# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  ►    गैजेटियर: तकनीक के शौकीनों की गपशप

## dkj

गै :gift: जेट्स

----------


## dkj

]*गया जमाना क्रेडिट कार्ड का, अब मोबाइल करें स्वैप
*

गुगल ने ऐसे फोन पर से पर्दा हटाया जिसे क्रेडिट कार्ड की तरह इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं। गूगल ने एक ऐसी एप्लीकेशन लॉन्च की जिसकी मदद से लोग मोबाइल फोन से बिल का भुगतान क सकते हैं। 

भविष्य में ग्राहक स्मार्टफोन के इस फीचर की मदद से फोन की स्क्रीन को लहराते हुए भुगतान करने में सक्षम होंगे। न्यू यॉर्क में इस फीचर पर से पर्दा उठाया गया। इस फिचर की वजह से मोबाइल फोन का इस्तेमाल क्रेडिट कार्ड की तरह बिल का भुगतान करने के लिए कर सकते हैं। 

इस प्रोजेक्ट को मास्टरकार्ड और सिटी बैंक के संयोजन से बनाया गया है। शुरुआत में ये फीचर केवल नेक्सस के 4 जी स्प्रिंट मॉडल में ही उपलब्ध होगा लेकिन भविष्य में और अधिक फोन में ये फीचर का इस्तेमाल किया जा सके

----------


## dkj

*सावधान! फेसबुक पर डेरा जमाए हैं एक करोड़ ठग
**सावधान! फेसबुक पर डेरा जमाए हैं एक करोड़ ठग
*नई दिल्ली। क्या आप फेसबुक के जरिए किसी चैरिटी में लेते हैं हिस्सा? क्या आप फेसबुक पर ऑनलाइन सर्वे में दिखाते हैं दिलचस्पी? क्या आप फेसबुक पर अनजान लोगों की फ्रेंड रिक्वेस्ट कर लेते हैं कबूल? तो हो जाइए सावधान। खतरे की घंटी बज चुकी है। फेसबुक पर आपकी जरा सी लापरवाही आपको बड़ी मुसीबत में डाल सकती है। आप हो सकते हैं ठगी के शिकार क्योंकि फेसबुक पर घात लगाकर बैठे हैं एक करोड़ ठग। जी हां, सुनकर हैरान होना लाजिमी है लेकिन हकीकत यही है। 

दुनिया भर में 14 करोड़ से ज्यादा फेसबुक यूजर हैं। भारत में भी करीब 1 करोड़ 65 हजार लोग फेसबुक का इस्तेमाल करते हैं। और इन 14 करोड़ में से एक करोड़ फेसबुक यूजर फर्जी हैं। एक रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक ऑनलाइन सर्वे और चैरिटी को जरिया बनाकर ये ठग जबरदस्त कमाई कर रहे हैं। आईटी सिक्योरिटी एंड डाटा प्रोटेक्शन फर्म सोफोस की एक रिपोर्ट की मानें तो एक लाख 65 हजार से ज्यादा फेसबुक यूजर एक खास वेबसाइट लिंक का शिकार हो चुके हैं जिसका नाम है हू ब्लॉक्ड यू फ्रॉम हिज फ्रेंड लिस्ट।

----------


## dkj

[/]*इंटरनेट पर बैठिए और भ्रष्ट नेताओं को जमकर जड़िए जूते!
*
[इंटरनेट पर बैठिए और भ्रष्ट नेताओं को भ्रष्टाचार को खत्म करो, भ्रष्ट नेताओं और अफसरों की संपत्ति जब्त करो! जंतर-मंतर पर तो आंदोलन खत्म हो गया लेकिन इंटरनेट पर अन्ना हजारे की मुहिम हाईटेक गेम के जरिए जारी है। इन दिनों इंटरनेट पर "yes prime minister " नाम का गेम लोगों में बेहद लोकप्रिय है। देश की जनता भ्रष्टाचार को खत्म कर भारत को एक आदर्श देश बनाने में जुटी है और इस गेम का कॉन्सेप्ट भी यही है। इस गेम में आम लोगों को देश का प्रधानमंत्री बन भ्रष्टाचार का सफाया करना है।


सुरेश कलमाडी, ललित मोदी, ए राजा, नीरा राडिया, बी एस येदुरप्पा, लालू यादव, अशोक चव्हाण, इस गेम में भ्रष्टाचार के आरोपों से घिरे लोगों का नाम शामिल किया गया है। इस गेम में आपके पास गुनहगारों को सजा सुनाने की पावर होगी। जेल भेजने के साथ आप भ्रष्ट नेता और अधिकारियों को गधे पर बिठा सकते है, अंडे मार सकते हैं या फिर जूता भी फेंक सकते हैं। 




देश के लिए गुडविल जीतने पर आपको प्वांइट्स मिलेंगे जो आपको अगले लेवल पर ले जाएंगे। इसके अलावा "build your corruption free india" में आप अपना कैबिनेट और मंत्री भी चुन सकते हैं।









अब तक डेढ़ लाख से ज्यादा लोग इस गेम का हिस्सा बन चुके हैं और रोजाना सैकड़ों लोग जुड़ रहे है। सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट फेसबुक पर भी फैन्स लगातार भ्रष्टाचार के खिलाफ लड़ाई लड़ रहे हैं। इतना ही नहीं, गूगल पर भी अन्ना सबसे ज्यादा सर्च किए गए लोगों में शुमार है। साफ है अन्ना हजारे की लोकप्रियता असल जिंदगी से बाहर इंटरनेट पर भी लगातार बढ़ती जा रही है।








 जमकर जड़िए जूते!

----------


## dkj

]*कैनन ने उतारा हिंदी दिशा-निर्देश वाला कैमरा 'ए 800'**कैनन ने उतारा हिंदी दिशा-निर्देश वाला कैमरा 'ए 800'*










 कैमरा बनाने वाली जापान की कंपनी ‘कैनन’ की भारतीय इकाई कैनन इंडिया प्राइवेट लिमिटेड ने मध्यम वर्ग के शहरों और ग्रामीण क्षेत्रों में पैठ बनाने के लिए हिन्दी में दिशा निर्देश देने वाला कैमरा बाजार में उतारा है। कैनन इंडिया के अध्यक्ष एवं मुख्य कार्यकारी अधिकारी केनसाकू कोनिशी ने आज यहां बताया कि भारत में कैमरे का चलन तेजी से बढ़ रहा है। मध्यम वर्ग के शहरों, कस्बों और गांवों के लोगों में कैमरा तेजी से लोकप्रिय हो रहा है। इसी ध्यान में रखकर कैनन ने हिन्दी में दिशा निर्देश दिखाने वाला कैमरा बनाया है।

उन्होंने बताया कि यह हिन्दी में दिशा निर्देश दिखाने वाला कैमरा ‘ए 800’ है जो कि शुरुआती स्तर का है। इसमें सभी आधुनिक विशेषताएं शामिल की गयी है। यह कई रंगों में उपलबध है। इसके अलावा इसे जल्दी ही देश भर में उपलबध करा दिया जाएगा। उन्होंने बताया कि बाकी कैमरों में भी हिन्दी में दिशा निर्देश का विकल्प उपलब्ध कराया जाएगा।

----------


## dkj

*‘उबंटू’ 11.04 का नया ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम
*

कैनोनिकल ने भारतीय बाजार के लिए नया ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम उबंटू जारी किया है। कंपनी ने बताया कि उबंटू ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम आम जनता को डाउनलोड करने के लिये उपलब्ध होगा। उंबटू ने नये इंटरफेस-11.04 यूनिटी की पेशकश की है। 

उबंटू ’11.04’ अपने प्रतिस्पर्धी ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम की तुलना में विंडोज का समुचित एवं नि:शुल्क विकल्प है। उबंटू का यह नया ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम उपभोक्ताओं को अपने पीसी को नि:शुल्क एप्लीकेशंस के माध्यम से बेहतर बनाता है।

----------


## dkj

]तो क्या ‘बूढ़ी’ हो चली है 50 पार कर चुकी माइक्रोचिप!तो क्या ‘बूढ़ी’ हो चली है 50 पार कर चुकी माइक्रोचिप!
50 सालों के निरंतर प्रयास और सुधारों के बाद कंप्यूटर की दुनिया में क्रांतिकारी परिवर्तन का माध्यम बना माइक्रो चिप अंतत: अपने चरम पर पहुंच गया है।

पचास साल पहले 25 अप्रैल को इलेक्ट्रॉनिक इंजीनियर राबर्ट नोयसी को पहले सिलिकॉन माइक्रोचिप का पेटेंट मिला था। टेलीग्राफ की रिपोर्ट के अनुसार, दशकों बाद हम अभी भी उस क्रांति में जी रहे हैं जो लगभग अभी शुरू हुई है लेकिन जिसमें बढ़ोतरी के संकेत मिल रहे हैं।

इस मामले में मूर का नियम लागू हो रहा है जिसके अनुसार हर दो साल में ट्रांजिस्टर की संख्या दोगुनी होती जा रही है। मैनचेस्टर यूनिवर्सिटी के दिग्गज माइक्रोचिप विशेषज्ञ स्टीव फर्बर का कहना है कि माइक्रोचिप में सुधार की गति अब धीमी होती जा रही है। अगले दस साल में इसके विकास की सारी सीमाएं खत्म हो जाएंगी।

----------


## dkj

*अब आ गया 2500 खरब बाइट्स वाला सुपर कम्प्यूटर!
*

वॉशिंगटन। वैज्ञानिकों ने एक अत्याधुनिक सुपर कम्प्यूटर बनाया है, जो डेटा संग्रहण और विशाल डेटासेट्स की परेशानियों से निपटने के अतिरिक्त डिजिटल सूचनाओं की व्यापक पैमाने पर प्रक्रिया करता है। इसे गॉर्डन नाम दिया गया है। इस अत्याधुनिक सुपर कम्प्यूटर को यूनीवर्सिटी ऑफ कैलीफोर्निया ने विकसित किया है। 

यूनीवर्सिटी के सैन डिएगो सुपर कम्प्यूटर सेंटर (सीडीएससी) के निदेशक माइकल नॉर्मन ने कहा, "गॉर्डन ऐसा सुपर कम्प्यूटर है, जो वैज्ञानिक डेटा विश्लेषण का काम करेगा, जैसा कि गूगल वेब सर्च के लिए करता है।"

----------


## dkj

एचटीसी सैंसेशन के आते फीके पड़ गए नोकिया X7, E6 










*नोकिया को एशिया की दूसरी सबसे बड़ी स्मार्टफोन बनाने वाली कंपनी एचटीसी से कड़ी चुनौती मिल रही है। स्मार्टफोन बनाने वाली दुनिया की 5वीं सबसे बड़ी कंपनी एटीसी ने एचटीसी सैंसेशन लॉन्च कर दिया है। एचटीसी सैंसेशन ने नोकिया के दो मॉडल्स X7, E6 का मजा फीका कर दिया है। एचटीसी सैंसेशन की खासियत ये है कि इसमें वाइड स्क्रीन के द्वारा फिल्मों की लाइब्रेरी और टीवी शो का मजा लिया जा सकता है। गेम्स के लिए जरूरी 1.2GHz प्रोसेसर भी इसके साथ जुड़ा हुआ है। 

नोकिया के नए फोन सिंबियन सोफ्टवेयर से रन होते हैं। बढ़िया टैक्स्ट इनपुट, फास्ट इंटरनेट ब्राउजिंग और एक नए ओवीआई मैप एप्लीकेशन पर काम कर रहे इस फोन के सॉफ्टवेयर के लिए माइक्रोसॉप्ट की मदद ली गई है। एचटीसी सैंसेसन उस ऊंचाई को दिखाता है जहां पर नोकिया पहुंचना चाहता है। जब नोकिया ने 600Mhz X7 'एंटरटेनमेंट फोन' को सामने लेकर आया तो वो HTC सैंसेशन का ही दूसरा रूप लगा। एप्पल आईफोन दो साल पहले ही 600 MHz का प्रोसेसर इस्तेमाल कर रहा था। 

*

----------


## dkj

]*पोर्टेबल कंप्यूटर के 30 साल,1981 से 2011 तक!
*

]*साल 1981 में एक उपकरण लॉन्च किया गया। इसी साल से सर्वव्यापी मोबाइल कंप्यूटिंग उपकरणों की एक पीढ़ी की शुरुआत हुई। अप्रैल 1981 में ओसबोर्न-1 को जारी किया गया था। इसे जारी किया था ओसबोर्न कंप्यूटर ने। और इसे पहली व्यावसायिक रूप से सफल पोर्टेबल माइक्रो कंप्यूटर माना जाता है।

*

----------


## dkj

पोर्टेबल कंप्यूटर के 30 साल,1981 से 2011 तक!

----------


## dkj

और ट्रिन-ट्रिन करते 38 साल का हो गया मोबाइल!

----------


## dkj

*अब घर बैठे सुनिए आईआईटी शिक्षकों के लेक्चर
*









*नई दिल्ली। भारतीय प्रौद्योगिकी संस्थान (आईआईटी) के शिक्षकों से कोई भी छात्र घर बैठे मुफ्त में इंटरनेट पर लेक्चर सुन सकता है। छात्र चाहें तो वह अपने मोबाइल पर भी यह लेक्चर सुन सकते हैं।


आईआईटी मद्रास ने एक ऐसा सर्वर तैयार किया है जिससे कोई भी छात्र राष्ट्रीय प्रौद्योगिकी विकसित शिक्षा कार्यक्रम ‘एनपीटीईएल’ की वेबसाइट एचटीटीपी.एनपीटीएल.  आईआईटीएम.एसी.इन पर जाकर आईआईटी और भारतीय विग्यान संस्थान (बेंगलूर) के शिक्षकों से घर बैठे उनका लेक्चर सुन सकता है। पहले यह सुविधा केवल यूट्यूब पर ही उपलब्ध थी।


मानव संसाधन विकास मंत्री कपिल सिब्बल ने आज यहां इस सर्वर का शुभारंभ किया। मानव संसाधन विकास मंत्रालय की इस योजना के तहत प्रथम चरण में 135 पाठ्यक्रमों का लेक्चर वीडियो के रुप में एनपीटीईएल की वेबसाइट पर उपलब्ध है। प्रत्येक पाठ्यक्रम का 40 घंटे का लेक्चर वीडियो रुप से तैयार है।

*

----------


## dkj

*जान का दुश्मन भी बन सकता है आपका मोबाइल फोन
*









एक ऐसा खतरा जो हर वक्त आपके साथ रहता है। मोबाइल फोन! एक रिपोर्ट से खुलासा हुआ है कि मोबाइल फोन से निकलने वाली तरंगों से घातक बीमारियां हो रही हैं। मोबाइल फोन का लंबे वक्त तक लगातार इस्तेमाल खतरे की घंटी है। रिपोर्ट में साफ कहा गया है कि मोबाइल फोन और सेहत में सीधा रिश्ता है। और ये रिश्ता खराब हो रहा है। कितना खतरनाक है ये फोन जानने के लिए स्लाइड शो देखें।

----------


## dkj

:BangHead::BangHead::BangHead: :Monkey:

----------


## dkj

फेसबुक का नई पीढ़ी का ई मेल सिस्टम लॉन्च

----------


## dkj

फेसबुक का नई पीढ़ी का ई मेल सिस्टम लॉन्चफेसबुक का नई पीढ़ी का ई मेल सिस्टम लॉन्च

----------


## dkj

*टैबलेट कम्प्यूटर का नया अवतार ‘प्लेबुक’

*
*टैबलेट कम्प्यूटर का नया अवतार ‘प्लेबुक’

*
सैन फ्रांसिसको में ब्लैकबेरी डेवलपर्स कॉन्फ्रेंस-2010 के दौरान सोमवार को ‘प्लेबुक’ का प्रदर्शन हुआ। ब्लैकबेरी फोन निर्माता कम्पनी रिसर्च इन मोशन (आरआईएम) ने सोमवार को अपना टैबलेट कम्प्यूटर 'प्लेबुक' के नाम से बाजार में उतारा है। ब्लैकबेरी फोन निर्माता कम्पनी रिसर्च इन मोशन (आरआईएम) ने सोमवार को अपना टैबलेट कम्प्यूटर 'प्लेबुक' के नाम से बाजार में उतारा है। 

कंपनी ने यह टैबलेट कम्प्यूटर अपनी प्रतिद्वंद्वी कम्पनी एप्पल के आईपैड के मुकाबले में उतारा है। 'प्लेबुक' को कंपनी के स्मार्टफोन ब्लैकबेरी की तरह व्यापार और उद्योग जगत के उपभोक्ताओं को ध्यान में रखकर तैयार किया गया है। प्लेबुक का आकार आईपैड से आधा है लेकिन वजन समान है। इसकी मोटाई केवल 9.77 मिलीमीटर है।

----------


## dkj

]*नोकिया फोन पर 6 माह में सीखें फर्राटेदार अंग्रेजी
आईएएनएस 
* 


नई दिल्ली। दूरस्थ शिक्षा में आधुनिक तकनीक के इस्तेमाल की अपनी पहल के तहत इंदिरा गांधी राष्ट्रीय मुक्त विश्वविद्यालय (इग्नू) ने मंगलवार को नोकिया फोन के 'ओवी लाइफ टूल्स' के जरिए इंग्लिश का एक सर्टिफिकेट कार्यक्रम शुरू करने की घोषणा की। इग्नू के उपाध्यक्ष वी.एन. राजशेखरन पिल्लई ने संवाददाताओं से कहा कि शुरुआत में हम महाराष्ट्र के 6 जिलों में यह कार्यक्रम शुरू करेंगे। 6 महीने बाद लोगों की इसके लिए प्रतिक्रिया जानने के बाद हम राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर यह शुरुआत करेंगे।

इग्नू ने इस कार्यक्रम को उपलब्ध कराने के लिए नोकिया के साथ एक रणनीतिक समझौता किया है।

----------


## dkj

*लंदन में रोज दो किशोरों को लील जाता है एसएमएस
आईएएनएस 

*


लंदन में रोजाना दो किशोर पैदल चलते हुए मोबाइल फोन का इस्तेमाल करने के कारण मौत का शिकार होते हैं। दरअसल ब्रिटेन की व्यस्त सड़कों पर चलने वाले लाखों लोग अनजाने में ही अपनी जान को खतरे में डाल देते हैं। मोबाइल फोन पर संदेश लिखने की आदत के कारण लोग सड़क पर चलते समय भी ऐसा करने से नहीं चूकते।

समाचार पत्र 'डेली मेल' के अनुसार एस्टन विश्वविद्यालय की शोधकर्ता जोना लुम्डसन ने बताया कि ब्रिटेन में मोबाइल फोन इस्तेमाल करने वाला हर 10 में से एक व्यक्ति लैम्प पोस्ट या कारों से टकराकर जख्मी होता है, क्योंकि आगे पड़ने वाली वस्तुओं पर उसका ध्यान ही नहीं होता।

अध्ययन में बताया गया है कि फुटपाथ पर चलते हुए मोबाइल फोन पर संदेश लिखने के दौरान मस्तिष्क इतनी अधिक ऊर्जा लेता है कि सामान्य तौर व्यक्ति पांच संभावित खतरों में से एक पर ध्यान नहीं दे पाता।

पूरी खबर पढ़ें »

----------


## dkj

*..................................................  .................बहरापन बढ़ा रहे हैं आईपॉड-एमपी3 प्लेयर
*


एमपी3 प्लेयर, आईपॉड और लाइव संगीत के अन्य साधन किशोरों में बहरेपन के मामलों को बढ़ा रहे हैं। अमेरिका में कराए गए शोध में ये खुलासा हुआ है। पता चला है कि पिछले 20 वर्षों में इन साधनों का उपयोग करते हुए संगीत का लुत्फ उठाने वाले लगभग एक तिहाई किशोरों में बहरेपन की शिकायत के मामले बढ़े हैं। समाचार पत्र 'द टेलीग्राफ' में इस संबंध में रिपोर्ट प्रकाशित की गई है।

इस रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक वर्ष 2005 से 2006 के बीच पांच में से एक किशोर ने किसी न किसी प्रकार की श्रवण संबंधी शिकायत का सामना किया। 1988 और 1994 में इस विषय पर एक शोध कराया गया था। उसके बाद अब जाकर कराए गए शोध से पता चला है कि अकेले अमेरिका में 65 लाख किशोरों में बहरेपन के मामले बढ़े हैं। वैज्ञानिक मानते हैं कि इसके लिए ऊंची आवाज वाला संगीत मुख्य रूप से जिम्मेदार है।

----------


## dkj

*सावधान: हमेशा मैसेज करना सेहत के लिए बेहद खतरनाक

*


अगर आपको भी एसएमएस करना और पढ़ना अच्छा लगता है तो ये खबर को ध्यान से पढ़ लें। क्योंकि ये खबर आपकी होश उड़ा सकता है। हाल ही में आई एक रिपोर्ट बताती है कि हद से ज़्यादा एसएमएस की लत आपको डिप्रेशन का शिकार बना सकती है। इससे आपकी याददाश्त तक कमज़ोर हो सकती है। रिसर्च के मुताबिक हद से ज्यादा एसएमएस करने से टेक्स्टाफ्रेनिया, टेक्स्टाइटी, पोस्ट ट्रॉमैटिक टेक्स्ट डिसऑर्डर और मॉन्स्टर थंब जैसी बीमारियां हो सकती हैं। टेक्स्टाफ्रेनिया के मामले में मरीज को हर वक्त ये एहसास होता है कि उसका एसएमएस आया है और वो बार-बार अपना मोबइल देखता रहता है। जबकि वाकई में कोई एसएमएस नहीं आया होता है। मरीज़ को लगता है कि उसके मोबाइल का मैसेज टोन बज रहा है। लेकिन असल में ऐसा नहीं होता है।


टेक्स्टाइटी के मरीज़ को हर वक्त ऐसा लगता है कि उसे कोई एसएमएस नहीं करता है और ना ही वो किसी को एसएमएस कर पा रहा है। इन दोनों ही मामलों में मरीज़ भावनात्मक तौर पर खुद को अकेला पाता है और डिप्रेशन का शिकार हो जाता है। जबकि पोस्ट ट्रॉमैटिक टेक्स्ट डिसऑर्डर के मामले में मरीज को शारीरिक और मानसिक दोनों ही तरह की दिक्कतों का सामना करना पड़ता है। मसलन मरीज एसएमएस करते वक्त उस भावना को जीने लगता है और हकीकत का एहसास होते ही खुद को अकेला पाता है।

----------


## dkj

*सावधान! मोबाइल फोन में रहते हैं हानिकारक बैक्टीरिया*


मोबाइल फोन में शौचालय के फ्लश हैंडल से औसतन 18 गुना ज्यादा हानिकारक बैक्टीरिया होते हैं। यह बात परीक्षणों से सामने आई है। समाचार पत्र 'डेली मेल' के अनुसार जांच में पाया गया है कि फोन पर खतरनाक बैक्टीरिया होते हैं। इनकी वजह से फोन धारकों को पेट में गंभीर बीमारी होने की आशंका अधिक रहती है।

रिपोर्ट में बताया गया है कि ब्रिटेन में इस्तेमाल किए जा रहे 6.3 करोड़ मोबाइल फोन में से 1.47 करोड़ उपभोक्ताओं को स्वास्थ्य संबंधी तकलीफ हो सकती है। शोध करने वाले स्वास्थ्य विशेषज्ञ जिम फ्रांसिज ने कहा कि मोबाइन फोन में हानिकारक बैक्टीरिया पाए जाते हैं। इसलिए फोन को साफ रखने की जरूरत है।

एक अन्य शोधकर्ता केरी स्टेनवे ने कहा मोबाइल फोन को बैक्टीरिया से दूर रखा जा सकता है। जब हम कोई गंदी वस्तु हाथ में लेते हैं उसी माध्यम से कीटाणु हाथ में आते हैं। उन्होंने बताया कि लोगों को इससे बचने के लिए ऐहतियात बरतने और सफाई रखने की जरूरत है।

----------


## jai 123

वाह मित्र आपने तो सुचनाओ का अबांर लगा दिया न ई न ई जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## honymoon

जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## Mr. laddi

*बड़े कमाल की जानकारिया दे रहे है आप 
रेप + कबूल करें*

----------


## dkj

> वाह मित्र आपने तो सुचनाओ का अबांर लगा दिया न ई न ई जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद





> जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद





> *बड़े कमाल की जानकारिया दे रहे है आप 
> रेप + कबूल करें*
















:salut::salut:






:lips:







:gossip:

----------


## sanjeetspice

सच में कमाल की जानकारी है

----------


## dkj

धन्यवाद गूगल! – हिन्दी के पहले फ़िशिंग संदेश के लिए इसी का तो इंतजार था. हिन्दी का पहला फ़िशिंग संदेश आखिर प्रेषित हो ही गया...

तकनीक का बेजा इस्तेमाल एक बार फिर से. गूगल अनुवाद औजार से इंटरनेट में तमाम किस्म के कचरे (एक उदाहरण - http://freebetting-online.com/?p=4854) लोग-बाग़ फेंके जा रहे हैं, और अब तो हद ही हो गई.

नाईजीरियाई फ़िशरों ने अब गूगल अनुवाद औजार का प्रयोग फिशिंग के नए टारगेटों पर करना शुरु कर दिया है. जी हाँ, फ़िशरों ने हिन्दी भाषी कम्प्यूटर प्रयोक्ताओं को भी अपने संभावित शिकारों में शामिल कर लिया है.

कल जब जीमेल पर स्पैम संदेशों पर संभावित सही संदेशों पर सरसरी नजर डाली जा रही थी, तब टूटी फूटी हिन्दी भाषा में आए इस संदेश पर नजर पड़ी –



और, अचानक मेरे मुंह से निकल पड़ा – आह! विश्व का पहला “हिन्दी में फ़िशिंग संदेश”!

पूरा संदेश निम्न है और जाहिरा तौर पर इसे गूगल के स्वचालित अनुवाद औजार का प्रयोग कर हिन्दी में अनुवाद किया गया है और हिन्दी वालों को भेजा गया है.

---

From: <peterduke194@aol.com> 
Date: 2008/11/15 
Subject: आपके नि��ि दिया ग���ा है (संपर्क अपन�¾ प्रत्य���ी एजेंट का दावा ��ै) को मंज���री दी 
To: undisclosed-recipients

बधाई हो!! 
हम आपके पर जीतने की आपको सूचित करने के लिए खुश हैं कि नवंबर, 2008 के संयुक्त राज्य अमेरिका अंतर्राष्ट्रीय लॉटरी क्रमादेशित की ओर से 15 वीं जो आंशिक रूप से विजेताओं का एक इलेक्ट्रॉनिक चयन पर अपने ईमेल पते का उपयोग आधारित है. 
अपने ईमेल पते टिकट संख्या के साथ संलग्न कर रहा था; 575061725 8056490902 सीरियल नंबर 6741137002. यह बैच के रूप में भाग्यशाली संख्या दिलाता है: 4-13-33-37-42 बोनस संख्या 17 है, जो फलस्वरूप दूसरी श्रेणी में लॉटरी जीती. 
सभी प्रतिभागियों से एक कंप्यूटर balloting प्रणाली नौ लाख E-कनाडा, =0 Aआस्ट्रेलिया, एशिया, यूरोप से मेल के पते से खींचा के माध्यम से चयन किया गया, मध्य पूर्व, अफ्रीका और हमारी अंतरराष्ट्रीय संवर्धनो के कार्यक्रम के भाग के रूप में जो लॉटरी में पदोन्नत किया गया था और प्रायोजित annually.This आयोजित किया जाता है इस समुदाय में नागरिकों को उनकी सामEजिक जिम्मेदारी के एक हिस्से के कुछ बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनियों के एक पिंड के रूप में जहां वे बेस और परिचालन आप अपने जीते पुरस्कार के रूप में ($ 600000.00USD) नौ सौ हजार संयुक्त राज्य अमेरिका डॉलर की कुल विशाल राशि के साथ हकदार हैं है 
दावों आवश्यकताएँ / सत्यापन फार्म: 
1. पूरा नाम: 
2. नागरिकताः: 
3. जन्म तिथि: 
4. लिंगः: 
5. वैवाहिक स्थिति: 
6. सम्पर्क का पता: 
7. टेलीफोन नंबर: 
8. रिश्तेदार के अगले: 
9. व्यवसाय: 
10. वार्षिक आय USD में: 
11. रेफरी संख्य4: 
12. BATCH संख्या: 
13. NUMBER जीतने: 
14. कुल राशि जीता: 
तुम्हारे दावे के लिए फाइल करने के लिए: बस, नीचे जानकारी के साथ हमारे Fiducially दावा एजेंट से संपर्क करें; 
नाम: श्री जॉन Cardow 
E-mail: john_cardow1@hotmail.com 
Tel #: +447031908599 
, तुरंत नीचे के भी दावों की आवश्यकताओं के साथ आदेश में अनावश्यक देरी और जटिलताओं से बचने के लिए ऊपर दिए गए ईमेल पते को ईमेल करें. 
बधाई एक बार फिर अपनी जीत पर! 
सादर. 
Mr.David क्वेस्ट 
(लॉटरी की समन्वयक) 
कॉपीराइट © 1968-2008 संयुक्त रा9 C्य अमेरिका लॉटरी इंक सभी अधिकार के आरक्षित.

----.

धन्यवाद मि. डेविड क्वेस्ट और धन्यवाद गूगल! – हिन्दी के सर्वप्रथम फ़िशिंग संदेश के लिए!



महत्वपूर्ण सलाह : 
यदि आपको इस किस्म के किसी भी तरह के लुभाने वाले संदेश मिलते हैं तो उसकी रपट तुरंत ही एंटीफ़िशिंग.ऑर्ग को यहाँ - http://www.antiphishing.org/report_phishing.html पर दें

-------

----------


## dkj

*विजुअल स्टूडियो 2008 कैप्शंस लैंग्वेज इंटरफ़ेस पैक हिन्दी में जारी* 


माइक्रोसॉफ़्ट द्वारा जारी रिलीज नोट :

----------


## dkj

माइक्रोसॉफ़्ट कैप्शंस लैंग्वेज इंटरफ़ेस पैक (CLIP) एक सरल भाषा अनुवाद समाधान है जो टूलटिप कैप्शन का उपयोग करके अंग्रेज़ी उपयोगकर्ता इंटरफ़ेस वाक्यांशों के अनुवाद प्रदर्शित करता है. 
CLIP उन विजुअल स्टूडियो उपयोगकर्ताओं के लिए तैयार किया गया है जिनकी अंग्रेज़ी बहुत अच्छी नहीं है. विजुअल स्टूडियो  इंटिग्रेटेड डेवलपमेंट एन्वायरनमेंट (IDE) के सबसे सामान्य उपयोगकर्ता इंटरफ़ेस तत्वों का अनुवाद उपलब्ध करा कर CLIP उन उपयोगकर्ताओं को विजुअल स्टूडियो 2008 सीखने और उसका उपयोग करने में मदद कर सकता है. CLIP स्थानीय शैक्षणिक समुदायों और माइक्रोसॉफ़्ट बीच सहयोग का नतीजा है. 
इसका उपयोग करने के लिए बस अपने माउस को स्क्रीन पर घुमाते हुए ऐसे किसी भी पाठ पर कुछ समय के लिए रोकें जिसका आप अनुवाद चाहते हैं. उपयोगकर्ता अपने स्वयं के अनुवाद भी जोड़ सकते हैं और किसी भी अनुवाद परिणाम को कॉपी और पेस्ट कर सकते हैं.






---

----------


## dkj

]*नई, लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी : क्या खाक!* 
नई, ताज़ातरीन तकनॉलाज़ी ने आपको भी अकसर आकर्षित किया होगा. पर, तकनॉलाज़ी के अद्यतन होते रहने की यह रफ़्तार कभी रुकेगी भी? आखिर आप कब तक नई लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी से कदमताल मिलाते रहेंगे?

कोई पंद्रह बरस पहले जब मैंने अपने मुहल्ले का पहला पर्सनल कम्प्यूटर अपने जीपीएफ़ के पैसे से एडवांस लेकर खरीदा था तो उस वक्त की लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी के लिहाज से 14 इंची कलर मॉनीटर युक्त, 16 मेबा रैम व 1 जीबी हार्ड डिस्क युक्त, 433 मे.हर्त्ज का कम्प्यूटर था, जो उस वक्त के लिहाज से बहुत बड़ी कीमत में आया था.

मैं अपनी उस लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी युक्त कम्प्यूटर की शक्ति से खासा प्रभावित था और चूंकि वो मेरे मुहल्ले का एकमात्र व पहला कम्प्यूटर था, अतः उसकी अच्छी खासी धाक भी थी. लोग-बाग़ सिर्फ उसके दर्शन करने आते – एक दूसरे से चर्चा करते - कलर मॉनीटर वाला कम्प्यूटर है – मल्टीमीडिया वाला, जिसमें गाने भी सुन सकते हैं और फिल्म भी देख सकते हैं. एकदम नेबर्स एन्वी, ओनर्स प्राइड वाला मामला था.

मगर, जल्द ही परिस्थितियाँ बदल गईं. उम्मीद से पहले. पड़ोस का कोई बंदा नया लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी वाला, 450 मे.हर्त्ज युक्त, एमएमएक्स तकनॉलाज़ी वाला, 32 मेबा रैम युक्त, 2 जीबी हार्डडिस्क सहित, डिजिटल कलर मॉनीटर वाला डेस्कटॉप कम्प्यूटर ले आया. मजे की बात ये कि वो इस नए, ताज़ा, लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी वाले, ज्यादा उच्च शक्ति वाली मशीन को उसने अपेक्षाकृत कम पैसे में खरीदा. अब, जाहिर है, जलने की बारी मेरी थी.

कुछ और समय बीतते न बीतते हुआ ये कि हार्डवेयरों और सॉफ़्टवेयरों में नई, लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी के लगातार पदार्पण के चलते मेरे कम्प्यूटर ने नए अनुप्रयोगों को चलाने से मना कर दिया और उसका हार्ड डिस्क गले तक भर भर कर मर खप गया. मजबूरी में मुझे पेंटियम 3 श्रेणी का 1.6 गीगा हर्त्ज प्रोसेसर, 256 मेबा रैम व 20 जीबी हार्डडिस्क वाला कम्प्यूटर खरीदना पड़ा. ये भी, उस वक्त के लिहाज से लेटेस्ट था. मैं और मेरा कम्प्यूटर फिर से एकबार लेटेस्ट हो चुके थे. तमाम क्षेत्र में महंगाई के रोने के बावजूद मैंने इसे अपनी पहली मशीन की कीमत से आधे कीमत में खरीदा.

कुछ अरसा बीता ही था कि चहुँओर आईटी और कम्प्यूटरों ने जोर मारा तो पूरे मुहल्ले में पेंटियम 4 की धूम मच गई. अब जो भी कम्प्यूटर लाता, लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी युक्त पेंटियम 4 की मशीन लाता. रैम 1 जीबी से कम नहीं. हार्डडिस्क तो 120 जीबी तक चली गई. एक बंदा 250 जीबी हार्डडिस्क वाली, 17 इंच एलसीडी मॉनीटर युक्त लेटेस्ट मशीन लाया तो उत्सुकता वश मैं भी उसे देखने गया. उस भारी भरकम लेटेस्ट मशीन को छूकर देखने से कुछ अलग सा अहसास हुआ. और, ये मेरे कुछ महीने पहले खरीदे गए इससे आधी शक्ति और कॉन्फ़िगुरेशन वाले लेटेस्ट मशीन से सस्ता ही था.

इस बीच मुझे एक लैपटॉप की जरूरत पड़ी तो मैंने लेटेस्ट 64 बिट प्रोसेसर युक्त मशीन खरीदा था. ये मशीन इतना लेटेस्ट निकला था कि कंपनी के पास इसमें डालने के लिए 64 बिट ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम ही कम्पेटिबल नहीं था, लिहाजा कंपनी ने इसमें 32 बिट ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम डाला हुआ था.

अभी गुजरे धनतेरस पर मैंने सोचा कि कुछ लेटेस्ट गॅजेट या नेटबुक खरीदा जाए. बहुत दिनों से लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी का कुछ खरीदा नहीं था. वैसे विंडोज विस्ता ने बहुतों को लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी की मशीन ले लेने के लिए मजबूर कर दिया ही था, परंतु धन्य है कि वो स्वयं ही फेल हो गया बेचारा. मैंने नेटबुक के लिए लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी वाले मशीन की तलाश की. पता चला कि छः माह पहले सोलह हजार में जो मशीन जितने रुपए में मिल रही थी, उससे कम कीमत में उससे ज्यादा अच्छी मशीन आज मिल रही है. मैंने नेटबुक में उपलब्ध सुविधाओं के बारे में कुछ अता-पता किया तो पता चला कि अभी जो मशीनें मिल रही हैं, उनमें कोल्ड कैथोड का प्रयोग होता है. नई आने वाली मशीनों में बैक लाइट के लिए कोल्ड कैथोड के बजाए एलईडी का प्रयोग होगा जिससे मशीनें बिजली कम खाएंगी और इनकी बैटरी की उम्र भी ज्यादा होंगी. नई मशीनों में 120 जीबी तक सॉलिड स्टेट डिस्कें होंगी. मैंने लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी के आते तक अपनी यह खरीद मुल्तवी रखी है. देखें, लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी और क्या-क्या लेटेस्ट लाती है – वो भी सस्ते में! मोबाइल फ़ोनों की बात तो आप पूछिए ही मत. मेरे अब तक के आधे दर्जन, लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी युक्त मोबाइल फोन दुकान से खरीद कर नीचे उतरते ही लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी के कारण पुराने पड़ गए तब से मैंने अपने मोबाइल (को अद्यतन करने) की ओर झांका भी नहीं है.

इस बीच रेखा ने फ़रमाइश की कि अपना 21 इंची सीआरटी टीवी पुराना हो गया है (जबकि वो महज चार साल पहले आया है, और जब आया था, तो लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी युक्त फ्लैटस्क्रीन वाला था) उसे बदल कर नया 29 इंची बड़ी स्क्रीन का टीवी ले आते हैं. पड़ोस में 29 इंची, लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी का टीवी जो आ चुका था, अत: बच्चों को भी इस छोटी स्क्रीन में टीवी सीरियल देखने में उतना मजा नहीं आ रहा था. इससे भी बड़ी बात ये थी उनके लिहाज से तकनॉलाज़ी में पुराने पड़ चुके 21 इंची टीवी को ड्राइंग रूम में रखना शर्म की बात थी. अलबत्ता घर का सेकंड टीवी हो तो उसे घर में रखा जा सकता है. लिहाजा, मैंने नए, लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी वाले टीवी के बारे में मालूमात किए तो पता चला कि एलसीडी स्क्रीन वाले 27 इंची टीवी लेटेस्ट तों हैं. परंतु इनसे भी अधिक लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी के, ओएलईडी, प्लाज़्मा और पेपर थिन तकनॉलाज़ी के उत्पाद आ रहे हैं और आने वाले हैं. मैं किसी बढ़िया कम्पनी का बढ़िया, लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी का एलसीडी टीवी पसंद करता इससे पहले ही मेरी नज़र इस खबर पर पड़ी कि सैमसुंग ने कार्बन नैनोट्यूब युक्त रंगीन ई-पेपर नामक डिस्प्ले बनाया है जिससे टीवी देखने का अंदाज ही बदल जाएगा. मैं घर में बीवी-बच्चों को मनाने में लगा हुआ हूं कि भई लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी की ये टीवी आने दो, ले लेंगे.

परंतु फिर, जब मैं पीछे मुड़कर देखता हूं, तो मुझे लगता है – लेटेस्ट तकनॉलाज़ी – क्या खाक!

----------


## dkj

*स्मार्ट फ़ोनों (गूगल एण्ड्रायड?) में अनुपलब्ध सुविधाएँ 
*
हमारे मोबाइल फोन दिनोंदिन स्मार्ट होते जा रहे हैं. इतने स्मार्ट कि आमतौर पर उपयोक्ता को ही पता नहीं होता कि वो अपने मोबाइल से एसएमएस और वीडियो देखने के अलावा और क्या कुछ नहीं कर सकता. बाजार में गूगल एण्ड्रॉयड युक्त स्मार्ट फ़ोन टीमोबाइल जी1 जबरदस्त स्मार्ट तरीके से बाजार में हाल ही में जारी किया गया.  परंतु इसमें (बल्कि हर स्मार्ट फ़ोन में) निम्नलिखित जबरदस्त खामियाँ हैं-

ये आपको गूगल मैप्स की सहायता से जीपीएस सिस्टम के जरिए आपका लोकेशन बता सकता है, आपका स्थान बता सकता है और आपको रास्ता भी बता सकता है. ठीक है, मुझे तो मेरा स्थान बखूबी पता है. पर क्या ये सामने वाले का लोकेशन बता सकता है कि बंदा वाकई बाथरूम से या फिर बम्बई से बोल रहा है? क्योंकि अकसर होता ये है कि किसी को फोन करो तो बोलेगा – भाई, बाहर हूं, रोमिंग पर हूं, अत: जितनी जल्दी माफ़ कर दें उतना अच्छा... 
ये आपको सामने वाले का परिचय बता सकता है – जो कि साधारण फ़ोन भी बता सकता है – कि कॉल किसका आया. परंतु ये सामने वाले का मूड नहीं बता सकता. आप अपनी पत्नी या प्रेमिका के फोन का इंतजार रोमांटिक मूड में करते हैं, बॉस को बढ़िया, खुशनुमा मूड में गुडमॉर्निंग की सोचते हैं तो पता चलता है कि सामने वाला किचकिच करने की पूरी तैयारी से आया है. हुंह, काहे का स्मार्ट! 
स्मार्ट फ़ोन? पर क्या ये इतना स्मार्ट है कि वो खुद-ब-खुद बता सके कि भुलक्कड़ भाई, मुझे आपने यहाँ-वहाँ लावारिस छोड़ दिया है! 
ठीक है, ये गुम जाने पर अपने अंदर का सेंसिटिव डाटा लॉक कर लेगा. परंतु क्या ये इतना स्मार्ट है कि गलत हाथ में लगने पर या किसी फोरेंसिक वाले के हाथ लगने पर सेंसिटिव डाटा सहित अपने आप को मटियामेट कर ले? 
चलो, मान लिया कि ये आपका ढेरों काम कर सकता है – आपका वीडियो-ऑडियो-गेम से मनोरंजन कर सकता है, आपके ऑफ़िस के काम बखूबी कर सकता है, पिज्जा हट को पिज्जा के लिए ऑर्डर दे सकता है, पर क्या ये इतना स्मार्ट है कि आपके लिए आपके अख़बार का पन्ना पलट सकता है? ये तो आपके लिए गर्मागर्म चाय भी नहीं बना सकता. 
क्या आप अब भी इसे स्मार्ट कहेंगे? अभी तो ये उतना नहीं है, कौन जाने आने वाले किसी दिन ये सचमुच का स्मार्ट हो जाए!

----------


## dkj

*फ़ेसबुक का इंद्रासन हिलाने आया गूगल+? 

*फ़ेसबुक का इंद्रासन हिलाने आया गूगल+? 

इंटरनेट पर गूगल की एक नई नवेली सोशल नेटवर्किंग सेवा गूगल+ (उच्चारणः गूगल प्लस) चंद चुनिंदा आमंत्रितों के लिए प्रारंभ हो गई है। यह http://plus.google.com या http://www.google.com/+ पर उपलब्ध है। 

माना जा रहा है कि गूगल+ को फ़ेसबुक को मात देने की नीयत से अच्छी खासी मेहनत कर प्रस्तुत किया जा रहा है। गूगल यूं भी इंटरनेट पर खोज और ईमेल से लेकर ऑफ़िस अनुप्रयोगों तक की तमाम तरह की सेवाएं और वेब अनुप्रयोग प्रदान कर उस क्षेत्र पर अपना प्रभुत्व बना बैठा है। माईक्रोसॉफ्ट बिंग के प्रवेश के बाद विगत कुछ दिनों में गूगल की बादशाहत को सबसे बड़ा खतरा फ़ेसबुक से ही रहा है, जिसका प्रयोक्ता ने एक दफा रुख किया तो फिर वहीं की हो कर रह गई, ऐसा मुकाम जो आर्कुट को मयस्सर नहीं हो सका। कई क्षेत्रों में तो इंटरनेट प्रयोग के मामले में फ़ेसबुक ने गूगल को पछाड़ कर पहले स्थान पर कब्जा भी कर लिया है। अफवाह तो ये भी है कि गूगल को उसके घर में घुसकर मात देने के लिए फ़ेसबुक ने ईमेल के पश्चात अब अपना सर्च इंजन लाने की भी योजना बना ली है। संभवतः इस समीकरण को बदलने के लिए ही गूगल ने प्लस नामक यह नया सोशल शगूफ़ा छोड़ा है। अब सवाल यही है कि क्या गूगल+ की ये कोशिश कामयाब होगी?

----------


## dkj

*फ़ेसबुक को माइनस में लाने की कोशिश में आया गूगल*+ 


गूगल प्लस के आमंत्रण लोगों को मिलने लगे हैं. कहा जा रहा है कि इसे फ़ेसबुक को मात देने की नीयत से अच्छी खासी मेहनत व रिसोर्स से तैयार किया जा रहा है. गूगल यूं भी इंटरनेट पर सर्च - ईमेल से लेकर ऑफ़िस सूट तक की  हर किस्म की सेवा प्रदान कर उसका बादशाह बना बैठा है, और उसकी बादशाहत को खतरा फ़ेसबुक से मिल रहा है जहाँ जनता एक बार घुसी तो वहीं पड़ी रहती है. गूगल इस समीकरण को बदलने के लिए गूगल+ नामक नया सोशल साइट लेकर आया है. वैसे तो गूगल के प्लेटफ़ॉर्म में सोशल साइट ओरकुट पहले से है, परंतु फ़ेसबुक के बेहद आसान प्रयोग ने ओरकुट की हवा निकाल दी और अब न सिर्फ हर व्यक्ति, बल्कि उसका कुत्ता, और उसका मोबाइल भी फ़ेसबुक पर है.

सवाल ये है कि क्या गूगल+ की ये कोशिश कामयाब होगी?

कुछ आरंभिक सेवाएँ आपके इंटरनेट जीवन और फोटो-वीडियो फ़ाइल साझा को और आसान बनाने की गरज से रीडिजाइन की गई प्रतीत तो होती हैं. मगर इसका असली टेस्ट तो तब होगा जब यह आम प्रयोग के लिए खुलेगा तब लोग इसे कितना हाथों हाथ लेंगे. और, लोगों को फ़ेसबुक से बाहर निकालना भी तो बड़ी टेढ़ी खीर है.

गूगल+ कोई 44 भाषाओं में उपलब्ध है. मैंने इसे हिंदी में देखा तो पाया कि अनुवाद बेहद ही कच्चा और सड़ियल किस्म का है. सीधा शब्द-दर-शब्द और वाक्य दर वाक्य अनुवाद है. इतना घटिया अनुवाद तो मैंने किसी साइट पर नहीं देखा, यहाँ तक कि गूगल के मशीनी अनुवाद में भी नहीं!

----------


## dkj

*हिंदी टाइपिंग सीखने का एकदम नया और शानदार प्रोग्राम : स्पर्श 
*फ़ोनेटिक टाइपिंग में कठिन शब्दों को टाइप करते समय आपकी जान निकल जाती है? रेमिंगटन (कृतिदेव) पद्धति से यूनिकोड हिंदी टाइप करने का कोई बेहतरीन औजार आपके पास अभी भी नहीं है? हिंदी टाइपिंग के लिए बेहतर विकल्प की तलाश में घूम रहे हैं? 

इनस्क्रिप्ट हिंदी टाइपिंग क्यों नहीं सीखते? 

अब कोई बहाना नहीं चलेगा. क्योंकि अब आ गया है आपको परिपूर्ण वैज्ञानिक पद्धति से तैयार इनस्क्रिप्ट हिंदी टाइपिंग सिखाने का एक नया, शानदार प्रोग्राम :  स्पर्श. 

इस नए प्रोग्राम - स्पर्श बीटा संस्करण 1 को तैयार किया है हिंदी प्रौद्योगिकी व हिंदी जाल-जगत के महत्वपूर्ण हस्ताक्षर श्री बालेंदु शर्मा दाधीच ने.



पर, इस प्रोग्राम की खूबियों और उसके इस्तेमाल के बारे में चर्चा करने से पहले कुछ बातें इनस्क्रिप्ट की करें, ताकि आप इनस्क्रिप्ट हिंदी टाइपिंग सीखने के लिए प्रेरित तो हों!

नीचे दिया गया मसाला भी स्पर्श प्रोग्राम के गाइड बुक से ही निकाला गया है :



इनस्क्रिप्ट क्या है और इसे क्यों सीखें?
इनस्क्रिप्ट हिंदी और दूसरी भारतीय भाषाओं में कंप्यूटर पर टाइप करने के लिए भारत की आधिकारिक पद्धति है। इसे भारतीय मानक ब्यूरो ने एक मानक (स्टैंडर्ड) के रूप में मान्यता प्रदान की है, ठीक वैसे ही अंतरराष्ट्रीय स्तर पर यूनीकोड एक मानक है या फिर भारत में उत्तम गुणवत्ता की वस्तुओं के लिए ISI मानक प्रचलित है। अन्य कोई भी कीबोर्ड भारतीय भाषाओं के लिए मानक के रूप में स्वीकार नहीं किया गया है और इसके वैज्ञानिक कारण हैं। 
हर डिजिटल डिवाइस (कंप्यूटर, लैपटॉप, मोबाइल फोन या अन्य) पर भारतीय भाषाओं के लिए इनस्क्रिप्ट कीबोर्ड स्वतः मौजूद होता है, क्योंकि यही हमारा आधिकारिक मानक कीबोर्ड है। अन्य सभी कीबोर्ड पद्धतियों को लाने के लिए अलग से साधनों की जरूरत होती है। 
हर आपरेटिंग सिस्टम में इनस्क्रिप्ट कीबोर्ड टाइपिंग पद्धति स्वतः मौजूद होती है। भले ही वह विंडोज का कोई भी संस्करण हो, मैकिन्टोश हो या लिनक्स हो। सभी मोबाइल फोनों और अन्य डिजिटल युक्तियों पर भी यही स्थिति है। भविष्य में भी ऐसा ही होगा। 
इनस्क्रिप्ट कीबोर्ड में कुंजियों (keyboard keys) का संयोजन इस तरह किया गया है कि यह तेज गति से टाइप करने में मदद करता है। यदि समय लगता है तो टाइपिंग के अभ्यास के दौरान। उसके बाद गति अन्य पद्धतियों की तुलना में तेज होती है। 
इनस्क्रिप्ट कीबोर्ड का आधार वैज्ञानिक है। इसमें मात्राएँ बाईं तरफ रखी गई है क्योंकि उनका प्रयोग सामान्य अक्षरों की तुलना में कम होता है। कीबोर्ड पर दाईं ओर वे अक्षर रखे गए हैं जिनका अधिक प्रयोग होता है। कीबोर्ड की मध्यवर्ती पंक्ति में वे अक्षर लिए गए हैं जो सबसे ज्यादा इस्तेमाल होते हैं। 
इनस्क्रिप्ट पद्धति वास्तविक रूप से ध्वन्यात्मक (फोनेटिक) पद्धति है, जो देवनागरी लिपि के लिए अत्यंत अनुकूल है। स्वयं देवनागरी भी ध्वन्यात्मक लिपि है, जिसमें उसी तरह से लिखा जाता है जैसे कि हम बोलते हैं। 
इस टाइपिंग पद्धति में हलंत का प्रयोग कर आधे अक्षरों के लिए अलग से कुंजियां याद रखने की समस्या खत्म कर दी गई है। हर पूर्ण अक्षर के बाद हलंत दबाने पर उससे जुड़ा अर्धाक्षर निर्मित हो जाता है। जैसे क + ् से स्वतः आधा क बन जाता है। 
संयुक्ताक्षर भी विभिन्न अक्षरों और हलंत के संयोजन से खुद ही बन जाते हैं। जैसे द्ध बनाने के लिए द + ् + ध लिखने की जरूरत है। इस प्रकार इनस्क्रिप्ट कीबोर्ड पर काम करने के लिए बहुत कम कुंजियों को याद करने की जरूरत है। 
नुक्ते और अक्षरों के नीचे लगने वाली बिंदु दोनों के लिए एक समान कैरेक्टर ( ़ ) का प्रयोग किया जाता है जो बड़े कोष्ठक के समापन चिह्न ] वाली कुंजी पर मौजूद है। यह चिह्न अक्षर के हिसाब से स्वयं ही सही स्थान पर लग जाता है। 
मूल रूप से रोमन से आए चिह्नों को अंग्रेजी के कीबोर्ड से ही ज्यों का त्यों हिंदी में भी इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है। जैसे प्रश्नवाचक चिह्न लगाने के लिए पहले अपने कीबोर्ड की लिपि रोमन करें और फिर ? कुंजी दबाएं। इसके बाद लिपि पुनः देवनागरी कर लें। यूनिकोड में विभिन्न भाषाओं के अक्षर साथ-साथ प्रयुक्त किए जा सकते हैं। 
याद रखें- जो लोग सिर्फ एकाध बार हिंदी में काम करना चाहते हैं या शौकिया तौर पर कभी-कभार दो-चार पंक्तियां देवनागरी में लिखते हैं और प्रामाणिक ढंग से हिंदी की टाइपिंग सीखने के लिए समय निकालने में असमर्थ हैं, वे ट्रांसलिटरेशन या किसी भी अन्य सहायक टूल का प्रयोग कर ऐसा कर सकते हैं। लेकिन यदि आपका व्यवसाय ही हिंदी से जुड़ा है, आपको बड़े पैमाने पर हिंदी में काम करना है या फिर आप हिंदी के प्रामाणिक तरीके से ही कंप्यूटर पर काम करना चाहते हैं तो इनस्क्रिप्ट जरूर अपनाएं। चार-पांच दिन तक रोजाना एक-दो घंटे के अभ्यास से इसे सीखा जा सकता है और उसके बाद कंप्यूटर बहुत आसान और मैत्रीपूर्ण बन जाता है।


इनस्क्रिप्ट टाइपिंग पद्धति : जरूरी नियम और तौर तरीके :
1. छोटी इ की मात्रा (ि) को भी बड़ी ई की मात्रा की ही तरह मूल अक्षर के बाद में टाइप किया जाता है। 'चिता' शब्द टाइप करने के लिए च + ि + त + ा कुंजियां दबाएंगे। 

2. हर पूर्ण अक्षर के आगे हलंत कैरेक्टर ( ् ) टाइप करने पर पूर्ण अक्षर स्वतः आधे अक्षर में बदल जाता है। जैसे- क + ् + य + ा से 'क्या' बनेगा। 

3. हर महा-प्राण अक्षर (जैसे ख) अपने अल्प-प्राण अक्षर (जैसे क) की कुंजी पर ही मौजूद होता है। उसे टाइप करने के लिए पहले Shift कुंजी का प्रयोग करें। 

4. स्वर और उनसे जुड़ी मात्राएँ एक ही कुंजी पर मौजूद होती हैं। जैसे 'इ' स्वर और ि की मात्रा एक ही कुंजी पर होंगी। स्वरों को टाइप करने के लिए Shift कुंजी पहले दबाएं। 

5. संयुक्ताक्षरों का निर्माण संबंधित कैरेक्टर्स और हलंत के प्रयोग से स्वतः हो जाता है। जैसे 'क्ष' लिखने के लिए क + ् + ष लिखना पर्याप्त है। 'त्र' के लिए त + ् + र टाइप करें। 

6. नुक्ता कैरेक्टर बड़े कोष्ठक के समापन वाले चिह्न ] की कुंजी पर मौजूद होता है। मूल अक्षर टाइप करने के बाद यह कुंजी दबाने पर नुक्ता लग जाता है। 

7. इनस्क्रिप्ट टाइपिंग पद्धति ध्वन्यात्मक (फोनेटिक) है। इसमें ठीक उसी तरह टाइप करें जैसे कि आप बोलते हैं। जैसे इन्दिरा के लिए इ + न + ् + द + ि + र + ा। 'अड्डा' टाइप करने के लिए अ + ड + ् + ड + ा क्रम का प्रयोग करें। 

8. कर्ता में जिस तरह ऊपर की ओर आधा र आता है, वैसा चिह्न बनाने के लिए ध्वन्यात्मक तरीके से ही र + ् टाइप करते हैं। कर्ता को यूं लिखेंगे- क + र + ् + त + ा 

9. जिन अक्षरों में रेफ का प्रयोग होता है (जैसे प्रण) वहां भी ध्वन्यात्मक ढंग से टाइप करते हैं। जैसे प्रयोग के लिए प + ् + र + ण 

10. जहां र के साथ छोटे या बड़े ऊ की मात्रा आती है, वहां सही अक्षर स्वतः बना दिया जाता है। आपको सिर्फ र के बाद मात्रा लगानी है। उसे किस तरह प्रदर्शित किया जाएगा, इसका निर्णय कंप्यूटर खुद करेगा। 

11. 'आ' स्वर का स्वयं में स्वतंत्र चिह्न है इसलिए इसे अ + ा के रूप में न लिखें। Shift कुंजी दबाने के बाद रोमन की E कुंजी दबाने पर आ चिह्न स्वयं बन जाता है। इसे अ + ा के रूप में लिखने की परिपाटी गलत है क्योंकि तकनीकी रूप से यह एक अक्षर नहीं है। उस रूप में ये दो अक्षर होते हैं जिन्हें साथ रख दिया गया है। देवनागरी वर्णमाला में आ का एक ही अक्षर के रूप में स्वतंत्र अस्तित्व है। 

-- 

इनस्क्रिप्ट हिंदी टाइपिंग सीखने का वैसे तो एक-दो और प्रोग्राम उपलब्ध हैं, मगर यह नया प्रोग्राम बेहतर है, इन्ट्यूटिव किस्म का है और तेजी से टच-टाइपिंग सीखने के लिहाज से डिजाइन किया गया है. स्पर्श के बारे में बालेंदु जी का कहना है - 



‘स्पर्श’ एक टच-टाइपिंग सॉफ्टवेयर है जो  हिंदी यूज़र्स को मानक हिंदी
कीबोर्ड (इनस्क्रिप्ट) के इस्तेमाल के लिए प्रेरित करने के मकसद से बनाया गया
है। यह न सिर्फ उन्हें इनस्क्रिप्ट की खूबियों से परिचित करवाता है बल्कि
टाइपिंग सीखने की प्रक्रिया में उनकी दिलचस्पी भी बनाए रखता है। इसमें
लंबे-चौड़े ट्यूटोरियल देने की बजाए सीधे अभ्यास की पद्धति अपनाई गई है। कहते
हैं कि किसी भी सॉफ्टवेयर को सीखने का सबसे आसान और सही तरीका है- उस पर काम
शुरू कर देना। ‘स्पर्श’ इसी सिद्धांत पर काम करता है। इसमें यूज़र अभ्यास के
दौरान ही सीखता है और वहीं अपने प्रदर्शन को जाँच भी लेता है। इनस्क्रिप्ट
कीबोर्ड की कतारों में आने वाले अक्षरों को आधार बनाकर ये अभ्यास बनाए गए हैं।
हर कतार के चित्र देकर उस पर अंकित अक्षरों का अभ्यास कराने का प्रयास किया गया
है। शुरूआत बहुत सरल अभ्यास से होती है और धीरे-धीरे अभ्यास का स्तर कठिन होता
जाता है। लेकिन चूंकि इस बीच यूज़र की दक्षता भी बढ़ती जाती है इसलिए उसे
जटिलता महसूस नहीं होती।

‘स्पर्श’ में कुल मिलाकर 45 ट्यूटोरियल-कम-प्रैक्टिस पेजेज हैं जो किसी भी
यूज़र को इनस्क्रिप्ट टाइपिंग का ठीकठाक अभ्यास कराने में सक्षम हैं। हर
एक्सरसाइज के दौरान यूज़र द्वारा की गई गलतियों और रफ़्तार को भी मापा जाता है
और अंत में दिलचस्प अंदाज में परिणाम दिखाए जाते हैं।

स्पर्श इन्स्टाल करने से पहले कंप्यूटर में माइक्रोसॉफ्ट डॉट नेट 4 फ्रेमवर्क
इन्स्टाल होना जरूरी है।



--

जब आप स्पर्श को अपने कंप्यूटर पर  इंस्टाल कर चलाते हैं तो पाते हैं कि इसका प्रारंभिक प्रोग्राम मेन्यू और इंटरफ़ेस बेहद साफ सुथरा और आकर्षक है -



इसके प्रोग्राम विंडो में तीन बटन हैं जो हिंदी में हैं. इनस्क्रिप्ट परिचय माला और टाइपिंग के तौर तरीके बटनों को क्लिक करने पर क्रमशः इनस्क्रिप्ट का परिचय और इनस्क्रिप्ट हिंदी टाइपिंग के तरीके पर मदद विंडो खुलती है. इसका सारा पाठ ऊपर दिया गया है जिसे आप पढ़ चुके हैं.

प्रोग्राम का तीसरा बटन अभ्यास शुरू करें है, जिसे क्लिक करने पर (अथवा फ़ाइल > लर्न टू टाइप मेन्यू से चालू करने पर) टाइपिंग ट्यूटर चालू हो जाता है.



अभ्यास को चरणों में आसान से कठिनतर बनाया गया है. पहले चरण में मध्यक्रम की कुंजियों को टाइप करना सिखाया गया है. अभ्यास पूरा होने पर आपको आपका स्कोर भी बताया जाता है. 



(हम्म... मेरी गति अच्छी है, और गलती - काम चलाऊ है. चलिए, ठीक है. कुछ और अभ्यास से गलतियों को सुधारते हैं, ताकि उसका स्कोर भी  अच्छा हो.)



शुरू में छोटे छोटे अक्षरों को, फिर मात्रा युक्त अक्षरों को - यानी बारहखड़ी को और फिर अक्षरों व संयुक्ताक्षरों को टाइप करना सिखाया जाता है. आखिरी अभ्यासों में लंबे वाक्यों को टाइप करना सिखाया जाता है. 













आप चाहें तो अभ्यास के समय कीबोर्ड दिखाएँ बटन को क्लिक कर इनस्क्रिप्ट कीबोर्ड को स्क्रीन पर ला सकते हैं. 



परंतु इस बात की अनुशंसा की जाती है कि टाइप का अभ्यास करते समय जितना संभव हो ऑनस्क्रीन कीबोर्ड लेआउट को स्क्रीन पर न रखें. एक बार नजर मार कर लेआउट को याद रख कीबोर्ड लेआउट विंडो बंद कर अभ्यास करें.

इस शानदार प्रोग्राम के लिए बालेंदु दाधीच जी को धन्यवाद.

इस मुफ़्त  प्रोग्राम को आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं -

http://www.balendu.com/web/sites/balendu/sparsh/

याद रखें कि यदि आपके कंप्यूटर में पहले से ही माइक्रोसॉफ़्ट .net 4 का संस्करण स्थापित है, तो स्पर्श का संस्करण 1 (4 मेबा आकार) डाउनलोड करें अन्यथा .net4 युक्त संस्करण 2 (50 मेबा से अधिक आकार) डाउनलोड कर संस्थापित करें.

----------


## dkj

*आपके टीवी के डेफ़िनिशन कितने हाई हैं? 
*

जब शहर की सड़कों पर खुदाई की मार पड़ी तो एंटरटेनमेंट का बाप माईवे आईपीटीवी (माईवे आईपीटीवी की एक विस्तृत समीक्षा यहाँ भी देखें) हर पंद्रह दिनों में लंबे समय के लिए बिला-नागा बंद होने लगा, और साथ ही साथ इसमें एचडी (हाई-डेफ़िनिशन) की संभावना दूर-2 तक दिखाई नहीं दी तो फिर तो विकल्पों की तलाश लाजिमी ही थी.

अब सवाल ये था कि उपलब्ध डीटीएच सेवाओं में से किसे लिया जाए, जिसमें एचडी की भी सुविधा हो और रेकार्डिंग की भी. एयरटेल से अपनी जीभ जला चुका था, लिहाजा वो तो विकल्पों में से पहले ही आउट था.

रिलायंस डीटीएच में 250 से भी ज्यादा चैनल एचडी जैसी (कृपया जोर से ध्यान दें, जैसी शब्द पर) क्वालिटी में उपलब्ध है. मगर यह एचडी जैसी क्वालिटी फुल एचडी नहीं है, महज अपस्केल्ड क्वालिटी है. और, साथ ही इसकी साइट पर कहीं भी होमथियेटर/डीटीएस की  5.1 या 7.1 सराउंड साउंड सुविधा के बारे में दावा नहीं किया गया है अतः यह भी विकल्पों से बाहर हो गया.

जीटीवी के प्लेटफ़ॉर्म में भी 30 से अधिक चैनल एचडी क्वालिटी में देने का वादा किया जाता है, मगर आज की स्थिति में उसमें भी कुछेक चैनलों को छोड़कर बाकी सभी अपस्केल्ड ही हैं - ट्रू एचडी / फुल एचडी  नहीं.

टाटा स्काई में वैसे तो सिर्फ 8 एचडी चैनल हैं, मगर फ़ालतू का कन्फ़्यूजिंग दावा नहीं किया गया है. इसमें 7.1 सराउंड साउंड तक की क्षमता का समर्थन है तथा रेकार्डिंग के लिए 500 जीबी जगह के साथ साथ सीरियल रेकार्डिंग व मोबाइल के जरिए रिमोट रेकार्डिंग की भी सुविधा है. साथ ही बैकग्राउण्ड रेकार्डिंग और लाइव चैनल को पॉज करने की भी सुविधा साथ साथ है. इस लिहाज से यह एक बेहतर चुनाव है.

तो, यदि आप अपने नए फुल एचडी युक्त एलसीडी/प्लाज्मा टीवी या कंप्यूटर मॉनीटर (मैंने अपने सेमसुंग सिंक मास्टर पी 2370एमएस में इसे लगाया है) में एचडी डीटीएच लगवाना चाहते हैं तो टाटा स्काई प्लस एचडी एक उत्तम विकल्प होगा.

इस कनेक्शन के साथ बस एक समस्या है कि आपको सिर्फ एचडीएमआई केबल ही मिलता है और आपको सेट टॉप बॉक्स से अपने सराउंड  साउंड सिस्टम को जोड़ने के लिए कोएक्सियल अथवा ऑप्टिकल केबल बाजार से खरीदना होगा. बाजार में ये 50-100 रुपए में ही मिल जाते हैं, मगर चूंकि ये ज्यादा प्रचलित नहीं हैं अतः थोड़ी खोजबीन करनी होगी. 5.1 अथवा 7.1 सराउंड प्रभाव के लिए ऑप्टिकल केबल ज्यादा उपयुक्त होता है. टाटा स्काई मार्केटिंग विभाग ने भले ही यह केबल नहीं देकर थोड़ी सी बचत कर ली हो, मगर यह एक निहायत ही घटिया किस्म की बचत है. बल्कि टाटा स्काई एचडी प्लस की मार्केटिंग करने वालों को तो इसे प्लस पाइंट बता कर व इसकी मार्केटिंग करनी चाहिए ताकि यदि घर में पहले से नहीं हो तो आदमी केबल देखकर ही 5.1/7.1 साउंड सिस्टम ले आए!



नेशनल जियोग्राफ़िक पर हाईडेफ़िनिशन में कीट-पतंगों को देखना एक रोचक अनुभव रहा. साथ ही, स्टार गोल्ड पर कुछ हिंदी फ़िल्मों (जैसे कि बॉलीवुड की अलादीन) को डॉल्बी डिजिटल 5.1 सराउंड साउंड (फ़िलिप्स एचटीएस 3578) के साथ, बिना किसी विज्ञापन (हाल-फिल-हाल?) के देखना भी अलग किस्म का अनुभव रहा (क्योंकि कोई भी टॉकीज चाहे वो कितना ही डीटीएस सर्टिफ़ाइल मल्टीप्लैक्स क्यों न हो, आवाज तो सिरदर्द पैदा करने लायक कानफ़ोड़ू ही होता है).

----------


## dkj

*क्या आप भी टोरेंट डाउनलोड करते हैं? यदि हाँ तो हर्जाना भरने के लिए तैयार रहिए* 
अमरीकी इतिहास में पहली मर्तबा कोई एक लाख चालीस हजार कंप्यूटर उपयोक्ताओं पर हर्जाना भरने का मुकदमा दायर किया गया है. उन पर टोरेंट से फ़िल्में अवैध तरीके से डाउनलोड करने का आरोप है. टोरेंट से डाउनलोड करने वालों को उनके आईपी पते से पहचाना जाकर उन पर अवैध तरीके से फिल्म डाउनलोड करने और इस वजह से फिल्म कंपनी को हुए नुकसान की भरपाई का मुकदमा दायर किया गया है.

और, ऐसा एक नहीं कई फ़िल्मों के निर्माताओं ने किया है. हर्टलाकर फ़िल्म के लिए 24583 लोगों को, एक्सपांडेबल्स के लिए 23000 लोगों को चिह्नित किया जाकर उनपर मुकदमे दर्ज किए गये हैं. इसी तर्ज पर कई अमरीकी शहरों में कई बी ग्रेड फ़िल्मों व पॉर्न फ़िल्मों को टोरेंट से डाउनलोड करने वाले कोई 1 लाख 40 हजार लोगों के ऊपर हर्जाना वसूलने के  अलग-2 मुकदमे दर्ज किए गए हैं. प्रत्येक मुकदमे के लिए डेढ़ हजार से 3000 डालर (करीब डेढ़ लाख रुपए) हर्जाना वसूला जा रहा है. हर्जाना वसूलने का यह धंधा वहाँ इतना बढ़िया फल फूल रहा है कि कई कंपनियाँ एक ही व्यक्ति को कई कई बार अभियुक्त बना रही हैं.

तो यदि आप भी टोरेंट जंकी हों तो चेत जाइए. भारत में जब गली कूचों में पायरेटेड डीवीडी मिलती है तो फिर टोरेंट से डाउनलोड कर पहचान हेतु अपना आईपी पता छोड़ने की क्या कोई जरूरत है भी?

----------


## dkj

*आखिरकार, लीजिए पेश है इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर के लिए हिंदी वर्तनी जांचक 

*
माइक्रोसॉफ़्ट की कुटिल व्यवसायिक नीति के चलते इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर में हिंदी वर्तनी जांच की सुविधा अभी तक उपलब्ध नहीं थी. जबकि माइक्रोसॉफ़्ट हिंदी ऑफ़िस में यह उपलब्ध है, और थोड़े से बदलाव के साथ इसे आसानी से इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर में जोड़ा जा सकता है. परंतु तब फिर हिंदी ऑफ़िस कौन खरीदेगा? इधर  आप आकाश के  दूसरी तरफ दृष्टि डालें तो पाएंगे कि गूगल क्रोम में हिंदी वर्तनी जाँच की सुविधा अंतर्निर्मित है, और मोजिल्ला के लिए दो-एक हिंदी वर्तनी जांच प्लगइन जारी किए जा चुके हैं. 

यही वजह है कि (सुविधाएँ कम होने के कारण व सुरक्षा खतरों इत्यादि के चलते) एक समय जहाँ माइक्रोसॉफ़्ट इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर का प्रयोग 80 प्रतिशत से अधिक इंटरनेट प्रयोक्ता करते थे, अब मामला सिमट कर आधे से भी कम रह गया है और इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर का यह पतन जारी है. मैं शर्त लगा सकता हूँ कि यदि मूलभूत सुविधाएँ, जैसे कि हिंदी वर्तनी जांच जैसी चीजें इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर में दे दी जाएँ, तो इसके प्रयोक्ता अच्छे खासे बढ़ेंगे, क्योंकि ऑफ़िस प्लेटफ़ॉर्म में उपलब्ध हिंदी वर्तनी जाँच सुविधा उन्नत है और थिसॉरस समेत है.

बहरहाल, इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर के लिए स्पेकी नामक एक एडऑन/प्लगइन उपलब्ध है जिसमें कोई 30 से अधिक भाषाओं के वर्तनीजांच को आप एक साथ या अलग-अलग सक्षम कर सकते हैं. इसमें हिंदी की वर्तनी जांच सुविधा भी शामिल है. इसमें हिंदी वर्तनी जांच हेतु शब्द भंडार संभवतः ओपनसोर्स हंस्पैल/आस्पैल हिंदी वर्तनी जाँच से लिया गया है, अतः शब्द भंडार बेहद कम है, मगर आपके सामान्य ब्लॉग लेखन के लिए पर्याप्त है.

इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर हेतु हिंदी वर्तनी जांच स्पेकी को इंस्टाल करना आसान है. डाउनलोड यहाँ  http://www.versoworks.com/?p=spie  से करें तथा डाउनलोड पश्चात स्पेकी सेटिंग / विकल्प में जाकर अतिरिक्त वर्तनी जांच इंस्टाल करने का विकल्प चुन कर हिंदी वर्तनी शब्द भंडार इंस्टाल करें .

फिर इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर में किसी भी इनपुट बक्से में हिंदी की वर्तनी जांचें. यह तकनीकी हिंदी समूह के फ़ॉन्ट कन्वर्टरों के इनपुट बक्सों में भी बढ़िया काम करता है. 

यह विंडोज एक्सपी के इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर 8 में बढ़िया काम करता है. विंडोज 7 में इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर 9 में अंग्रेजी में तो काम करता है, मगर हिंदी में टें बोल जाता है. शायद यह समस्या अगले बग-फ़िक्स में दूर हो जाए.

----------


## dkj

*गूगल बुक्स हिंदी में - कुछ उन्नत खोज से पढ़ें बढ़िया हिंदी पुस्तकें* 
गूगल बुक्स हिंदी में भी लगातार समृद्ध होता जा रहा है. यहाँ तक कि स्कैन की गई हिंदी पुस्तकों की सामग्री को अब यूनिकोड में सर्च कर उसका लाभ लिया जा सकता है. गूगल के शक्तिशाली व शतप्रतिशत शुद्धता के हिंदी ओसीआर के जरिए हिंदी पुस्तकों का बख़ूबी डिजिटाइजेशन किया जा रहा है. और किताबों की सामग्री भी सर्च के जरिए हिंदी में हमें उपलब्ध हो रही हैं.



(गूगल बुक्स हिंदी सर्च में धर्मवीर भारती का गुनाहों का देवता - डिजिटाइज्ड किताब को आंशिक रूप से आप गूगल बुक्स पर पढ़ सकते हैं)

बस एक पेंच है अभी. गूगल बुक्स हिंदी में अभी बढ़िया परिणाम नहीं दिखा रहा है. गूगल बुक्स में हालांकि सैकड़ों हजारों हिंदी किताबें डिजिटाइज्ड की जा चुकी हैं, और ये सब के सब गूगल बुक्स में उपलब्ध हैं, मगर जब आप गूगल बुक्स में हिंदी में सर्च करते हैं तो या तो आपके सामने ऊटपटांग परिणाम आता है या परिणाम शून्य बताता है.

उदाहरण के लिए, यशवंत कोठारी का व्यंग्य संग्रह नोटम् नमामि गूगल बुक्स पर स्कैन व डिजिटल रूप में उपलब्ध है और इसके कुछ पन्ने (अर्थ - संग्रह के कुछ व्यंग्य) आप यहाँ गूगल बुक्स के पन्नों में बखूबी पढ़ सकते हैं, मगर सामान्य गूगल बुक्स खोज में लेखक नाम अथवा पुस्तक नाम से इस पुस्तक का परिणाम नहीं दिखता. प्रतीत होता है कि सर्च हेतु हिंदी किताबों का ढंग से वर्गीकरण अभी नहीं हो पाया है. इसी तरह डायमंड बुक्स के चंद्रकांता संतति के कुछ भाग भी गूगल बुक्स पर हैं, मगर उन्हें नाम से ढूंढने जाएँ  तो अभी तो दिखते नहीं.



(गूगल बुक्स पर यशवंत कोठारी का व्यंग्य संग्रह - नोटम् नमामि)

गूगल बुक्स पर हिंदी किताबों को ढूंढने का बढ़िया तरीका है रिलेटेड बुक्स की लिंक. रिलेटेड बुक्स की लिंक को क्लिक करने पर आप मिलती जुलती किताबों के ढेरों लिंक पर जा सकते हैं. 

गूगल बुक्स खोज का एडवांस मेन्यू खोलें और विषय (सब्जैक्ट) के अंदर दो प्रमुख  कैटेगरी - hindi fiction या hindi wit and humor  (इन लिंक को क्लिक कर सीधे भी सर्च खोला जा सकता है) भर कर सर्च करें. बाकी सभी इनपुट बक्से वैसे ही खाली रहने दें. चाहें तो भाषा हिंदी कर सकते हैं. प्राप्त खोज परिणाम के किसी पसंदीदा किताब को क्लिक करें और फिर वहाँ उपलब्ध रिलेटेड बुक्स की लिंक को क्लिक करें, और इस तरह हिंदी किताबों में नेविगेट करें. आप चाहें तो सामान्य गूगल बुक्स सर्च इनपुट बक्से  में  subject:"hindi wit and humor"  या subject:"hindi fiction" डालकर भी ठीक यही सर्च कर सकते हैं. पर, यदि आप हिंदी यूनिकोड में सर्च करेंगे तो शायद परिणाम सही नहीं मिलें.

आपके लिए गूगल बुक्स के  कुछ हिंदी हास्य व्यंग्य / चुटकुलों की किताबों के लिंक -

यशवंत कोठारी का व्यंग्य संग्रह नोटम् नमामि 
365 चुटकुले 
यशवंत व्यास का व्यंग्य संग्रह अब तक छप्पन 
दीनानाथ मिश्र का व्यंग्य - पापी पेट के लिए 
लेटेस्ट जोक्स 
चुने हुए जोक्स 
प्रेमचंद स्वर्णकार का व्यंग्य संग्रह मीटिंग चालू आहे 
गोपाल चतुर्वेदी का व्यंग्य संग्रह जुगाड़पुर के जुगाड़ू

----------


## dkj

*अरविंद हिंदी-अंग्रेज़ी-हिंदी समांतर कोश अब ऑनलाइन उपलब्ध* -

*अरविंद लैक्सिकन*. इस पर बहुत समय से काम चल रहा था. अब यह तीन रुपों में उपलब्ध है. आम *पीसी - कंप्यूटर धारकों के लिए धीमे*, पारंपरिक एचटीएमएल में.* नए कंप्यूटरधारकों के लिए सिल्वरलाइट में तेज और सुविधायुक्त इंटरफ़ेस में*. साथ ही *मोबाइल धारकों* के लिए विशेष साफ सुथरा इंटरफ़ेस.

पर, साइट अभी पूरी तर फंक्शनल नहीं है. पंजीकरण तो हो रहा है, मगर काम चालू नहीं. शायद पेड सब्सक्रिप्शन मॉडल हो यह. 
पर, मेरे विचार से व्यक्तिगत और सामान्य प्रयोग हेतु इसे विज्ञापन सपोर्ट सहित मुफ़्त प्रयोग हेतु जारी करना चाहिए तथा प्रोफ़ेशन प्रयोग हेतु जैसा कि साइट से दर्ज है, सब्सक्रिप्शन आधारित - जो कि वन टाइम पेमेंट भी हो सकता है और या नियमित पेमेंट भी.
इंटरफ़ेस एक नए तरह का और उन्नत प्रतीत होता है. कुछ सुझाव मैं देना चाहूँगा - हिंदी शब्दों को शुरू व अंत से ढूंढने की सुविधा (कवियों की अच्छी तुकबंदी के लिए?) और हर शब्द (चूंकि लैक्सिकन है,) क्लिक किया जाकर उसका अर्थ-प्रकार आदि जानने की अतिरिक्त सुविधा.
अरविंद - कुसुम जी व उनकी पूरी टीम को बधाई व शुभकामनाएँ.

--

अरविंद लैक्सिकन अब ऑनलाइन 
चौबीस जून की शाम को हिंदी अकादेमी दिल्ली की ओर से कोशकार श्री अरविंद कुमार को सन 2010-2011 का शलाका सम्मान दिया जा रहा है. इस शुभ अवसर पर उन की चिरप्रतीक्षित वैबसाइट अरविंद लैक्सिकन ऑनलाइन हो रही है. अब इस पर शब्दों की खोज निश्शुल्क की जा सकेगी. 
साइट का पता है— http://arvindlexicon.com 
वैबसाइट के दो मुख्य भाग हैं— 
1. Blog ब्लाग 
2. LEXICON लैक्सिकन (कोश) 

Blog ब्लाग - के प्रमुख आकर्षण हैं— 
o अरविंद कुमार द्वारा लिखित भाषा संबंधी सारगर्भित लेख, तथा अन्य रचनाएँ 
o अरविंद कुमार द्वारा अनूदित कुछ क्लासिक कृतियाँ 
§ श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता, 
§ शैक्सपीयर कृत त्रासदी जूलियस सीज़र का काव्यानुवाद 
§ शैक्सपीयर कृत त्रासदी जूलियस सीज़र का भारतीयकरण विक्रम सैंधव, 
§ जरमन महाकवि गोएथे के अमर क्लासिक फ़ाउस्ट का अविकल काव्यानुवाद – (अभी तक संपूर्ण फ़ाउस्ट हिंदी में उपलब्ध नहीँ था.) 
§ अनेक पुस्तक और फ़िल्म समीक्षाएँ 
§ और शीघ्र ही अरविंद कुमार द्वारा लिखित हिंदी फ़िल्म इतिहास के शिलालेख सीरीज़ में मदर इंडिया, मुग़ले आज़म, प्यासा जैसी अमर फ़िल्मोँ के उपन्यास से भी अधिक रोचक विवरण... 
o इन के साथ साथ हिंदी-इंग्लिश वर्ड पावर बढ़ाने वाले वे असंख्य लेख जो अहा ज़िंदगी में प्रकाशित हुए थे. या अब नए लिखे जा रहे हैं. 
भारत और विदेशोँ में हिंदी या इंग्लिश भाषा शिक्षण संस्थानोँ, कालिजोँ, विश्वविद्यालयों आदि की सूचियाँ भी संकलित की जाएँगी. 

LEXICON लैक्सिकन के तीन संस्करण हैं. किसी भी संस्करण का लाभ उठाने के लिए अरविंद लैक्सिकन की वैबसाइट का सदस्य बनना (अपने को रजिस्टर करना) आवश्यक है. 

o निःशुल्क (FREE) - यह संस्करण अरविंद लैक्सिकन परिवार के हर सदस्य को निश्शुल्क प्राप्य है. इस में 8,500 आर्थी कोटियों के अंतर्गत 85,000 हिंदी और 73,000 इंग्लिश पर्याय और विपर्याय हैं. दैनिक जीवन में हरएक को इन की ज़रूरत पड़ती है. इन की सहायता से छात्र परीक्षाओँ के लिए पर्याय याद कर सकते हैं और अध्यापक गण छात्रोँ से अभ्यास के ज़रिए उन की शब्दावली समृद्ध कर सकते हैं. 
o सशुल्क उच्चस्तरीय (PREMIUM) – यह संस्करण मुख्यतः लेखकों, अनुवादकों और भाषाकर्मियों के लिए है. इन्हें अपने व्यावसायिक जीवन में सही शब्द की खोज नित्य प्रति पड़ती है. इस संस्करण में 20,000 आर्थी कोटियों के अंतर्गत 3,35.000 हिंदी और 3,00,000 इंग्लिश पर्याय और विपर्याय शब्द हैं. 
o पुस्तकालय (LIBRARY) – जैसा कि इस के नाम से ही स्पष्ट है यह सर्वोच्च संस्करण पुस्तकालयों, ट्रांसलेशन एजेंसियों, विज्ञापन एजेंसियों, दूतावासों आदि के लिए है. इस में 38,500 आर्थी कोटियों के अंतर्गत 5,20,000 हिंदी और 4,30,000 इंग्लिश पर्याय और विपर्याय हैं. यह एकल सदस्य को नहीँ मिलता. कम से कम दस कंप्यूटरोँ पर स्वतंत्र उपयोगियों का होना आवश्यक है. 
निश्शुल्क और सशुल्क उच्चस्तरीय संस्करणों की शब्द संपदा का अंतर निम्न चित्रों से स्पष्ट होता है. इन में ‘उत्तम’ शब्द के लिए निश्शुल्क संस्करण में इतने हिंदी और इंग्लिश शब्द हैं— 





निश्शुल्क संस्करण में दैनिक जीवन की ज़रूरतेँ पूरी करने के लिए केवल अत्यावश्यक शब्द ही रखे गए हैं. 
जब कि सशुल्क (premium) संस्करण में ‘उत्तम’ के लिए मिलने वाला शब्द भंडार इस प्रकार है… 














आम आदमी का काम निश्शुल्क संस्करण से भी चल जाएगा. उसे जीवन भर कोई शुल्क नहीं देना है. 
आइए. आप का स्वागत है शब्दोँ के महाभंडार में प्रवेश कीजिए... 
यह शब्द भंडार लगातार विकसित होता रहेगा, नए शब्द जुड़ते रहेँगे. 

अरविंद कुमार के कुछ प्रसिद्ध कोश हैं— 
समांतर कोश - हिंदी थिसारस, अरविंद सहज समांतर कोश, शब्देश्वरी - देवीदेवताओं के नामों का समांतर कोश, पेंगुइन इंग्लिश-हिंदी/हिंदी-इंग्लिश थिसारस ऐंड डिक्शनरी

----------


## dkj

:cup::cup::cup:

----------


## jai 123

Samsung Galaxy Z
कोरिया की मोबाइल निर्माता कंपनी सैमसंग ने भारतीय बाजार में एक और शानादार मोबाइल पेश किया है।
 सैमसंग के गैलेक्*सी मोबाइल परिवार में अब एक और सदस्*य जुड गया है और वो है गैलेक्*सी जेड़।
 शानदार फिर्चस और अल्*ट्रा स्लिम मोबाइल का यह एक बेहतरीन उदाहरण है।
 4.2 इंच की शानदार एलसीडी के साथ 1 गीगा हर्ट्ज प्रोसेसर, ड्यूबल कोर, इसे एक ऐसी गति देता है 
  जो कि हर मोबाइल शौखिनों को बेहद पसंद आयेगा।
  स्*लीम डिजाइन बिलकुल सैमसंग एस2 की तरह इसके आलावा 
  अच्*छी बैट्री क्षमता
  ब्*लूटूथ और वाई-फाई कनेक्*टीवीटी
  4.2 इंच की डिसप्*ले
  गिंगरब्रेड ओएस
8 जीबी की इनबील्*ट मेमोरी
5 मेगा पिक्*सल का कैमरा

----------


## jai 123

डी के जे जी ज्ञानवर्धक सुत्र के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## dkj

]एचपी लांच करेगा टच स्*क्रीन डेस्*कटॉप एचपी लांच करेगा टच स्*क्रीन डेस्*कटॉप 

लैपटॉप और टैबलेट के बाजार में आने के बाद कंप्*यूटर की मांग में कमी आने लगी थी पीसी कंपनियों ने कंप्*यूटर में नई तकनीकी का प्रयोग कर उन्*हें रूप में बाजार में उतार रहीं है। कंप्*यूटर के क्षेत्र की बड़ी कंपनी हेवलेट पैकार्ड बाजार में टच स्*क्रीन लैपटॉप लांच करने पर विचार कर रही है। कंपनी के अनुसार वह बाजार में अपने तीन टच स्*क्रीन लैपटॉप लांच करेगी। कंपनी ने इनकी कीमत सभी वर्ग के लोगों को ध्*यान में रखते हुए 28,000 से लेकर 42,000 रूपए है बीच रखी है। 

हेवलेट पैकार्ड बाजार में अपनी पकड़ और बढ़ाने के लिए पॉल्*म जैसी कंपनियो से पाटर्नरशिप करेगी साथ में अपने भविष्*य में उच्*च तकनीक के उत्*पाद भी लांच करेगी। एचपी जल्*द 16 गीगबाइट का नया वर्जन बाजार में लांच करेगी। सुनने में आ रहा है कि एचपी का नये टैब की कीमत 4591 के आसपास होगी। पीसी बाजार में एचपी के इस नए टैब को लेकर काफी चर्चा हो रही है।

एप्*पल, सोनी, मोटोरोला और ब्*लैकबेरी के फिलहाल बाजार में काफी महंगे है जो आम लोगों के बजट से बाहर है मगर एचपी का नया टैब में नये आपरेटिंग सिस्*टम के साथ जीपीएस, ब्*लूटूथ, वाईफाई जैसे शानदार फीचर दिए गए होगे। इसके साथ एचपी दो बिना टच स्*क्रीन के बिजनेस क्*लास पीसी भी लांच करेगी। 

हालाकि आधिकारिक रूप से एचपी के नए टच स्*क्रीन पीसी की तारीख की घोषणा नहीं की गई है मगर जल्*द यह मर्केट में लांच कर दिए जाएंगे। कंपनी को अपने टचस्*क्रीन पीसी से काफी उम्*मीदें है क्*योकि इस साल 43 प्रतिशत तक कंपनी के शेयर नीचे गिरे हैं।

----------


## dkj

*सैमसंग ला रहा है विडों8 ओएस से लैस टैबलेट* 




मंगलवार, सितंबर 13, 2011,13:54 [IST]











सैमसंग नई तकनीकी के चलते बाजार में नए टैब लांच कर रहा है इससे पहले भी सैमसंग ने गैलेक्*सी सीरीज के कई टैब लांच किए है जो बाजार में अन्*य कंपनियों को कड़ी टक्*कर दे रहें हैं। सैमसंग जल्*द बाजार में विडों 8 आपरेटिंग सिस्*टम से लैस्*ा नया टैब पेश करने वाला है जिसमें नए फीचरों के साथ उन्*नत प्रोसेसर दिया गया होगा।

कंपनी के अनुसार सैमसंग का नया टैब काफी कम पावर कंज्*यूम करेगा जिससे इसका बैटरी बैकप भी काफी देर तक रहेगा। एनवीडिया, क्*वालकॉम और टेक्*सास लैस टैब में एआरएम प्रोसेसर दिया गया है जो तेज स्*पीड के साथ बेहतर परफार्मेंस देगा।

माइक्रोसाफ्ट के विडों 8 आपरेटिंग सिस्*टम की वजह से सैमसंग टैब में कई एडवांस फीचर दिए गए है जो यूजर फ्रैंडली भी है। टैब में विडों 8 को पूरी जांच के बाद ही डाला गया है। जिससे टैब की परफार्मेंस में विडों 8 की वजह से आगे कोई दिक्*कत न हो। क्रिस्*टल क्*लियर पिकचर क्*वालिटी और साफ आवाज के अलावा नए टैब में लाइब्रेरी की सुरक्षा के कई विकल्*प दिए गए हैं। 

सूत्रों के अनुसार सैमसंग विडों 8 आपरेटिंग सिस्*टम से लैस टैब के द्वारा पीसी बाजार में अपनी पकड़ और बढ़ाना चाहता है। कंपनी को उम्*मीद है कि इस नए टैब से यूजर को उन सभी दिक्*कतों से निजात मिलेगी जो उन्*हें एंड्राएड स्*मार्ट फोन और टैब में होती थी। नए टैब में यूजर बड़ी आसानी से अपने विंडो 8 ओएस को अपडेट भी कर सकता है। अब देखना यह है कि बाजार में सैमसंग का नया विडों 8 टैब बाकी कंपनियों के टैब से कितना बेहतर होगा।

----------


## dkj

एएमडी ने लांच किया 3,246 में डेस्*कटॉप कंप्*यूटर

----------


## dkj

एएमडी ने पीसी बाजार में कम आय वर्ग को ध्*यान में रखते हुए सस्*ते दाम में दो डेस्*कटॉप कंप्*यूटर लांच किए फिलहाल यह डेस्*कटॉप केवल अमेरिका में लांच किए गए है मगर कंपनी के अनुसार जल्*द इन्*हें भारत में भी लांच कर दिया जाएगा। एएमडी के ए4-3400 और ए4-3300 डेस्*कटॉप में ड्यूलकोर प्रोसेसर दिए गए हैं।











अगर तकनीकी की बात की जाए तो एएमडी के दोनों डेस्*कटॉप तकनीकी द्ष्*टी से काफी कमजोर है। एचडी रेडियॉन 6410 डी से लैस डेस्*कटॉप में ग्राफिकल स्*पोर्ट अच्*छा नहीं दिया गया है। यह डेस्*कटॉप उनके लिए अच्*छे विकल्*प है जो कम दाम में साधारण कामों के लिए कंप्*यूटर लाना चाहते हैं। दोनों लैपटॉप में रेडियॉन्*ा का एचडी प्रोसेसर दिया गया है जिसमें ए4-3400 के सीपीयू की स्*पीड 2.7 गीगाहर्ट है और ए4-3300 की स्*पीड 2.5 गीगाहर्ट है साथ में सीपीयू की स्*पीड 443 मेगाहर्ट दी गई है।

लाइनेक्*स प्*लेटफार्म में ए के 10 माइक्रो आर्किटेक्*चर की वजह से एएमडी के लैपटॉप देखने में आकर्षक लगते है। इसके अलावा एमएमएक्*स, 3डी, एसएसई, एसएसई3, एसएसई3, एसएसई4ए, एमडी 64 के अलावा वायरस प्रोटेक्*शन भी दिया गया है। पहले से लोडेड पावर नोट फीचर से एएमडी डेस्*कटॉप्*ा काफी कम पावर कंज्*यूम करते हैं।

फिलहाल इन्*हें अमेरिकी बाजारों में ही लांच किया गया है मगर कंपनी जल्*द इन्*हें विश्*व के अन्*य बाजारों में भी लांच करने का विचार बना रही है अमेरिकी बाजार में ए4-3400 $75 (3,478 रूपए) और ए4-3400 $70 (3,246) में उपलब्*ध

----------


## dkj

एचपी बाजार में उतारेगा अपग्रेड पवेलियन डीएम1लैपटॉप



एचपी पीसी बाजार में दिन पर दिन नए कंप्*यूटिंग उत्*पादों को लांच कर रहा है। कंपनी के अनुसार जल्*द बाजार में डीएमआई का अपडेट वर्जन लांच कर दिया जाएगा जिसमें नए लुक के साथ नया डिजायन और कई अपग्रेड फीचर दिए गए होंगे। एचपी के डीएमआई 1 के दो मॉडल कंपनी बाजार में पेश करेगी। जिसमें से एक में इंटल का 2 जेनरेशन इंटल कोर प्रोसेसर दिया गया होगा और दूसरे में एमडी का रेडियोन एचडी ग्राफिक प्रोसेसिंग यूनिट दी गई है।













एचपी पवेलियन डीएमआई में 3.5 एलबीएच वजर्न के साथ 11.6 इंच का स्*क्रीन साइज दिया गया है। नए लैपटॉप की फिनिशिंग का तो कोई जवाब ही नहीं है। डीएमआई में साफ्ट रबर की कोटिंग दी गई है जिससे लैपटॉप बॉडी को शानदार लुक के साथ लम्*बी लाइफ भी मिलती है। नए डीएमआई में पूराने मॉडल की तरह भारी बैटरी दी गई है जो थोड़ा निराश करती है नए लैपटॉप में दी गई बैटरी 11.5 घंटे का बैटरी बैकप देती है। कलर कंम्*बीनेशन की बात की जाए तो डीएमआई के पॉम रेस्*ट और कीबोर्ड में ऐश ग्रे और ब्*लेकर दिया गया है जो देखने में अच्*छा लुक प्रोवाइड करता है।

नए लैपटॉप में बीट्स ऑडियो की वजह से दमदार साउंड क्*वालिटी मिलती है। अपग्रेड लैपटॉप में विडों के अपग्रेड वर्जन के साथ एचपी का प्रीमीयर वर्जन दिया गया है। अगर आपके लैपटॉप में उंगलियों के ढेर सारे निशान पड़ जाते हैं तो परेशान मत हो नए डीएमआई1 में साफ्ट टच फिनिशिंग की वजह से फिंगर स्*पॉट लगने का डर नहीं रहता है।

लैपटॉप में दिया गया अपग्रेड वेब कैम कम रोशनी में साफ पिक्*सल क्*वलिटी देता है। अन्*य फीचरो में वर्ड, मैप, सोशन साइट, डोंगल पोर्ट, माइक जैसे कई फीचर दिए गए है, बाजार में एचपी के डीएमआई कीमत 30,000 रूपए के आसपास है।

----------


## dkj

आईबॉल ने टैबलेट वॉर में कदम रखते हुए अपना पहला टैबलेट लांच कर दिया है। आईबॉल स्*लाइड के नाम से कंपनी ने इस नए टैबलेट में कई नए फीचरों के साथ बजट का भी ध्*यान रखा है। आईबॉल स्*लाइड में 1 गीगा हर्ट का एआरएम कार्टेक्*स ए8 प्रोसेसर दिया गया है। टैब की स्*क्रीन क्*वालिटी भी अच्*छी है।











स्*लाइड में गूगल का एंड्राएड वर2.3 जिजरब्रेड आपरेटिंग सिस्*टम दिया गया है। अन्*य टैब की तरह आईबॉल स्*लाइड में 8 जीबी की इंटर्नल मैमोरी और 32 जीबी की एक्*पेंडेबल मैमोरी ऑप्*शन मौजूद है। नए टैब में डोंगल के साथ 3जी और वाईफाई की सुविधा से फास्*ट इंटरनेट कनेक्*टीविटी मिलती है, 3जी कनेक्*टीविटी से ऑनलाइन वीडियो बिना देख सकतें है। यूजर चाहे तो ब्*लूटूथ की मदद से वायरलैस माउस और कीबोर्ड को अटैच कर सकते हैं। स्*लाइड में दी गई 4400 एमएएच लीथियम बैटरी की वजह से  बैटरी बैकप अच्*छा है।

आईबॉल के स्*लाइड में लगातार म्*यूजिक प्*ले करने पर 6.5 घंटे का बैटरी बैकप मिलता है। कैमरे की बात करें तो स्*लाइड में 2 मेगापिक्*सल का रियर कैमरा दिया गया है, कम पिक्*सल होने के बावजूद स्*लाइड में अच्*छी वीडियो और फोटो क्*वालिटी दी गई है। इसके अलावा 3डी गेम, ईबुक, सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट, वेब ब्राउजिंग का प्रयोग भी युजर कर सकता हैं। आफिस से जुड़े कामों को आप निपटाना चाहते है तो नए टैबलेट में एमएस एक्*सेल, एमएस वर्ड और एमएस पावर प्*वाइंट का प्रयोग भी आप कर सकते हैं।

आईबॉल के डायरेक्*टर मि. संदीप पारसरामपुरिया के अनुसार आईबॉल के पहले आईपैड स्*लाइड को प्रमोट करने के लिए रितिक रोशन को साइन किया गया है क्*योंकि पूरे बॉलीवुड में वहीं एक ऐसे एक्*टर है जिनमें स्*टाईल, परफेक्*शन के साथ अन्*य खूबियां भी है। कीमत के मामले में स्*लाइड बाजार में मौजूद अन्*य टैबलेट से काफी सस्*ता है मात्र 12,000 रूपए में कंपनी ने भारतीय बाजार में लांच किया है। कंपनी को उम्*मीद है कम कीमत और आकर्षक फीचर की वजह से बाजार

----------


## sushilnkt

सब मस्त हे 
लेकिन कभी चोपाल पर भी आया करे

----------


## dkj

क्रिएटिव ने पेश किया जेडआई स्*पीकर सिस्*टम 








ऑडियो डिवाइस के बाजार में क्रिएटिव ने अपने प्रोडेक्*ट की क्*वालिटी और नई तकनीकी के चलते अच्*छी पकड़ बना ली है। अपने नए उत्*पादों में क्रिएटिव ने वायरलैस तकनीकी से लैस जेड आई साउंड डी 5एक्*स स्*पीकर सिस्*टम लांच किया है जिसमें ब्*लूटूथ की मदद से आप ऑडियो प्*ले कर सकते है।

डीएक्*स के सबवूफर से वायरलैस की मदद से आप अपने घर में होम ऑडियो यूनिट को अटैच कर सकते हैं। डिजायन के मामले में जेड आई सबवूफर तो आपके होश उड़ा देगा। ब्*लैक कलर के साथ्*ा 42.5cm X 11cm X 9 सेमि. आयाम में रेटेंगुलर डिजायन दिया गया है । मैटेलिक इंड प्*लैट काफी शानदार लगती है।

जेड आई साउंड डी 5एक्*स को इस तरह से डिजायन किया गया है कि आपके रूम में चारों तरफ इसकी आवाज एक सी सुनाई दे। बाक्*स के ऊपर स्*पीकर को ऐसे अटैच किया गया है कि उनमें कम से कम वाइब्रेशन हो और साउंड क्*वालिटी अच्*छी बनी रहे। 5 एक्*स में 3.5 एमएम के स्*टैंडर्ड ऑक इन जैक और मास्*टर बटन जेड आई साउंड के डॉक में दिए गए हैं।

क्रिएटिव के साउंड स्*पीकर सिस्*टम में एक्*स टेक्*नालॉजी की वजह से इसकी साउंड क्*वालिटी काफी लाजवाब है साथ में ब्*लूटूथ ट्रांसमीटर की मदद से इसे आप अपनी एप्*पल के किसी भी डिवाइस से कनेक्*ट कर सकते हैं। मतलब यूजर पूरे कमरे में कही भी अपनी डिवाइस को अपनी पाकेट में ले कर म्*यूजिक प्*ले कर सकता है।  इसमें दी गई डिवाइस को अगर आप जेडआई साउंड डी5एक्*स के साथ रख देगें तो खुद उसे चार्ज भी कर देगा।

----------


## dkj

क्रिएटिव ने लांच किया साउंड ब्*लास्*टर रेकॉन 3डी साउंड कार्ड 



ऑडियो क्षेत्र की क्षेत्र की जानी-मानी कंपनी क्रिएटिव टेक्*नालॉजी ने दुनिया का पहला क्*वाड कोर ऑडियो और वॉयस प्रोसेसर लांच कर दिया है। बर्लिन मे क्रिएटिव ने ब्*लास्*टर रेकॉन 3डी ऑडियो प्*लेटफार्म और साउंड कार्ड की लांचिंग के दौरान कंपनी के सूत्रों ने जानकारी दी की नए साउंड कार्ड में 3डी क्*वॉड कोर के ऑडियो और वीडियो प्रोसेसर दिया गया है इसे दमदार पावर देता है। 

क्रिएटिव के नए साउंड कार्ड में टीएचएक्*स ट्रू स्*टूडियोस प्रो और क्रिसटल वॉयस ऑडियो टेक्*नालॉजी का प्रयोग किया है जो ऑडियो, मूवी गेम के ऑडियो के लिए अब तक की सबसे उन्*नत टेक्*नालॉजी हैं। क्रिएटिव टेक्*नालॉजी के प्रबंध निदेशक मि. सिम वांग के अनुसार अब तक किएटिव साउंड ब्*लास्*टर रिकॉन 3डी साउंड कार्ड के 400 मिलियन से अधिक कार्ड की ब्रिकी हो चुकी है। उन्*होंने कहा कि इस हाई पावर ऑडियो डिवाइस से आप अपने पीसी, मैक और पीसी कंसोल का पूरा लुक बदल सकते हैं।

ब्*लास्*टर रेकॉन 3डी साउंड कार्ड में अब तक का सबसे नया क्रिएटिव साउंड कोर 3डी टेक्*नालॉजी दी गई है। इसकी एक ओर खासियत इसे खास बनाती है कम वोल्*टेज पर ब्*लास्*टर रेकॉन 3डी की साउंड क्*वालिटी में कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता है, देखा गया है ज्*यादातर हाई पावर ऑडियो डिवाइस में कम पावर की वजह से साउंड क्*वालिटी अच्*छी नहीं होती है साथ में ब्*लास्*टर रेकॉन 3डी में दी गई सिंगल चिप में एचडी ऑडियो कोड से लैस डीएसपी एरे प्रोसेसर दिया गया है जो 100 डीबी साउंड प्रोवाइड करता है।

एडवांस वॉयस कम्*यूनिकेशन की वजह से ब्*लास्*टर रेकॉन 3डी में हाई क्*वालिटी माइक्रोफोन साउंड मिलता है जिसकी वजह से इको कैंसलैशन, क्रिस्*ट्रल वॉयस फोकस और क्रिस्*ट्रल वॉयस एक्*टिव नॉयस रिडक्*शन जैसे फीचरों की जरूरत अलग से नहीं पड़ती है। कार्ड में 6 चैनल पीसीआई एक्*प्रेस साउंड कार्ड सपोर्ट के साथ इंट्रीगेटेड हेडफोन ऑप्*शन दिया गया है।








































Topics: कंप्*यूटर, म्*यूजिक, क्रिएटिव, अर्थ जगत, तकनीकी, computer, music, creative, technology

----------


## dkj

क्रिएटिव ने लांच किया साउंड ब्*लास्*टर रेकॉन 3डी साउंड कार्ड 



......................................ऑडिय  ो क्षेत्र की क्षेत्र की जानी-मानी कंपनी क्रिएटिव टेक्*नालॉजी ने दुनिया का पहला क्*वाड कोर ऑडियो और वॉयस प्रोसेसर लांच कर दिया है। बर्लिन मे क्रिएटिव ने ब्*लास्*टर रेकॉन 3डी ऑडियो प्*लेटफार्म और साउंड कार्ड की लांचिंग के दौरान कंपनी के सूत्रों ने जानकारी दी की नए साउंड कार्ड में 3डी क्*वॉड कोर के ऑडियो और वीडियो प्रोसेसर दिया गया है इसे दमदार पावर देता है। 

क्रिएटिव के नए साउंड कार्ड में टीएचएक्*स ट्रू स्*टूडियोस प्रो और क्रिसटल वॉयस ऑडियो टेक्*नालॉजी का प्रयोग किया है जो ऑडियो, मूवी गेम के ऑडियो के लिए अब तक की सबसे उन्*नत टेक्*नालॉजी हैं। क्रिएटिव टेक्*नालॉजी के प्रबंध निदेशक मि. सिम वांग के अनुसार अब तक किएटिव साउंड ब्*लास्*टर रिकॉन 3डी साउंड कार्ड के 400 मिलियन से अधिक कार्ड की ब्रिकी हो चुकी है। उन्*होंने कहा कि इस हाई पावर ऑडियो डिवाइस से आप अपने पीसी, मैक और पीसी कंसोल का पूरा लुक बदल सकते हैं।

ब्*लास्*टर रेकॉन 3डी साउंड कार्ड में अब तक का सबसे नया क्रिएटिव साउंड कोर 3डी टेक्*नालॉजी दी गई है। इसकी एक ओर खासियत इसे खास बनाती है कम वोल्*टेज पर ब्*लास्*टर रेकॉन 3डी की साउंड क्*वालिटी में कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता है, देखा गया है ज्*यादातर हाई पावर ऑडियो डिवाइस में कम पावर की वजह से साउंड क्*वालिटी अच्*छी नहीं होती है साथ में ब्*लास्*टर रेकॉन 3डी में दी गई सिंगल चिप में एचडी ऑडियो कोड से लैस डीएसपी एरे प्रोसेसर दिया गया है जो 100 डीबी साउंड प्रोवाइड करता है।

एडवांस वॉयस कम्*यूनिकेशन की वजह से ब्*लास्*टर रेकॉन 3डी में हाई क्*वालिटी माइक्रोफोन साउंड मिलता है जिसकी वजह से इको कैंसलैशन, क्रिस्*ट्रल वॉयस फोकस और क्रिस्*ट्रल वॉयस एक्*टिव नॉयस रिडक्*शन जैसे फीचरों की जरूरत अलग से नहीं पड़ती है। कार्ड में 6 चैनल पीसीआई एक्*प्रेस साउंड कार्ड सपोर्ट के साथ इंट्रीगेटेड हेडफोन ऑप्*शन दिया गया है।








































Topics: कंप्*यूटर, म्*यूजिक, क्रिएटिव, अर्थ जगत, तकनीकी, computer, music, creative, technology

----------


## dkj

*आईबॉल कम बजट में लांच करेगा एंड्राएड बेस फोन* 

कंप्*यूटर उत्*पाद बनाने वाली कंपनी आईबॉल के बाजार में 1250 से लेकर 6000 रुपए तक के हैंडसेट मौजूद है। कंपनी अब तक इस 75 करोड़ रुपए से अधिक रूपए इस क्षेत्र में निवेश कर चुकी है। एंड्राएड के बढ़ते हुए चलन को देखते हुए कंपनी एंड्राएड से लैस फोन की नई सीरीज निकालने पर विचार कर रही है।











आईबॉल ने हर वर्ग के लोगों को ध्*यान में रखकर मोबाइल सेट बाजार में लांच किए है। सुत्रों के अनुसार माइक्रोमैक्*स ए 70 से टक्*कर लेने के लिए आईबॉल नया फोन लांच करेगी। बाजार में स्*पाइस और माइक्रोमैक्*स के कम दाम में एंड्राएड फोन उपलब्*ध है। आईबॉल को इन कंपनियों से टक्*कर लेने के लिए अपने फोन में नए फीचरों के साथ बजट का भी ध्*यान रखना पड़ेगा। 

आईबॉल के नए फोन में एंड्राएड का 2.2 एंड्राएड वर्जन दिया गया होगा। 2.3 इंच की टच स्*क्रीन के साथ वीडियो के कई फार्मेंट यूजर नए फोन में प्*ले कर सकेगा साथ ही जीपीआरएस और जीपीएस की सुविधा से फास्*ट डेटा स्*पीड भी दी गई होगी। 20 घंटे के टॉक टाइम के साथ आईबॉल एंड्राएड फोन में लम्*बा बैटरी बैकप दिया गया होगा जो 20 घंटे का टॉक टाइम प्रोवाइड कराएगा। बाजार एंड्राएड बेस सभी फोनों में 3जी की सुविधा दी गई है। 

आईबॉल बाजार में तीन मोबाइल फोन को लांच करेगा जिसमें 3जी, वाईफाई, ब्*लूटूथ, जीपीएस जैसे कई अन्*य फीचर दिए गए होगें। अब देखना यह है माइक्रोमैक्*स, स्*पाइस के कम बजट एंड्राएड फोन से आईबॉल के नए फोन लोगों को कितना पसंद आते हैं।

----------


## dkj

बिना बिजली के चार्ज हो जाएगा ये मोबाइल फोन 
[COLOR="#008000"]बिना बिजली के चार्ज हो जाएगा ये मोबाइल फोन [/COLORबिना चार्जर के किसी मोबाइल के बारे में आपने कभी सोंचा है, हैरत में पड़ गए न मगर मोबाइल जगत में जल्*द एक ऐसा अनोखा फोन आने वाला है जो बिना चार्जन के ही चार्ज होगा, बस इस नए फोन को चार्ज करने के लिए आपको उसे अपनी जेब में रखना पड़ेगा। जेब में रखते ही फोन चार्ज होना शुरू हो जाएगा। ईसीयू नाम के इस शानदार फोन में और भी कई फीचर दिए गए होंगे।

इस नयाब फोन के डिजायनर पेट्रिक हायलैंड ने बताया कि ईसीयू को पहली बार इसे फुल चार्ज करने में सात घंटे का समय लेगेगा इसके बाद फोन के आसपास 104 डिग्री फेरेनहाइट तापमान होने पर वह खुद चार्ज होने लगेगा। तकनीकी नजरिए से देखे तो इलेक्*ट्रानिक उपकरणों में ओवरहीटिंग के लिए प्रयोग की जाने वाली तांबा प्*लेट का प्रयोग नोकिया के ईसीयू में किया गया है।

फोन के पीछे वाले हिस्*से में तांबे की परत चढ़ी हुई है, फोन के अन्*दर दिया गया थर्मोजेनरेटर गर्मी पाते ही हीट एनर्जी को एलेक्*ट्रानिक एनर्जी में बदल देगा और आपका फोन चार्ज होने लगेगा। हालाकि सूत्रों से मिली जानकारी के अनुसार नोकिया ने अभी इस फोन के निर्माण पर कोई विचार नहीं बनाया है। पर्यावरण के अनुकूल होने के साथ ईसीयू से बिजली की बचत भी होगी।

अमेरिका के पयार्वरण लिए यह फोन किसी वरदान से कम न होगा जहां हर साल 51,000 टच का मोबाइल कचरा निकलता है। मतलब इतने ढेरे सारे फोन को चार्ज करने के लिए बिजली बनाने के लिए निकलने वाली ग्रीन हाउस गैसों को कम किया जा सकता है। ऐसे इलाके जहां बिजली की काफी कमी है वहां पर नोकिया ईसीयू में दी गई टेक्*नालॉजी काफी कारगर काम कर सकती है। फिलहाल नोकिया ईसीयू के डिजायनर हायलैंड अपने इस फोन को प्रमोट करने के लिए कोई सहयोगी की तलाश

----------


## dkj

pppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## Teach Guru

> pppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


ये क्या है मित्र.................

----------


## dkj

> ये क्या है मित्र.................



करीना..........................

----------


## Teach Guru

> करीना..........................


मैं जानता हूँ ये करीना है, लेकिन आपने ये क्या लिखा है...........ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  ppppppp

वैसे करीना भी कोई गेजेट है क्या...........

----------


## dkj

> मैं जानता हूँ ये करीना है, लेकिन आपने ये क्या लिखा है...........ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  ppppppp
> 
> वैसे करीना भी कोई गेजेट है क्या...........


  code                  ...............................

----------


## dkj

वैसे करीना भी कोई गेजेट है क्या...........

----------


## T.H.S.

*वाह ...आपने बहुत अच्छी जानकारी एकत्रित की है ...थैंक्स .. रेपो ++.:salut:*

----------


## dkj

> *वाह ...आपने बहुत अच्छी जानकारी एकत्रित की है ...थैंक्स .. रेपो ++.:salut:*



:group-dance::group-dance::group-dance:

----------


## dkj

*टेबलेट बाजार में अमेजन किंडल फायर की 'आग'* 


ऑनलाइन सेवाएं देने वाली लोकप्रिय कंपनी अमेजन डॉट कॉम ने मात्र १९९ डॉलर में किंडर फायर नाम से टेबलेट लांच कर बाजार में प्रतिस्पर्धा को नई हवा दे दी है। जानकार इसे टेबलेट बाजार में कीमतों की प्रतिस्पर्धा का एक और दौर शुरू होना मान रहे हैं।



हालांकि सर्विस के लिहाज से भी किंडर फायर को काफी बेहतर माना जा रहा है, ऐसे में यह भी कहा जा रहा है कि अमेजन को इसकी बिक्री पर करीब 10 डॉलर का घाटा उठाना पड़ेगा।



एप्पल के आईपैड और आईपैड 2 की बादशाहत वाले टेबलेट बाजार में दर्जनों कंपनियां अपने टेबलेट के साथ उतर चुकी है, लेकिन इस नई एंट्री को काफी धमाकेदार बताया जा रहा है।

----------


## dkj

जानकारों का यह भी कहना है कि किंडर फायर के आने से आईपैड की सेहत पर उतना असर नहीं पड़ेगा,जितना दूसरी अन्य कंपनियों पर। अन्य कंपनियों को प्रतिस्पर्धा में टिके रहने के लिए अपने टेबलेट की कीमत घटानी पड़ सकती है।

टेबलेट पीसी बाजार लगातार प्रतिस्पर्धी होता जा रहा है। बेहतर सर्विस के साथ ही कीमत को लेकर भी टेक कंपनियों के बीच लगातार गलाकाट प्रतिस्पर्धा हो रही है। एप्पल के आईपैड और आईपैड-2 के दबदबे वाले टेबलेट बाजार में अब एक के बाद एक कई प्रमुख कंपनियों ने दस्तक दी है और वह भी एप्पल को मजबूूत चुनौती के रूप में। इसमें सबसे ताजा एंट्री है अमेजन किंडल फायर की। कुछ लोग इसे केवल कीमत के आधार पर भी प्रतिस्पर्धी बता रहे हैं, लेकिन टेबलेट बाजार के दिग्गज इसे कीमत और सर्विस दोनों ही आधार पर अत्यधिक प्रतिस्पर्धी गैजेट मानकर चल रहे हैं।

----------


## dkj

अमेजन डॉट कॉम इंक ने हाल ही में 7 इंच वाले टेबलेट किंडल फायर की घोषणा की है जो गैजेट्स के बाजार में आग लगा सकता है। ऑनलाइन क्षेत्र की दिग्गज कंपनी अमेजन ने इसकी कीमत मात्र 199 डॉलर रखी है, ऐसे में माना जा रहा है कि कंपनी को इसकी बिक्री पर शुरुआत में ज्यादा मुनाफा तो नहीं होगा, लेकिन लगता है अमेजन की नजर बाजार की हिस्सेदारी छीनने पर ज्यादा है।

----------


## dkj

सिलिकॉन वेली स्थित टेक्नॉलोजी इंडस्ट्री के विश्लेषक बेन बजरेन के मुताबिक उम्मीद के मुताबिक ही मीडिया ने किंडल फायर के केवल कीमत के हिसाब से ही काफी ज्यादा प्रतिस्पर्धी बताया है जो दूसरी कंपनियों के टेबलेटों पर काफी ज्यादा असर डालेगा। हालांकि यह पूरी तरह उचित नहीं है, कीमत बाजार में उपस्थिति पर असर डालती है, लेकिन इसमें सर्विस वाले पहलू को नजरअंदाज नहीं किया जा सकता।

----------


## dkj

]यदि अमेजन इस टेबलेट में बुक्स, मूवीज, म्यूजिक और  ई-कॉमर्स जैसी सेवाओं को इसमें शामिल किए बिना ही किंडले फायर को 199 डॉलर कीमत में बाजार में उतारता तो यह असफल हो सकता था। यह भी दूसरे टेबलेट्स जैसा ही होकर रह जाता। अमेजन ने बाजार में अपनी हिस्सेदारी छीनने के लिए इसमें नई और अलग सेवाओं को शामिल करके उतारा है।

----------


## dkj

अमेजन ने इसमें उन विशेषताओं को शामिल करने की कोशिश की है जिनको दूसरे टेबलेट निर्माता शामिल नहीं कर पाए। उदाहरण के लिए एंड्रॉयड ने गूगल की उन सेवाओं को टेबलेट के रूप में पेश किया जो संभवत बड़ी संख्या में लोगों की जरूरत ही नहीं थी। अमेजन ने ऐसा डिजिटल कंटेंट पेश किया है जिसको उपभोक्ता एक समाधान के रूप में इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं। कुछ लोग कह रहे हैं कि किंडल फायर एप्पल के आईपैड को काफी ज्यादा नुकसान पहुंचाएगा। लेकिन ऐसा नहीं है।

----------


## dkj

कोई भी बाजार का विश्लेषक आपको बता सकता है कि किंडले फायर आईपैड का प्रतिद्वंद्वी नहीं है। अमेजन ने बहुत ही चतुराई से एप्पल की खूबियों से प्रतिस्पर्धा करने के बजाय अपनी मजबूतियों पर ध्यान दिया है। कई अन्य टेक कंपनियां आईपैड की होड़ में लगी हैं और एंड्रॉयड टेबलेट जैसे कई गैजेट्स तो आईपैड के मुकाबले में विफल भी शाबित हो चुके हैं।



अमेजन ने इस बात पर जोर नहीं किया कि कोई इस पर अपना मेल कैसे चेक करेगा या स्कूल पेपर कैसे लिखेगा। एक छोटा बिजनेसमैन, डॉक्टर या वकील इसे कैसे इस्तेमाल कर सकता है। इसके बजाय अमेजन ने इस बात पर जोर दिया है कि अमेजन की सर्विस के जरिए कोई मीडिया का इस्तेमाल कैसे कर सकता है। ऐसी रणनीति में फिलहाल एप्पल ही कामयाब रहा है।

----------


## dkj

बिक्री पर अमेजन को रहेगा घाटा
हालांकि अमेजन ने किंडले फायर की 199 डॉलर कीमत रखी है इसके हिसाब से जानकार यह भी कह रहे हैं कि उसे हर टेबलेट की बिक्री पर १०.६३ डॉलर का नुकसान होगा। आईसप्ली रिसर्च के मुताबिक किंडल फायर का बिल ऑफ मैटेरियल्स १९१.६५ डॉलर है। इसमें मैन्यूफैक्चरिंग की लागत को भी शामिल कर लिया जाए तो यह 209.63 डॉलर बैठती है। ऐसे में १९९ डॉलर में किंडल फायर को बेचकर अमेजन घाटे से नहीं बच सकती।



हालांकि अमेजन की एक अन्य रणनीति है जिसके जरिए वह किंडल फायर पर थोड़ी कमाई कर सकती है। उसे उम्मीद है कि किंडल फायर अमेजन के अन्य प्रॉडक्ट्स की बिक्री बढ़ाने में मदद दे सकता है।  बेन बजरेन का मानना है कि किंडल फायर टेबलेट बाजार में अच्छा काम करेगा, लेकिन आईपैड की बिक्री पर इसका असर बहुत कम पडऩे वाला है।

----------


## dkj

इसके विपरीत यह बाजार में मौजूदा अन्य एंड्रॉयड आधारित टेबलेट्स पर असर डालेगा। प्रतिस्पर्धा में बने रहने के लिए अन्य कंपनियों को अपने टेबलेट की कीमत घटाने पर मजबूर होना पड़ सकता है। अन्य कंपनियां अपने टेबलेट में हार्डवेयर के जरिए कमाने की सोच रही हैं, जबकि अमेजन का ध्यान इसके सर्विस वाले पहलू पर है।



अमेजन कम कीमत पर किंडले फायर को बेचकर भी कमा सकती है क्योंकि वे उपभोक्ताओं को इस पर अमेजन के अन्य कंटेंट को बेचकर भी राजस्व कमा सकते हैं। यह कहना भी आसान नहीं है कि क्या अमेजन हार्डवेयर के बिजनेस में अपने को देखना चाहती है या नहीं। अमेजन ने टेबलेट के डिजाइन के बजाय इसकी सर्विस पर ज्यादा ध्यान दिया है। बाजार में कई कंपनियां हैं जो डिजाइन को फोकस में रखकर ही टेबलेट लांच कर रही हैं।

----------


## dkj

किंडल फायर में डिस्प्ले आईपीएस टेक्नोलॉजी के साथ 7 मल्टी टच है। इसमें १०२४ गुणा ६०० पिक्सल रेजुल्यूशन है और वजन मात्र ४१३ ग्राम। इसमें स्टोरेज क्षमता 8 जीबी की है (यह 80 एप्लीकेशंस, 10 मूवीज और 800 गानों और 6,000 किताबों के लिए पर्याप्त है।) वहीं बैटरी लाइफ भी अच्छी है। लगातार आठ घंटे रीडिंग या 7.5 घंटे वीडियो देख सकते हैं। बैटरी की लाइफ वायरलेस यूज, वेबब्राउजिंग और डाउनलोडिंग पर निर्भर है।

----------


## dkj

रखिए लैपटॉप को कूल
लैपटॉप पर ज्यादा देर तक काम करने वाले लोगों के लिए जेबरोनिक्स अच्छी खबर लेकर आया है। जेबरोनिक्स ने बाजार में जेब एनसी-4000 कूलिंग पैड उतारने की घोषणा की है। इस पैड को लैपटॉप के साथही नोटबुक में भी लगाया गया है। कंपनी का कहना है कि इस कूलिंग पैड को लगाने के बाद आप अपने लैपटॉप का कहीं भी इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं जैसे दफ्तर और बेडरूम आदि। बाजार में उपलब्ध ज्यादातर कूलिंग पैड डेस्क पर ही काम करती हैं लेकिन इसके साथ यह समस्या नहीं है।

----------


## dkj

लॉजीटेक लाया की-बोर्ड
कम्प्यूटर एक्सेसिरीज के लिए मशहूर कंपनी लॉजीटेक ने एंड्राइड टेबलेट के लिए नया की-बोर्ड बाजार उतारा है। यह की-बोर्ड ब्लूटूथसे काम करता है और इसका एक केस भी है जिसमें यह सुरक्षित रहता है।गलेक्सी टेब 10.1 नाम के इस की-बोर्ड को बनाने में एल्यूमीनिय धातु का भी प्रयोग भी किया गया है जो इसे सुरक्षित बनाता है।कंपनी का कहना है कि इसे यात्रा में भी ले जाया जा सकता है और यह की बोर्ड इस तरह से बनाया गया है कि यात्रा में इसका कम से कम नुकसान होगा। इसे कम्प्यूटर, लैपटॉप और टेबलेट आदि में इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है।

----------


## dkj

[[COLOR="#008000"]B]किंगस्टोन की सुरक्षित ड्राइव[/B][/COLOR]
 मेमोरी प्रॉडक्ट निर्माण के क्षेत्र में जानी-पहचानी कंपनी किंगस्टोन ने नई ड्राइव बाजार में उतारी है। डीटी-6000 यूएसबी फ्लैश ड्राइव में दस्तावेजों को सुरक्षित करने के लिए विशेष तकनीक का प्रयोग किया गया है। डेल का कहना है कि वित्तीय संस्थानों और सरकारी विभागों में अपने दस्तावेजों को सुरक्षित रखना होता है यह ड्राइव इसी जरूरत को ध्यान में रखकर बनाई गई है। इसमें डाटा को सुरक्षित रखने के लिए स्पाइरस तकनीक का प्रयोग किया गया है। इसे अमेरिका में बनाया गया है और इसमें सिक्योर चैनल कम्यूनिकेशन की सुविधा भी दी गई है।

----------


## dkj

*एनर्जी सिस्टम के दो नए एमपी4*कुछलोगों के जीवन में संगीत का बड़ा महत्व होता है ऐसे ही लोगों के लिए एनर्जी सिस्टम अपने एमपी-4 सीरीज में दो नए मॉडल्स लांच किए हैं। एनर्जी 2204 डीजे वायलेट ड्रीम और एनर्जी 2204 डीजे रूबी रेड नाम के यह एमपी-4 उपभोक्ताओं का संगीत का अच्छा आनंद देंगे। इन दोनों में ही फ्लेक्सीबल ईयरफोन लगाए गएहैं। इसका वजन बहुत ही हल्का है और इसमें कई तरह की फॉर्मेट चलाएजा सकते हैं जिसमें एमपी-3, डब्लूएमए, डब्लूएवी फाइल चलाई जा सकती हैं। इसमें एक टीएफटी स्क्रीन भी लगाई गई है जिसमें टेक्स्ट पढ़े जा सकते हैं।

----------


## dkj

ऐसुस का नया एक्टरनल राइटर
ऐसुस ने बाजार में तेज गति का ब्लू रे राइटर लांच किया है। बीडब्ल्यू-12डी1एस-यू नाम के इस एक्सटरनल राइटर की स्पीड को 12 एक्स तक बढ़ाया जा सकता है। इसमें ओटीएस तकनीक का प्रयोग किया गया है जिसके कारण इसकी राइटिंग काफी गुणवत्तापूर्ण होती है। इसमें हाई डेफिनेशन 3डी प्लेबैक की भी व्यवस्था है। इससे होरीजेंटल या वर्टीकल दोनों तरह की राइटिंग की जा सकती है। इंटरफेस के लिएइसमें 3.0 यूएसबी का प्रयोग किया गया है। 50 जीबी की डिस्क को लिखने में यह राइटर बाजार में मौजूद अन्य राइटर के मुकाबले 15 मिनट कम समय लेता है।

----------


## dkj

*हवाई यात्रियों को मिलेगा एक और अनोखा तोहफा!
*

*हवाई जहाज से यात्रा करने वाले यात्रियों को दिवाली से पहले एक और तोहफा मिलने जा रहा है। हवाई जहाज से यात्रा करने वाले यात्रियों को अब बोर्डिंग पास के झंझट से दो चार नहीं होना पड़ेगा। क्योंकि उनका बोर्डिंग पास अब सीधे उनके मोबाइल पर ही उपलब्ध होगा।





इस सुविधा के बाद यात्रियों के टिकट बुक करा कर सीधे हवाई जहाज में चढ़ना होगा। टिकट बुक कराने के बाद यात्रियों को एक सुरक्षित लिंक ईमेल किया जाएगा इस लिंक पर जाने के बाद इसे मोबाइल पर डाउनलोड किया जा सकेगा। हांलाकि कुछ इंटरनेशनल एयरलाइंस जैसे अमेरिकन एयरलाइंस, कॉन्टिनेंटल एयरलाइंस,डेल्टा एयरलाइंस पहले से ही मोबाइल बोर्डिंग पास सिस्टम मुहैया करवा रही हैं।*

----------


## dkj

*शुरू हो गई गूगल की सबसे ‘अनोखी’ सर्विस!*

----------


## dkj

दुनिया की सबसे बड़ी सर्च इंजन कंपनी गूगल ने अपने ग्राहकों के लिए एक बेहद अनोखी सर्विस की शुरूआत कर दी है। इस सर्विस का नाम है ‘गूगल वालेट’ और इसके जरिए लोगों को मोबाइल फोन से ही पमेंट करने की सुविधा दी जाएगी। आपको बता दें कि गूगल वालेट एक एप्लीकेशन है जो लोगों को फोन के जरिए भुगतान करने की सुविधा देगा।



गूगल कंपनी की तरफ से इस साल मई महीने के दौरान ही गूगल वालेट सर्विस लांच करने की बात कही गई थी। लेकिन इस अब जाकर इस्तेमाल के लिए पेश किया गया है।



कंपनी की तरफ से बताया गया है कि यह एप्लीकेशन शुरुआती दौर में केवल नेक्सस एस 4जी फ़ोन पर स्प्रिंट के साथ उपलब्ध होगा। यह भी कहा गया है कि लोग गूगल की इस सेवा की मदद से अपने सिटी मास्टरकार्ड क्रेडिट कार्ड और गूगल प्रीपेड कार्ड से भुगतान कर सकेंगे।

----------


## dkj

[COLOR="#006400"][/COLOगूगल और फेसबुक के आगे पस्त याहू

----------


## dkj

इंटरनेट की दुनिया में एक समय याहू का राज होता था और वह सबसे ज्यादा इस्तेमाल की जानी वाली वेबसाइट थी। लेकिन याहू अपनी इस बादशाहत को ज्यादा दिन कायम नहीं रख पाई। इंटरनेट के बाकी दिग्गज सोशल नेटवक्र्स और मोबाइल डिवाइस की ओर मुड़ गए, लेकिन याहू ऐसा करने में नाकाम रही। गत मंगलवार को याहू के बोर्ड ने कंपनी की सीईओ कैरोल ए बट्र्ज को बर्खास्त कर दिया। कहीं न कहीं इसके पीछे भी यह पीड़ा रही होगी।

----------


## dkj

न्यूयॉर्क टाइम्स में प्रकाशित एक रिपोर्ट में कहा गया है कि कैरोल केवल याहू के ऑनलाइन मीडिया को आगे बढ़ाने और मूल रिपोर्टिंग पर ही जोर दे रही थीं। लेकिन नए सोशल नेटवर्किंग टूल्स, वीडियो सर्विस औ मोबाइल एप्लीकेशंस को विकसित करने में उदासीनता दिखाई जिनके इस्तेमाल को आजकल लोग प्राथमिकता दे रहे हैं। याहू के दुर्भाग्य की कहानी में केवल प्रबंधन संकट ही कारण नहीं है। नई डिजिटल दुनिया में याहू यूजर्स को जोडऩे में आधुनिक तरीके से कामयाब नहीं रही है। याहू की समस्याएं भी इंटरनेट जगत की अन्य दिग्गज कंपनी एओएल से काफी मिलती-जुलती हैं। ये दोनों पहले झटके में इस बात में तो कामयाब रहे कि कैसे लोगों को पेपर के बजाय ऑनलाइन पढऩे के लिए प्रेरित किया जाए, लेकिन वे इंटरनेट उपभोक्ताओं का पीछा सोशल नेटवक्र्स और मोबाइल फोन स्क्रीन पर नहीं कर सके। इन दोनों माध्यमों में वे उपभोक्ताओं तक पहुंचने में पिछड़ गए।

----------


## dkj

दोनों कंपनियों ने मीडिया कंपनी बनने का प्रयास किया, लेकिन नई पीढ़ी की कंपनियां जैसे गूगल और फेसबुक केवल सूचना और मनारंजन के लिए मांग से ही काफी संतुष्ट हैं। ये कंपनियां सामग्री बनाने से नहीं बल्कि मोबाइल और सोशल नेटवर्किंग सर्विसेज से आगे निकल रही हैं, जिसकी यूजर्स में सबसे ज्यादा मांग है। जाहिर है विज्ञापनदाता भी इससे उनके बढ़ रहे हैं। फोरेस्टर रिसर्च में डिजिटल मार्केटिंग के विश्लेषक शार वेनबोस्किर्क कहती हैं कि याहू केवल उन टुकड़ों पर टिकी है जो इस दिग्गज ने कई सालों पहले बनाए थे। यह सोचती है कि लोग इसकी वेबसाइट पर आएंगे, लेकिन अब यूजर्स जिस तरह का अनुभव कर रहे हैं वह काफी अलग है। याहू और एओएल दोनों ही बाकी बाजार के बदलावों को नहीं अपना रहे हैं। याहू की वेबसाइटों जैसे उसके होम पेज, ई-मेल सेवाओं और वित्त और मनोरंजन से संबंधित सेवाओं के अब भी बड़ी संख्या में यूजर्स हैं। कॉम्सकॉर की रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक करीब 18 करोड़ यूजर्स हर महीने इन सेवाओं का इस्तेमाल करते हैं। इस मामले में वह गूगल के बाद दूसरे स्थान पर है, लेकिन फेसबुक से आगे है। लेकिन जहां याहू पर यूजर्स कम समय बिता रहे हैं वहीं, गूगल और फेसबुक की लोकप्रियता बढ़ रही है। लोग जितना समय फेसबुक को दे रहे हैं उससे आधा ही याहू को दे रहे हैं।

----------


## dkj

विज्ञापनदाता भी यूजर्स के स्मार्टफोन, वीडियो साइट और सोशल नेटवक्र्स के पीछे, खासतौर पर ये सेवाएं देने वाली कंपनियों के पास पहुंच रहे हैं। विज्ञापन विपणन के एक महत्वपूर्ण घटक डिस्प्ले विज्ञापन में हमेशा आगे रही है, जिसमें तस्वीर और वीडियो दिखाई जाती है। 
लेकिन इसमें भी गूगल और फेसबुक याहू के करीब पहुंच गए हैं क्योंकि वे विज्ञापनदाताओं को उपभोक्ताओं की ज्यादा निजी सूचनाएं दे सकते हैं। घट रही है  विज्ञापन में हिस्सेदारीडिजिटल मार्केटिंग रिसर्च फर्म ई-मार्केटर के मुताबिक डिस्प्ले विज्ञापन में याहू की हिस्सेदारी लगातार घट रही है। पिछले वर्ष डिस्प्ले विज्ञापन में याहू की हिस्सेदारी 14.4 फीसदी थी, जबकि फेसबुक की 12.2 फीसदी और गूूगल की 8.6 फीसदी थी। ई-मार्केटर का अुनमान है कि इस साल फेसबुक याहू से आगे 17.7 फीसदी हिस्सेदारी पर कब्जा कर लेगी, जबकि याहू की हिस्सेदारी 13.6 फीसदी रहेगी। अगले साल डिस्प्ले विज्ञापन में फेसबुक की हिस्सेदारी 19.4', याहू की 12.5%और गूगल की 12.3%रह सकती है।

----------


## dkj

मुफ्त में भेजिए इस मोबाइल फोन से SMS

----------


## dkj

यूं तो आपने बाजार में एक से बढकर एक बेहतरीन खूबियों वाले मोबाइल फोन देखे होंगे, लेकिन आम आपको जिस मोबाइल हैंडसेट के बारे में बताने जा रहे हैं उसकी खूबी सुनकर आपका मन भी इसे खरीदने के लिए जरूर ललचा जाएगा। दरअसल इस मोबाइल फोन से मुफ्त में एसएमएस भेजा जा सकता है। मोबाइल कंपनी विनकॉम की ओर से पेश किए गए इस हैंडसेट का नाम है- वाई-100 । 




वाई-100, फुल टच मैटलिक हैंडसेट है। इस फोन की सबसे बड़ी खासियत यह है कि इससे मुफ्त में एसएमएस भेजा जा सकता है। वाई100 ग्राहकों को भारत, यूएई, कुवैत, सउदी अरब, सिंगापुर, मलेशिया, फिलीपींस में मुफ्त इंस्टैंसट एसएमएस भेजने की सुविधा देता है। यह इसमें इनबिल्टा ‘सॉफ्ट की’ के जरिए संभव हो पाता है, जो 160 बाई 2 – फ्री मोबाइल अप्ली केशंस प्रोवाइडर की ओर से मुहैया कराया गया है।




इस हैंडसेट की दूसरी खूबियों की बात की जाए तो इसमें डबल सिम, 32 जीबी तक की एक्सैपैंडेबल मेमोरी, 3.2 मेगापिक्स्ल कैमरा, एमपी3 प्लेसयर, वीडियो रिकॉर्डर, ब्लू टूथ, सोशल नेटवर्किंग सपोर्ट, गेम्स , फाइल प्रोटेक्शोन, आंसरिंग मशीन जैसे फीचर्स भी मौजूद हैं। इस हैंडसेट की कीमत 4495 रुपये रखी गई है।

----------


## dkj

*एप्पल की टक्कर मे नए टेक गैजेट्स*

----------


## dkj

ऐसा नहीं है कि टेक गैजेट्स के इस दौर में केवल एप्पल ही पतले और हल्के गैजेट्स में बाजी मार रहा है। एप्पल के साथ प्रतिस्पर्धा में अब कई अन्य टेक कंपनियों के उत्पादन भी पूरी तरह मजबूती से खड़े दिखाई देते हैं। इसकी झलक हाल ही में जर्मनी में आयोजित किए गए आईएफए ट्रेड शॉ के दौरान दिखाई दी जिसमें टेक कंपनियों ने अपने नए डिजाइनों को पेश किया।

----------


## dkj

लैपटॉप और टेबलेट्स के ये नए नमूने भारत सहित दुनियाभर के बाजारों में जल्द ही दिखाई देंगे। पर्सनल कंप्यूटर के क्षेत्र की ये दिग्गज कंपनियां अपने उत्पादों से एप्पल के आईपैड को टक्कर देती नजर आती हैं। आईएफए 2011 में पेश किए गए गैजेट्स में से कुछ चुनिंदा गैजेट्स की रोचक खूबियां आपके लिए। 

]

----------


## dkj

*सैमसंग गैलेक्सी टैब 7.7*सैमसंग का 7 इंच गैलेक्सी टैब पहले ही बाजार में है। गैलेक्सी टैब 7.7 उससे ज्यादा पतला, हल्का और तेज होगा। इसमें 1.4 गीगाहट्र्ज का डुअल-कोर प्रोसेसर और एक अल्युमीनियम फ्रेम दिया गया है जो कंपनी के गैलेक्सी टैब 10.1 और कई अन्य लोकप्रिय टेबलेट्स से इसको अलग बनाता है।





पिछले साल के मॉडल के विपरीत गैलेक्सी टैब 7.7 एंड्रॉयड हनीकॉम्ब 3.2 ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम पर चलता है, जिसको डिजाइन करते समय टेबलेट्स को दिमाग में रखा गया था। फिलहाल सैमसंग का कहना है कि वह गैलेक्सी टैब 7.7 को अमेरिका में लांच नहीं कर रही है, लेकिन हो सकता है कि कंपनी किसी योजना पर काम कर रही हो।






*सैमसंग गैलेक्सी नोट*
डेल का स्ट्रीक 5 ज्यादा लोकप्रिय नहीं हो पाया था, ऐसे में गैलेक्सी नोट के बारे में भी ऐसी आशंका हो सकती है। लेकिन यदि सैमसंग 5.3 इंच वाले इस टेबलेट-फोन हाइब्रिड की ठीक से मार्केटिंग करती है तो यह चल सकता है। पहला तो यह गैलेक्सी एस 2 स्मार्टफोन का बड़ा वर्जन है और दूसरी बात यह कि इसमें ऐसी खूबियां दी गई हैं जिसके चलते इसको नोटबुक की तरह इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है।





ऐसा इसके नाम से भी स्पष्ट होता है। गैलेक्सी नोट में 1.4 गीगाहट्र्ज का डुअल कोर प्रोसेसर दिया गया है। एक आठ मेगापिक्सल का रिअर कैमरा दिया गया है, जबकि 2 मेगाफिक्सल का फं्रट कैमरा भी दिया गया है। 16 जीबी की स्टोरेज क्षमता दी गई है। हालांकि इसको लांच करने की कंपनी फिलहाल तारीख तय नहीं की है।

----------


## dkj

*तोशीबा एटी200*अपने आगामी टेबलेट में तोशीबा वे सभी खूबियां शामिल कर रही है जिन्होंने इसके पहले टेबलेट को लोकप्रिय बनाया था। फुल साइज यूएसबी, एसडी और एचडीएमआई पोट्र्स को शामिल किया गया है। इसके डिजाइन को और ज्यादा खूबसूरत बनाया गया है, इसलिए इसमें माइक्रोएसडी, माइक्रोयूएसबी और माइक्रोएचडीएमआई को डाला गया है।





इसका वजन मात्र 1.23 पाउंड है और 0.3 इंच पतला है। तोशीबा का यह एटी200 एप्पल के आईपैड 2 से भी पतला और हल्का है। इसमें 1.2 गीगाहट्र्ज डुअल-कोर प्रोसेसर और 8 घंटे तक का वीडियो प्लेबैक डाला गया है।  तोशीबा का यह शानदार प्रोडक्ट यूरोपीय बाजार में तो इसी साल के आखिर तक उतर सकता है, लेकिन भारत आने में समय लग सकता है।

----------


## dkj

लेनोवा आइडियापैड ए1
युक्ति संगत तरीके से देखें तो लेनोवा के आइडियापैड ए1 टेबलेट में कुछ भी असाधारण नहीं है। एक सिंगल कोर प्रोसेसर दिया गया है जो 1 गीगाहट्र्ज का है। एंड्रॉयड 2.3 सॉफ्टवेयर भी पुराना हो चुका है और 7 इंच का डिस्प्ले भी कथित रूप से कोई आश्चर्यजनक नहीं है। लेकिन केवल 199 डॉलर में 8जीबी का मॉडल एक ऐसी खूबी हो सकती है जो इसे आपकी जेब के मुताबिक बनाती है। यह यूरोपीय बाजार में इसी महीने के आखिर तक रिलीज होने वाला है।

----------


## dkj

[COLOR="#008000"]
*सोनी टैबलेट एस*
सोनी का 9.4 इंच वाला टेबलेट 'एस' कोई नहीं घोषणा नहीं है। लेकिन एंड्रॉयड हनीकॉम्ब ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम पर अपने पहले टेबलेट के बारे में कंपनी ने 1 सितंबर को लांचिंग से पहले किसी को भी कुछ ज्यादा नहीं बताया था। अब भी तक लोगों को इसकी कुछ ही खूबियों के बारे में पता था जैसे इसके डिजाइन, एनविडिया टेगरा 2 प्रोसेसर, क्लासिक पीएसवन और पीएसपी गेम्स और आपके टेलीविजन को नियंत्रित करने वाला बिल्ट इन आईआर रिमोट। इसकी कीमत 500 डॉलर रखी गई है।

[/COLOR]

----------


## dkj

*एसर अस्पायर एस3 अल्ट्राबुक*'अल्ट्राबुक' लैपटॉप के लिए इंटेल का मार्केटिंग शब्दजाल है जो अल्ट्रा-थिन, मैकबुक एयर-लाइक डिजाइनों वाले लैपटॉप के लिए प्रयोग किया जाता है। इसमें एसर भी अपनी भूमिका में जुटा है। एसर अस्पायर एस3 13.3 इंच के डिस्प्ले के साथ धातु की सुंदरता वाला गैजेट है। यह लैपटॉप करीब आधा इंच मोटा है और इसका वजन 3 पाउंड है।





इसमें 240 जीबी की सॉलिड स्टेट ड्राइव लगाई गई है। अस्पायर एस3 की बैट्री लाइफ 7 घंटे है। स्लीप मोड में यह केवल 1.5 सैकंड में बाहर आ जाता है। अमेरिका में इसकी लांचिंग का समय अभी कंपनी ने तय नहीं किया है, लेकिन यूरोप में यह इसी महीने उपलब्ध होगा। भारत में इसे लांच करने में भी कंपनी अभी समय ले सकती है। यूरोप में इसकी कीमत 799 से 1199 यूरो रखी गई है।

----------


## dkj

लेनोवा यू300 सीरीज अल्ट्राबुक
लेनोवा ने अपने कुछ मॉडल्स को लेकर अल्ट्राबुक को काफी ज्यादा पसंद किया है। इसमें 13.3 इंच वाला यू300 भी प्रमुख है। इसका फ्रेम केवल 0.6 इंच मोटा है और इंटेल कोर आई7 प्रोसेसर लगाया गया है। 4 जीबी की मैमोरी दी गई है और 256 जीबी की सॉलिड स्टेट ड्राइव लगाई गई है। यू300 थोड़ा मोटा 0.72 इंच में रखा गया है और इसमें सॉलिड स्टेट ड्राइव के अलावा हार्ड डिस्क ड्राइव का विकल्प भी दिया गया है।





इस सीरीज में सबसे बड़ा यू400 है जो केवल ग्राफिक्स और डीवीडी ड्राइव के लिए समर्पित है, लेकिन यह भी काफी पतला .88 इंच का है। ये सभी मॉडल नवंबर में बाजार में आने वाले हैं। यू300 की कीमत 849 डॉलर, यू400 की 849 डॉलर और यू300एस की कीमत 1195 डॉलर रखी गई है।

----------


## dkj

किसी भी प्राकृतिक आपदा की स्थिति में अन्य सेवाओं की तरह दूरसंचार सेवाएं भी पूरी तरह टूट जाती हैं। ऐसी स्थिति में यदि आपके स्मार्टफोन का नेटवर्क लगातार काम करता रहे तो कितने ही लोगों की जान बचाई जा सकती है। जर्मनी की टेक्नोलॉजी यूनिवर्सिटी डरमस्टेट के वैज्ञानिकों ने एक ऐसा सॉफ्टवेयर विकसित किया है जो किसी भी आपदा के समय नेटवर्क खत्म होने पर एक वैकल्पिक नेटवर्क का गठन खुद ही कर लेगा। यह संचार नेटवर्क विपरीत परिस्थितियों में काफी ज्यादा अहम साबित हो सकता है।

जब भी कोई त्रासदी आती है तब राहत कार्य में देरी के कारण जितना नुकसान होता है उतनी ही नुकसान सूचना के अभाव से भी होता है। अगर सही समय पर सूचना मिल जाए या पहुंच जाए तो कई जानें बच सकती हैं और दूसरे हादसों को भी टाला जा सकता है। समय और सूचना किसी भी त्रासदी के समय महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाते हैं।





किसी भी त्रासदी के समय अगर समय से प्राथमिक चिकित्सा सुविधा मिल जाए तो कई जानें बचाई जा सकती हैं। अक्सर ये देखा गया है कि किसी भी प्राकृतिक त्रासदी के समय फोन आदि का नेटवर्क काम करना बंद कर देता है। ऐसी स्थिति में लोगों का एक दूसरे से संपर्क नहीं हो पाता है।

----------


## dkj

लेकिन अब इस समस्या का एक विकल्प खोज लिया गया है। अब ऐसी तकनीक विकसित की जा रही है जिसकी सहायता से आपात स्थिति में स्मार्ट के लिए एक वैकल्पिक नेटवर्क की व्यवस्था की जा रही है। इसका मतलब यह है कि अगर किसी त्रासदी के समय स्मार्टफोन का औपचारिक नेटवर्क काम करना बंद कर देता है। वैज्ञानिकों का कहना है कि स्मार्टफोन में कई तरह के सेंसर लगे होते हैं जिनमें जीपीएस सेंसर, मोशन सेंसर और डिजिटल कंपासेस आदि शामिल हैं।

----------


## dkj

ये सेंसर मिलकर एक ऐसा लोकल नेटवर्क  तैयार कर सकते हैं जो औपचारिक नेटवर्क फेल होने की स्थिति में काम कर सकता है। वैज्ञानिकों का कहना है कि किसी भी आपातकालीन स्थिति में ये सेंसर मिलकर हाईब्रिड नेटवर्क तैयार कर सकते हैं। किसी भी ऐसी स्थिति में जब त्रासदी के चलते आपका औपचारिक नेटवर्क काम करना बंद कर देगा तब आटोमैटिक रूप से आपके स्मार्टफोन को विशेष एसओएस सिग्नल मिल जाएंगे जो एक वैकल्पिक नेटवर्क आपको उपलब्ध कराएंगे।





ऐसी स्थिति में आपका स्मार्टफोन इस नेटवर्क की सहायता से दूसरे किसी स्मार्टफोन से जुड़ जाएगा और आप फिर कोई डाटा या दूसरी चीज आसानी के साथ उसे ट्रांसफर कर पाएंगे। वैज्ञानिकों का कहना है कि यह क्षमता प्रत्येक स्मार्टफोन में होती है कि वह आपात स्थिति में एक वैकल्पिक व्यवस्था से डाटा ट्रांसफर कर सके।

----------


## dkj

इस वैकल्पिक नेटवर्क की मदद से आपात स्थिति में काफी मदद मिल सकती है। उदाहरण के लिए बाढ़ में फंसे लोगों के लिए यह एक अच्छा विकल्प साबित हो सकता है। ऐसी स्थिति में फंसे आसानी से राहत कर्मियों को अपना संदेश पहुंचा पाएंगे या राहत कर्मी लोगों के साथ आसानी से संपर्क रख पाएंगे।





इसके अलावा जाम आदि लगने की सूचना का आदान-प्रदान भी आसानी के साथ किया जा सकेगा। इसकी सबसे अच्छी बात यह होगी कि यह नेटवर्क ऊर्जा की काफी बचत करता है। स्मार्टफोन की बैट्री सीमित समय तक ही फोन को ऊर्जा दे पाती है लेकिन यह हाईब्रिड ऊर्जा की काफी बचत करता है जिसके कारण बैट्री अपेक्षाकृत ज्यादा लंबे समय तक काम कर सकती है।

----------


## dkj

2वैसे भी त्रासदी के समय लोगों को बिजली उपलब्ध नहीं हो पाती है कि फोन चार्ज किया जा सके। ऐसी स्थिति में यह तकनीक काफी काम आ सकती है। उदाहरण के लिए आपका औपचारिक नेटवर्क काफी जल्दी बैट्री को डिस्चार्ज कर देता है लेकिन उसके विपरीत अगर नेटवर्क का काम ब्लूटूथ से लिया जाए तो बैट्री अपेक्षाकृत ज्यादा चलता है।



कुछ इसी तरह की तकनीक इस वैकल्पिक हाईब्रिड नेटवर्क में भी इस्तेमाल की जाएगी। जिससे आपका फोन सामान्य नेटवर्क के मुकाबले ज्यादा समय तक चार्ज रह पाएगा और आपात स्थिति में भी आप आसानी के साथ संपर्क कर पाएंगे।

----------


## dkj

स्मार्टफोन के बाजार में यूं तो हर फोन में कुछ ना कुछ खास होता है। लेकिन क्या आपको पता है कि दुनिया का सबसे पतला स्मार्टफोन कौन सा है? अगर नहीं पता तो चलिए हम आपको बता देते हैं। 









*दुनिया के सबसे पतले स्मार्टफोन* का खिताब है एलजी ‘ऑप्टिमस ब्लैक’ के नाम। दुनिया के सबसे स्लिम स्मार्टफोन का खिताब हासिल करने के लिए इस फोन ने एप्पल के आईफोन 4 को पछाड़ दिया है। इसकी मोटाई मात्र 9.2 मिलीमीटर है।


इस फोन में एंड्रॉयड 2.2 फोरयो ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम का इस्तेमाल किया गया है। साथ इसमें 5 मेगापिक्सल कैमरा, टच सेंसिटिव कंट्रोल, 2 जीबी इंटरनल स्टोरेज, 2 मेगापिक्सल फ्रंट कैमरा जैसे फीचर्स भी मौजू दैं। साथ ही इसका वजन भी बेदह कम, केवल 109 ग्राम है।

----------


## dkj

*सोनी के हैंडीकैम में कैद कीजिए* खूबसूरत पल  
जीवन में कुछ पल ऐसे आते हैं जिन्हे हमेशा लिए सहेजकर रखने का मन करता है। इसी बात को ध्यान में रखते हुए सोनी ने नया हैं डीकैम प्रोजेक्टर बाजार में लांच किया है। एचडीआर पीजे-५० नाम के इस हैंडीकैम में २२० जीबी की हार्ड ड्राइव है जो काफी मात्रा में फोटो स्टोर कर सकती है। इसके निर्माण में अत्याधुनिक तकनीकों का प्रयोग किया गया है जिसके चलते खराब मौसम में भी यह अच्छी गुणवत्ता की यादगार तस्वीरें खींच सकता है। साथ ही इसकी स्क्रीन भी इस तरह की है कि इसमें सब तस्वीरों को स्पष्टता के साथ देखा जा सकता है। इसमें ऑडियो का मजा भी लिया जा सकता है।

----------


## dkj

मोबाइल फोन से नहीं होता कैंसर[मोबाइल फोन के ज्यादा इस्तेमाल और ब्रेन कैंसर के बीच संबंध को लेकर कई शोध हो चुके हैं। ज्*यादातर के नतीजे यही रहे हैं कि ज्*यादा मोबाइल फोन इस्*तेमाल करने से इस बीमारी का खतरा बढ़ जाता है। लेकिन एक नए शोध का नतीजा इन सब को झुठला रहा है। इसके मुताबिक मोबाइल हैंडसेट ब्रेन कैंसर नहीं पैदा करते और न ही दोनों का आपस में कोई रिश्ता है।

 लंदन में एक जर्नल में ब्रिटिश, अमेरिकी और स्वीडिश डॉक्टरों की टीम ने एक शोध  किया है जिसके मुताबिक मोबाइल फोन के इस्तेमाल करने और ब्रेन ट्यूमर में कोई संबंध नहीं है। रिसर्च में ऐसा कोई प्रमाण नहीं मिला है जिससे कहा जाए कि मोबाइल फोन की तरंगों से कैंसर को बढ़ावा मिलता है। दो महीने पहले विश्व स्वास्थ्य संगठन के डॉक्टरों ने कहा था कि मोबाइल फोन के इस्तेमाल से ब्रेन ट्यूमर का खतरा है। उसने यह सलाह भी दी थी कि इसके ज्यादा इस्तेमाल के बारे में लोगों को आगाह भी किया जाए।

 पत्रिका में लिखे गए लेख में डॉक्टरों ने साफ कहा कि मोबाइल फोन का इस्तेमाल करने से कैंसर होता है, इस बात के सबूत नहीं मिलते। ब्रिटेन के इंस्टीट्यूट ऑफ कैंसर रिसर्च के डॉक्टर एंथनी स्वर्डलो के मुताबिक दोनों में सीधे संबंध का कोई सबूत नहीं मिलता। दुनिया में इस समय पांच अरब मोबाइल हैंडसेट हैं। अकेले भारत में हर साल दस करोड़ से भी ज्यादा हैंडसेट बिकते हैं और इसके कैंसर से संबंध पर सवाल उठते रहते हैं।

----------


## dkj

इस मोबाइल को खरीदने के लिए टूट पड़े लोग


नई दिल्लीः इस मोबाइल फोन ने बिक्री का नया रिकॉर्ड बना दिया है। इसे खरीदने के लिए सारी दुनिया में लोग टूट पड़े हैं।





इसकी बिक्री की सफलता का अंदाज़ा इससे ही लगाया जा सकता है कि हर डेढ़ सेकेंड में यह एक मोबाइल फोन बिक जाता है। तीन जुलाई को यानी सिर्फ 55 दिनों में इसके 30 लाख सेट बिक गए। यह करिश्मा करने वाला यह मोबाइल फोन है कोरियाई कंपनी सैमसंग का गैलेक्सी एस2 और यह आज भी धूम मचा रहा है। इस फोन ने सैमसंग के सभी फोन के रिकॉर्ड ध्वस्त कर दिए हैं।





सैमसंग इलेक्ट्रॉनिक्स ने अपने प्रेस रिलीज में कहा है कि इस फोन ने यूरोप में तहलका मचा दिया है और इंग्लैंड में यह मई तथा जून महीने में लगातार सर्वश्रेष्ठ फोन अवार्ड का विजेता रहा। स्विट्ज़रलैंड में इस स्मार्टफोन ने बाज़ार का 36 प्रतिशत हथिया लिया है।





गैलेक्सी ऐंड्रॉयड आधारित मोबाइल फोन है और इसमें टचस्क्रीन है। यह फोन 16 जीबी मेमरी वाला है। इसका कैमरा 8 मेगापिक्सल का है तथा इसकी बैटरी बेहद शक्तिशाली है। इसमें असीमित कॉल रिकॉर्ड सुविधा है।

----------


## dkj

कभी सोचा है कि आपका कंप्यूटर वह सब करने लगे जो आप चाहते हैं ?  अगर ऐसा हो तो कितना मज़ा आएगा और जिन्दगी कितनी आसान हो जाएगी। लेकिन अब यह संभव होता दिख रहा है। 

पिछले हफ्ते वाशिंगटन स्थित कंपनी एएमडी ने अपने नई चिप्स की घोषणा की है। ये माइक्रोप्रॉसेसर लैपटॉप के लिए खास तौर से बनाए गए हैं। यह नई चिप सीपीयू और जीपीयू को एक ही चिप में समाहित करती है। कंपनी ने इसे ऐक्सीलरेटेड प्रॉसेस्ड यूनिट (एपीयू) का नाम दिया है। यह कंप्यूटरों को सुपरफास्ट गति से काम करने में सक्षम बनाता है।

इसका मतलब यह हुआ कि आपका लैपटॉप एक सुपर कंप्यूटर में तब्दील हो जाएगा। कंपनी का दावा है कि इससे आपके लैपटॉप की बैटरी की लाइफ बढ़ जाएगी, हाई डेफिनेशन वीडियो देखना संभव होगा और 3डी ग्राफिक्स को सजीव कर देगा। 

एएमडी के इस चिप से आपका लैपटॉप 400 गीगा प्लॉप की गति से चलेगा यानी वह हर सेकेंड 4 खरब फ्लोटिंग प्वाइंट ऑपरेशन कर सकता है। इसका मतलब हुआ कि वह आपके लैपटॉप को 1990 का सुपर कंप्यूटर बना देगा। इस चिप का नाम है लानो और कंपनी अगले साल इससे भी तेज गति का चिप लेकर आ रही है जिसे ट्रिनिटी कहा जाएगा।

----------


## dkj

नोकिया कंपनी बाजार में अपना एक और बेहतरीन मोबाइल हैंडसेट उतारने की तैयारी में जुट गई है। इस हैंडसेट का नाम है ‘नोकिया 700’। वैसे इस हैंडसेट को नोकिया ‘ज़ेटा’ भी कहा जा रहा है। हालांकि आपको बता दें कि कंपनी की तरफ से फिलहाल इस हैंडसेट की सिर्फ तस्वीरें ही जारी की गई हैं। इसके अलावा इस मोबाइल की खूबियों, कीमत और लांचिंग के बारे में कंपनी ने कुछ नहीं कहा है। 




लेकिन सूत्रों के हवाले से यह पता चला है कि कंपनी ‘नोकिया 700’ को स्मार्टफोन की कटेगरी में लांच करने वाली है। इस फोन में 3.2 इंच का कैप्टिव टचस्क्रीन लगा होगा। साथ ही इसमें 5 मेगापिक्सल कैमरा और 1 गीगाहर्ट्ज का प्रोसेसर भी मौजूद होगा। यह भी कहा जा रहा है कि इस फोन में ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम के तौर पर सिंबायन अन्ना के अडवांस वर्जन ‘बेली’ का इस्तेमाल भी देखने को मिल सकता है। खबर है कि कंपनी इस फोन को इस साल सितंबर महीने में लांच कर सकती है।

----------


## dkj

नोकिया के जाने माने स्मार्टफोन एन 8 को मिली सफलता के बाद कंपनी ने हाल ही में मीगो इंटरफेस वाले अपने नए स्मार्टफोन ‘एन 9’ को शोकेस किया है। और अब खबर यह आ रही है कि कंपनी इस सीरिज में एक और स्मार्टफोन एन-5 को बना रही है। हालांकि इस सिलसिले में कंपनी की तरफ से कुछ नहीं बताया गया है, बल्कि ये जानकारी ‘लीक’ हो गई है।




खबर मिली है कि इसमें सिंबायन अन्ना ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम का इस्तेमाल किया जाएगा। यह भी बताया जा रहा है कि इस फोन में 3.2 इंच का फुल टच स्क्रीन होगा। साथ ही इसमें शटर और एलईडी फ्लैश के साथ 5 मेगापिक्सल कैमरा लगा होगा।




माना जा रहा है कि कंपनी इसे कम कीमत वाले टचस्क्रीन हैंडसेट के तौर पर लांच कर सकती है। लेकिन इसकी कीमत और लांचिंग को लेकर कोई खुलासा नहीं किया गया है।

----------


## dkj

मोबाइल हैंडसेट बनाने वाली फिनलैंड की जानी मानी कंपनी नोकिया ने भारतीय बाजार में अपनी गिरती साख को मजबूत करने की पूरी तैयारी कर ली है। अपनी इसी योजना के तहत कंपनी ने यहां एक साथ तीन मोबाइल हैंडसेट्स को लांच किया है। इसमें डबल सिम वाले दो हैंडसेट भी शामिल हैं।

कंपनी की तरफ से डबल सिम वाले जिन दो मॉडल्स को लांच किया गया है वे हैं- नोकिया सी2 03 और नोकिया सी2 06। इनमें सी2 03 की कीमत 4700 रुपए के आसपास रहने का अंदाजा लगाया जा रहा है। वहीं सी2 06 की कीमत 5000 रुपए के आसपास हो सकती है।

इसके साथ ही कंपनी ने एक सिंगल सिम वाला फोन नोकिया सी2 02 भी लांच किया है। जिसकी कीमत करीब 4800 रुपए के आसपास होगी। कंपनी की तरफ से बताया गया है कि भारत में इन सभी हैंडसेट्स की बिक्री जल्दी ही शुरू हो जाएगी। 

इनके अलावा कंपनी की तरफ से उसके नवीनतम स्मार्ट फोन नोकिया एन 9 को भी शोकेस किया गया है। इसमें ऑल स्क्रीन फीचर मौजूद है। कंपनी के मुताबिक यह फुल स्क्रीन टच बेस्ड स्मार्टफोन है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत बढिया जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र , लगे रहो मित्र ......*

----------


## dkj

*3सी कंपनी ने बनाया बिजली पैदा करने वाला मकान*
नई दिल्ली। नयी आवधारणाओं पर आधारित भवन-निर्माण कला में नाम रखने वाली 3सी कंपनी ने नोएडा में शून्य नामक उर्जा की बचत करने वाला आवासीय भवन पेश किया है जिसकी बिजली की पूरी जरूरत उसमें लगे खुद के अक्षय उर्जा के स्रोतों से हो सकती है। कंपनी ने आज जारी एक विज्ञप्ति में कहा है कि यह देश में भवन का ऐसा माडल है जो शहरों में बिजली आपूर्ति के नेटवर्क की निर्भरता से पूरी तरह मुक्त है।

कंपनी का यह माडल नोएडा के सेक्टर 107 में विकसित किया गया है। कंपनी ने कहा है कि यह विश्व में खनिज इधन के भंडार में तेजी से कमी, प्रदूषण एवं जलवायु परिवर्तन संबंधी चिंताओं का समाधान ढूंढने को लेकर उसकी प्रतिबद्धता का नमूना है। विज्ञप्ति के अनुसार इस भवन में 24 सौरपाल लगे हैं जिनमें 3 किलोवाट-घंटा की दर से बिजली पैदा होती है जो घर की जरूरत के लिए काफी हैं।

इस घर में सामान्य घरों से 80-90 प्रतिशत कम बिजली की खपत होती है और इसमें पानी की भी 40 प्रतिशत बचत होती है। 3सी कंपनी के निदेशक और वास्तुशिल्पी विदुर भारद्वाज ने कहा कि हम जैसा घर बनाते हैं वैसा ही हमारा उपभोग का ढर्रा बनता है। हम घर की सुंदरता और उसमें सुख सुविधा के साथ बिना कोई बदलाव किए भी उर्जा की बचत के तरीके अपना सकते हैं। शून्य माडल में प्रकृति से प्राप्त उपहारों से पूरी तरह उरिण होने तथा साथ साथ अपने पर्यावरण और पारिस्थितियों को कोई नुकसान न पहुंचाने की हमारी प्रतिबद्धता की भावना समाई है।

----------


## dkj

3सी कंपनी ने बनाया बिजली पैदा करने वाला मकान

----------


## love birds

काफी अच्छी  जानकारी है मित्र

----------


## dkj

http://imgsun.com/upload/a88fc242.jpg

----------


## dkj

http://imgsun.com/upload/a88fc242.jpg
http://imgsun.com/upload/a88fc242.jpg

----------


## dkj

आकाश की 14 दिनों में 14 लाख बुकिंग
अंतिम बार अपडेट: Tuesday, January 3, 2012,23:24


नई दिल्ली : ]विश्व के सबसे सस्ते टेबलेट आकाश की ऑन लाइन बुकिंग भारी वृद्धि हुई है। केवल 14 दिनों में ही 14 लाख यूनिक की बुकिंग हो चुकी है। यह बुकिंग एनकैरी डॉट कॉम के लॉन्च होने के बाद से जारी है।



आकाश टेबलेट की ऑनलाइन बुकिंग एनकैरी डॉट कॉम पर 15 दिसंबर 2011 से शुरु किया गया था।



यह कम लागत वाले एड्रॉइड टेबलेट की कीमत 2499 रुपए है और इसके साथ-साथ ऑनलाइन बुकिंग की शिपिंग शुल्क 199 रुपये अलग से देने होंगे। ग्राहकों के लिए नकद विकल्प भी दिया जा सकता है।



सात इंच स्क्रीन वाला यह टेबलेट का रैम 256 मेगाबाइट का है। एआरएम 11 प्रोसेसर के साथ एड्रॉयड 2.2 ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम है। दो यूएसबी पोर्ट, और एचडी गुणवत्ता की वीडियो सुविधा है।



आकाश के इस वर्तमान संस्करण में बैटरी की लाइफ डेढ़ घंटे की है।

----------


## dkj

प्रयोगशाला में शुक्राणु तैयार

लंदन : वैज्ञानिकों को पहली बार चूहे का शुक्राणु प्रयोगशाला में तैयार करने में सफलता मिली है और उनका दावा है कि इससे कृत्रिम मानव शुक्राणुओं के उत्पादन का मार्ग प्रशस्त हो सकेगा जिससे लाखों बेऔलाद पुरुष अपने बच्चों के पिता बन सकेंगे।



जर्मनी के म्यूंस्टर विश्वविद्यालय में प्रो. स्टीफन स्कालेट के नेतृत्व वाले एक अंतरराष्ट्रीय दल ने दावा किया है कि उन्होंने जनन कोशिकाओं का इस्तेमाल करके प्रयोगशाला में चूहों का शुक्राणु तैयार किया है। ये कोशिकाएं अंडकोष में होती हैं तथा शुक्राणु उत्पादन के लिए जिम्मेदार होती हैं।



वास्तव में वैज्ञानिकों ने शुक्राणु बनाने के लिए जनन कोशिकाओं को विशेष रूप से ‘अगर जेली’ से तैयार घेरे में रखा। ऐसा इसलिए किया गया ताकि शुक्राणु उत्पादन के लिए अंडकोष में पाया जाने वाला वातावरण बनाया जा सके।



वैज्ञानिक दल के सदस्य एवं इजरायल के बीरशेबा स्थित बेन गूरियान विश्वविद्यालय के महमूद हुलेइहेल ने कहा, हमने ऐसा व्यवहारिक शुक्राणु तैयार किया है जिसका इस्तेमाल नन्हा चूहा तैयार करने में किया जा सकता है। शुक्राणु स्वस्थ दिख रहे हैं और ये आनुवांशिक रूप से क्षतिग्रस्त नहीं हैं। (एजेंसी)

----------


## dkj

सेहत के लिए फायदेमंद है काली चाय

लंदन:  ज्यादातर लोग घर पर या कार्यस्थल पर ज्यादा चाय न लेने के प्रति सचेत रहते हैं लेकिन शोधकर्ताओं की मानें तो प्रतिदिन तीन प्याला चाय लेने से दिल के दौरे का खतरा 60 प्रतिशत तक कम हो जाता है और मधुमेह का खतरा भी टलता है।



समाचार पत्र ‘डेली एक्सप्रेस’ के मुताबिक शोधकर्ता मानते हैं कि चाय में स्वास्थ्यवर्धक एंटीऑक्सीडेंट्स मौजूद होते हैं जो दिल के दौरे से बचाने में मददगार हो सकते हैं।



अध्ययन में पाया गया है कि काली चाय ज्यादा फायदेमंद होती है। नियमित रूप से चाय का सेवन धमनियों में खून का थक्का जमने से रोकता है। इससे रक्तचाप नियंत्रित होता है और रक्त वाहिनियां खतरनाक तरीके से संकुचित नहीं होतीं। इस तरह से चाय दिल के दौरे के खतरे को कम करती है। दरअसल रक्त वाहिनियों के जरिए दिल की मांसपेशियों को ऑक्सीजन मिलती है और जब इनका मार्ग अवरुद्ध होता है तो दिल के दौरे का खतरा बढ़ता है।



कैरी रक्सटन व पामेला मैसन ने 40 शोधपत्रों की समीक्षा की थी। यह समीक्षा ‘यूके न्यूट्रीशन बुलेटिन’ में प्रकाशित हुई। इसमें काली चाय और रोगों की रोकथाम के बीच सम्बंध स्थापित किया गया है।



रक्सटन व मैसन ने पाया कि जो लोग दिनभर में तीन से छह कप चाय लेते हैं उनमें चाय न पीने वालों या कम चाय पीने वालों की तुलना में दिल के रोगों का खतरा 30 से 57 प्रतिशत तक कम हो जाता है।



रक्सटन ने कहा कि प्रमाण बताते हैं कि नियमित रूप से काली चाय का सेवन करने से रक्त परिसंचरण तंत्र से सम्बंधित बीमारियों व टाइप 2 प्रकार के मधुमेह का खतरा कम होता है।



शोधकर्ताओं ने कहा कि चाय की कितनी मात्रा फायदेमंद है, यह पता लगाने के लिए शोध की आवश्यकता है लेकिन हर रोज तीन से छह प्याला काली चाय लेना आपके दिल के स्वास्थ्य के लिए अच्छा है। (एजेंसी)

----------


## cutezoya

acchi jankaari hai

----------


## manaw

aap ki JANKARI SACHMUCH MAI MAHATWAPURN HAI.

----------


## dkj

एप्पल की प्रतिद्वंद्वी कंपनी सैमसंग को राहत देते हुए ऑस्ट्रेलियाई अदालत ने उसके नए उत्पाद को बाजार में उतरने की अनुमति दे दी है। सैमसंग और एप्पल के बीच कॉपीराइट को लेकर छिड़े एक विवाद का मामला कोर्ट पहुंचने के बाद एप्पल ने सैमसंग के नए ‘टैबलेट कंप्यूटर’ पर अस्थाई रोक लगाने की मांग की थी। एप्पल का कहना है कि सैमसंग का नया गैलेक्सी टेन प्वाइंट वन टैब कंप्यूटर उसके आईपैड की नकल कर बनाया गया है।समझौता नहीं करेगी एप्पलइससे पहले अमेरिकी कंपनी एप्पल इंक ने टैबलेट को लेकर दक्षिण कोरियाई कंपनी सैमसंग इलेक्ट्रानिक्स के साथ आस्ट्रेलिया में जारी कानूनी लड़ाई को समाप्त करने की पेशकश ठुकरा दी थी। एप्पल ने कहा है कि सैमसंग के गैलेक्सी फोन और टैबलेट उसके आईफोन एवं आईपैड की नकल कर बनाए गए हैं।

----------


## dkj

नोकिया का ओएस अपग्रेड

आप अगर नोकिया का  सिंबियन ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम पर चलने वाला मोबाइल फोन इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं तो अच्छी खबर है। नोकिया ने इसके ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम का अपग्रेड नोकिया बेले डाउनलोड के लिए पेश कर दिया है। एन-8, एक्स-7, ई -7, ई-6, सी-7, सी6-01 हैंडसेट पर यह अपग्रेड हासिल किया जा सकता है। यह एकदम नया यूजर एक्सपीरियंस देगा जिसमें लाइव विजेट्स, शॉर्टकट्स, छह होम स्क्रीन, एचडी विडियो के साथ नए इमेजिंग ऐप्लिकेशन और पहले से बेहतर ब्राउजिंग और वेब विडियो देखने के फीचर शामिल हैं। इस अपग्रेड को हासिल करने के लिए आपको अपने फोन को नोकिया स्यूट के लेटेस्ट वर्जन 3.3 के साथ पीसी से कनेक्ट करना होगा या फिर आप नोकिया प्रायोरिटी पार्टनर के स्टोर पर जाकर भी अपग्रेड कर सकते हैं।

----------


## dkj

ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम का लेटेस्ट वर्जन लेने से आपके फोन की परफॉरमेंस बेहतर होती है। 

 एलजी के नए एंड्रॉयड फोन 
 स्मार्टफोन में 15,000 से 20,000 रुपये की कैटिगरी में कड़ा मुकाबला हो रहा है। एलजी ने अपने ब्रैंड ऑप्टिमस की रेंज में दो नए हैंडसेट पेश किए हैं - ऑप्टिमस सोल ई-730 और ऑप्टिमस हब ई-510, दोनों एंड्रॉयड 2.3 जिंजरब्रेड पर ऑपरेट करते हैं। ऑप्टिमस सोल में 3.8 इंच की अल्ट्रा एमोलेड स्क्रीन दी गई है जो काफी ब्राइट है और सूरज की रोशनी में भी अच्छा व्यू देती है। 9.8 एमएम के स्लिम साइज में यह 1.4 गीगा हर्त्ज के प्रोसेसर के साथ है। पांच मेगापिक्सल का ऑटोफोकेस कैमरा है और सोशल नेटवर्किंग को इंटीग्रेट किया गया है। एलजी के मुताबिक फोन में बैटरी मैनेजमेंट को 20-30 पर्सेंट ज्यादा परफॉरमेंस देने के हिसाब से तैयार किया गया है। ऑप्टिमस हब में 3.5 इंच की टीएफटी स्क्रीन है, प्रोसेसर 800 मेगाहर्त्ज का है और गेमिंग के लिए एड्रीनो 200 जीपीयू दिया गया है। इसमें पांच मेगापिक्सल कैमरा दिया गया है। ऑप्टिमस सोल का दाम 19 हजार रुपये है और हब का14,500 रुपये। इस रेंज में आपके पास गैलेक्सी प्लस, मोटोरोला डिफाई प्लस जैसे एंड्रॉयड फोन भी अच्छे ऑप्शन हैं।

----------


## dkj

नोकिया का ओएस अपग्रेड

 आप अगर नोकिया का सिंबियन ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम पर चलने वाला मोबाइल फोन इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं तो अच्छी खबर है। नोकिया ने इसके ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम का अपग्रेड नोकिया बेले डाउनलोड के लिए पेश कर दिया है। एन-8, एक्स-7, ई -7, ई-6, सी-7, सी6-01 हैंडसेट पर यह अपग्रेड हासिल किया जा सकता है।

----------


## dkj

*ईयरफोन को न बनने दें किलर फोन


ईयरफोन  (हेडफोन) पर म्यूजिक सुनते हुए या फिर मोबाइल पर बात करते हुए सड़क पार करने वाले कई युवक-युवतियों के जान से हाथ धोने की घटनाएं जितनी दर्दनाक हैं, इन हादसों के शिकार लोगों की  लापरवाही उतनी ही अफसोसजनक। कुछ बातों का ध्यान रखकर  ऐसे हादसों को बहुत आसानी से टाला जा सकता है।  पूरी जानकारी दे रहे हैं  बालेंदु शर्मा दाधीच  : 

 जब से आईपॉड जैसे डिजिटल म्यूजिक प्लेयर्स और मोबाइल फोन के ईयरफोंस का चलन बढ़ा है, पूरी दुनिया में हादसों का सिलसिला चल निकला है। बीती 16 जनवरी को यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ मेरीलैंड स्कूल ऑफ मेडिसिन की एक स्टडी में साफ हुआ कि पिछले छह साल में ईयरफोन्स कान में लगाकर पैदल चलने वालों के साथ पेश आने वाले हादसों की संख्या तीन गुना बढ़ गई है। भारत में ऐसे हादसों के ठीक-ठीक आंकड़े उपलब्ध नहीं हैं, लेकिन अमेरिका में 2004 से 2011 के बीच ऐसे 116 हादसे हुए जिनमें ईयरफोन लगाए लोग कारों, बसों या ट्रेनों की चपेट में आकर जान से हाथ धो बैठे। भारत में यह संख्या यकीनन ज्यादा होगी। 

 क्यों होते हैं हादसे 
 ईयरफोन और हेडफोन में आने वाली सूक्ष्म ध्वनि भी तेज और साफ सुनाई देती है क्योंकि कानों के बेहद करीब होने के कारण यहां साउंड लॉस न के बराबर होता है। दरअसल, ईयरफोन की साउंड आसपास की हलचल से ध्यान बंटाती है, भले ही हम गाड़ी चला रहे हों, पढ़ रहे हों या फिर टहल रहे हों। ऐसे में अपने आसपास के खतरों मसलन हॉर्न की आवाजों, करीब आती ट्रेन और लोगों की चेतावनियों जैसी आवाजें या तो कानों तक पहुंचती ही नहीं हैं या फिर इतनी धीमी महसूस होती हैं कि हमारा ध्यान नहीं खींच पातीं। 

 कनाडा के एक शहर में तो इसैया ओतिएनो नाम का एक युवक ईयरफोन की वजह से हेलिकॉप्टर तक की आवाज नहीं सुन पाया और जमीन पर उतरते हेलिकॉप्टर के नीचे दबकर मौत का शिकार हो गया। 

 सेहत को होने वाले नुकसान से ऐसे बचें 
 - ईयरफोन और हेडफोन का असुरक्षित इस्तेमाल आपकी सुनने की क्षमता भी घटा सकता है। 
 - कितनी आवाज कितनी देर सुनना ठीक है, इसके लिए 60/60 नियम फॉलो करंे। इसमें आईपॉड को 60 मिनट के लिए उसके मैक्सिमम वॉल्यूम के 60 फीसदी पर सुनें और फिर ब्रेक लें। ब्रेक लेने से कानों को आराम मिल जाता है और कानों को नुकसान कम होता है। 
 - आईपॉड को फुल वॉल्यूम पर रोजाना 5 मिनट से ज्यादा न सुनें और 10 से 50 फीसदी तक वॉल्यूम पर सुन रहे हैं, तो सुनने की कोई लिमिट नहीं है। इसे आप कितनी भी देर सुन सकते हैं। 
 - म्यूजिक सुनने के लिए ईयरबड्स की बजाय हमेशा हेडफोन का इस्तेमाल करें। हेडफोन, ईयरबड्स की तुलना में कान को कम नुकसान पहुंचाते हैं। ईयरबड्स हेडफोन के मुकाबले नौ डेसिबल ज्यादा आवाज देते हैं।





*

----------


## dkj

मोबाइल फोन और ड्राइविंग *
 - वीइकल चलाते समय मोबाइल फोन का इस्तेमाल सड़क हादसों का कारण बन रहा है। दिल्ली समेत कई राज्यों में इस पर पाबंदी है। 
 - यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ यूटाह के एक अध्ययन के मुताबिक, सेल फोन पर बात करते हुए ड्राइविंग करना उतना ही खतरनाक है जितना 0.8 फीसदी के स्तर पर शराब पीकर गाड़ी चलाना। ध्यान रहे, शराब पीने का यह स्तर मंजूरीशुदा स्तर से कहीं ज्यादा है। 
 - हैंड्स फ्री ईयरफोन के जरिए टेलिफोन पर बात करना भी सेफ नहीं है। विशेषज्ञों के मुताबिक, तब गाड़ी चलाने पर आपका 60 फीसदी ही ध्यान रह जाता है। 
 - फोन पर बात करने से भी ज्यादा खतरनाक है एसएमएस करना या पढ़ना, क्योंकि ऐसे में आपको अपनी आंखें सड़क से हटाकर फोन की स्क्रीन पर टिकानी पड़ती हैं। 

 ये सावधानियां जरूर बरतें 
 ईयरफोन लगाकर संगीत जरूर सुनिए और मोबाइल फोन पर बात भी कीजिए, लेकिन दीन-दुनिया से बेखबर होकर नहीं। ये हैं वे जरूरी सावधानियां जो आपको संगीत का मजा लेने से रोके बिना कई गैरजरूरी खतरों से बचा सकती हैं :*

----------


## dkj

इन जगहों पर ईयरफोन का इस्तेमाल करने से बचें 
 - सड़क के किनारे टहलते समय या सड़क पार करते समय। 
 - कोई वीइकल चलाते समय। 
 - रेलवे स्टेशन, बस स्टैंड, हवाई अड्डे या बंदरगाह पर। 
 - पार्किंग करते समय या पार्किंग साइट पर। 
 - पुल के ऊपर, नीचे या आसपास। 
 - कन्स्ट्रक्शन साइट्स पर। 
 - मॉल या दूसरी भीड़भाड़ वाली जगहों पर। 
 - कोई भी जरूरी काम करते समय। 

 इनके अलावा, दूसरी जगहों पर अगर म्यूजिक सुन रहे हैं तो वॉल्यूम किसी भी हाल में फुल वॉल्यूम के 60 फीसदी के आसपास ही रखें। इससे आपको आसपास की आवाजें सुनाई देती रहेंगी। सिंगल ईयरफोन का इस्तेमाल भी किया जा सकता है। 

 अगर आप दो-तीन फुट दूर खड़े शख्स की आवाज नहीं सुन पा रहे, तो वॉल्यूम कम कर लीजिए। 

 लगातार दो घंटे से ज्यादा ईयरफोन लगाए न रहें। लंबे समय तक सुनना जरूरी हो तो बीच-बीच में कानों को आराम दें। 

 हवाई यात्रा के दौरान ब्लूटूथ हेडफोन के इस्तेमाल से पहले इसकी इजाजत जरूर ले लें। 

 ऐसे ईयरफोन चुनें जो कानों के ज्यादा भीतर तक न जाएं, बल्कि बाहरी हिस्से तक ही रहें। 

 रात के वक्त ईयरफोन कानों में लगाए हुए ही न सो जाएं। यह आपके कानों को काफी नुकसान पहुंचा सकता है।

----------


## dkj

‘सोनी एक्सपीरिया टिपो’, कीमत 10 हजार से कमनई दिल्ली। भारत में सालाना बिकने वाले कुल स्मार्टफोन में से 58 फीसदी बिक्री 10,000 रुपये से कम कीमत वाली कैटेगरी में हैं। यानी देश भर में स्मार्टफोन खरीदने वाले फीचर के साथ साथ इसकी कीमत को भी काफी तवव्जो देते हैं। यही वजह है कि अभी तक हाई एंड मोबाइल लॉन्च करने वाली कंपनी सोनी ने अपना सस्ता मयूजिक स्मार्टफोन सोनी टीपो लॉन्च किया है।

देश में बढ़ते स्मार्टफोन मार्केट को कैश करने के लिए सोनी मोबाइल इंडिया ने अपना पहला 10,000 रुपये से कम कीमत वाला एक्सपीरिया टीपो मोबाइल फोन लॉन्च किया। अभी एक्सपीरिया सोनी मोबाइल की हाई एंड सीरिज थी लेकिन स्मार्टफोन कैटेगरी में प्रतियोगिता को देखते कंपनी को उम्मीद है कि सोनी का ये सस्ता फोन इनके लिए फायदे का सौदा होगा।

----------


## dkj

14 साल का हुआ आपका गूगल, कैंडल से सजा सर्च इंजन

नई दिल्ली। सर्च इंजन गूगल गुरुवार को 14 वर्ष का हो गया। इस मौके पर उसके होम पेज पर मोमबत्तियों से सजा एक चॉकलेट केक प्रदर्शित किया गया है। वेबसाइट खोलते ही शुरुआत में आपको केक के अंदर गूगल लिखा दिखाई देगा और बाद में केक पर लगी 14 मोमबत्तियां बुझ जाएंगी। इस चित्र पर क्लिक करने पर गूगल के उत्पादों की एक सूची दिखाई देगी। 

लैरी पेज और सेर्गेई ब्रिन ने सितम्बर 1998 में गूगल की स्थापना की। इस वक्त दुनिया भर में कम्पनी के 30,000 से अधिक कर्मचारी हैं। पेज और ब्रिन की मुलाकात वर्ष 1995 में स्टैनफोर्ड विश्वविद्यालय में हुई। वर्ष 1996 में उन्होंने एक सर्च इंजन बनाया, जिसका उपयोग लिंक का इस्तेमाल कर व्यक्तिगत वेब पेजों का महत्व निर्धारित करने के लिए किया गया।

----------


## Shree Ji

मेरे पास नोकिया E63 फ़ोन हैं क्या मैं इसको नये OS के साथ अपग्रेड कर सकता हूँ ?अपग्रेड करने से मेरे पहले से इन्स्टाल सफ़्ट्वेयर कांटेक्ट व डाटा का क्या होगा ? रहेगा या खत्म होगा और अपग्रेड से फ़ायदा व नुक़सान क्या होगा कृपया बताने कि मेहरबानी करें

----------


## Shree Ji

मेरे पास नोकिया E63 फ़ोन हैं
क्या मैं इसको नये OS के साथ
अपग्रेड कर सकता हूँ ?अपग्रेड करने
से मेरे पहले से इन्स्टाल सफ़्ट्वेयर
कांटेक्ट व
डाटा का क्या होगा ? रहेगा या खत्म होगा और अपग्रेड
से फ़ायदा व नुक़सान
क्या होगा कृपया बताने
कि मेहरबानी करें

----------


## Shree Ji

> मेरे पास नोकिया E63 फ़ोन हैं
> क्या मैं इसको नये OS के साथ
> अपग्रेड कर सकता हूँ ?अपग्रेड करने
> से मेरे पहले से इन्स्टाल सफ़्ट्वेयर
> कांटेक्ट व
> डाटा का क्या होगा ? रहेगा या खत्म होगा और अपग्रेड
> से फ़ायदा व नुक़सान
> क्या होगा कृपया बताने
> कि मेहरबानी करें


धन्यवाद श्रीमान जी E63 के बारे में इतनी जानकारी देने के लिये
पर मुझे मेरे सवाल का जवाब नहीं मिला कृपया मेरी शंका का समाधान कीजिए 
फोन मैंने 2 साल पहले ख़रीदा था

----------


## dkj

> नोकिया कंपनी बाजार में अपना एक और बेहतरीन मोबाइल हैंडसेट उतारने की तैयारी में जुट गई है। इस हैंडसेट का नाम है ‘नोकिया 700’। वैसे इस हैंडसेट को नोकिया ‘ज़ेटा’ भी कहा जा रहा है। हालांकि आपको बता दें कि कंपनी की तरफ से फिलहाल इस हैंडसेट की सिर्फ तस्वीरें ही जारी की गई हैं। इसके अलावा इस मोबाइल की खूबियों, कीमत और लांचिंग के बारे में कंपनी ने कुछ नहीं कहा है। 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> लेकिन सूत्रों के हवाले से यह पता चला है कि कंपनी ‘नोकिया 700’ को स्मार्टफोन की कटेगरी में लांच करने वाली है। इस फोन में 3.2 इंच का कैप्टिव टचस्क्रीन लगा होगा। साथ ही इसमें 5 मेगापिक्सल कैमरा और 1 गीगाहर्ट्ज का प्रोसेसर भी मौजूद होगा। यह भी कहा जा रहा है कि इस फोन में ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम के तौर पर सिंबायन अन्ना के अडवांस वर्जन ‘बेली’ का इस्तेमाल भी देखने को मिल सकता है। खबर है कि कंपनी इस फोन को इस साल सितंबर महीने में लांच कर सकती है।





> नोकिया का ओएस अपग्रेड
> 
> आप अगर नोकिया का  सिंबियन ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम पर चलने वाला मोबाइल फोन इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं तो अच्छी खबर है। नोकिया ने इसके ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम का अपग्रेड नोकिया बेले डाउनलोड के लिए पेश कर दिया है। एन-8, एक्स-7, ई -7, ई-6, सी-7, सी6-01 हैंडसेट पर यह अपग्रेड हासिल किया जा सकता है। यह एकदम नया यूजर एक्सपीरियंस देगा जिसमें लाइव विजेट्स, शॉर्टकट्स, छह होम स्क्रीन, एचडी विडियो के साथ नए इमेजिंग ऐप्लिकेशन और पहले से बेहतर ब्राउजिंग और वेब विडियो देखने के फीचर शामिल हैं। इस अपग्रेड को हासिल करने के लिए आपको अपने फोन को नोकिया स्यूट के लेटेस्ट वर्जन 3.3 के साथ पीसी से कनेक्ट करना होगा या फिर आप नोकिया प्रायोरिटी पार्टनर के स्टोर पर जाकर भी अपग्रेड कर सकते हैं।





> नोकिया का ओएस अपग्रेड
> 
>  आप अगर नोकिया का सिंबियन ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम पर चलने वाला मोबाइल फोन इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं तो अच्छी खबर है। नोकिया ने इसके ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम का अपग्रेड नोकिया बेले डाउनलोड के लिए पेश कर दिया है। एन-8, एक्स-7, ई -7, ई-6, सी-7, सी6-01 हैंडसेट पर यह अपग्रेड हासिल किया जा सकता है।





> मेरे पास नोकिया E63 फ़ोन हैं
> क्या मैं इसको नये OS के साथ
> अपग्रेड कर सकता हूँ ?अपग्रेड करने
> से मेरे पहले से इन्स्टाल सफ़्ट्वेयर
> कांटेक्ट व
> डाटा का क्या होगा ? रहेगा या खत्म होगा और अपग्रेड
> से फ़ायदा व नुक़सान
> क्या होगा कृपया बताने
> कि मेहरबानी करें


से मेरे पहले से इन्स्टाल सफ़्ट्वेयर
 कांटेक्ट व
 डाटा का क्या होगा ? रहेगा या खत्म होगा और अपग्रेड
 से फ़ायदा व नुक़सान
 क्या होगा कृपया बताने
 कि मेहरबानी करें:question:

----------


## dkj

> धन्यवाद श्रीमान जी E63 के बारे में इतनी जानकारी देने के लिये
> पर मुझे मेरे सवाल का जवाब नहीं मिला कृपया मेरी शंका का समाधान कीजिए 
> फोन मैंने 2 साल पहले ख़रीदा था





:down:


http://askct.blogspot.in/

:down:

http://www.nokia.com/in-en/support/product/e63/

----------


## dkj

ऐपल ने उतारा आईपैड मिनी


ऐपल कंपनी ने अपना 7.9 इंच वाला आईपैड मिनी बाजार में पेश किया है. अब ऐपल भी छोटे टेबलेट के बाजार में उतर गया है.

आईपैड मिनी की मोटाई 7.2 एमएम की है जबकि इसका वजन लगभग तीन सौ ग्राम है. इसकी घोषणा अमरीका के कैलिफोर्निया में की गई.


आईपैड मिनी के 16जीबी स्टोरेज वाले वाई-फाई-ओनली शुरुआती मॉडल की कीमत 329 डॉलर यानी लगभग साढ़े 17 हजार रुपए होगी जबकि वाई-फाई और सेल्युलर क्षमता वाले 16 जीबी वाले आईपैड मिनी की कीमत 459 डॉलर यानी साढ़े 24 हजार रुपए होगी.

आईपैड मिनी का सीधा मुकाबला गूगल और अमेजन की तरफ से उतारे गए इसी आकार के टेबलेट्स से होगा.
अटकलों पर विराम

ऐपल के मार्केटिंग उपाध्यक्ष फिल शिलर ने लॉन्च के मौके पर बताया कि आईपैड मिनी इसी साल मार्च में उतारे गए तीसरी पीढ़ी के आईपैड के मुकाबले 23 प्रतिशत ज्यादा पतला और 53 प्रतिशत ज्यादा हल्का है.



आईपैड मिनी स्टोरेज क्षमता और कनेक्टिविटी के हिसाब से कई मॉडल्स में मौजूद है. सबसे ज्यादा 64 जीबी स्टोरेज क्षमता वाला आईपैड मिनी 659 डॉलर यानी लभगग 35,500 में मिलेगा.

कंपनी ने मैकबुक प्रो, आईमैक और मैक मिनी कंप्यूटरों के लिए भी नए मॉडल उतारने का एलान किया है.

आईपैड मिनी की घोषणा से लंबे समय से चली आ रही इन अटकलों पर विराम लग गया है कि ऐपल आईपैड का एक नया और छोटा वर्जन लाने के बारे में सोच रही है.
'पूरा किया वादा'

शिलर ने बताया कि ग्राहक 26 अक्टूबर से आईपैड मिनी के अपने ऑर्डर देना शुरू कर सकते हैं और अमरीका के अलावा एशिया और यूरोप के तीन दर्जन देशों के 2 नवंबर से ये टेबलेट कंप्यूटर भेजने शुरू किए जाएंगे.

शिलर ने बताया कि जो सॉफ्टवेयर आईपैड के लिए तैयार किए गए हैं, वो बिना किसी बदलाव के आईपैड मिनी पर भी काम करेंगे.

ऐपल के मुख्य कार्यकारी अधिकारी टिम कुक का कहना है कि हमने आपको इसी साल के शुरुआत में बताया था कि इस साल आप ऐपल की ओर से जबरदस्त आविष्कार देखेंगे. हम समझते हैं कि हमने अपना वादा पूरा किया और उम्मीद है कि आप भी इससे सहमत होंगे."
हमने आपको इसी साल के शुरुआत में बताया था कि इस साल आप एपल की ओर से जबरदस्त आविष्कार देखेंगे. हम समझते हैं कि हमने अपना वादा पूरा किया और उम्मीद है कि आप भी इससे सहमत होंगे."

टिम कुक, एपल के कार्यकारी अधिकारी

----------


## dkj

आसान नहीं है नए आई पैड का रास्ता



*अमरीकी कंप्यूटर कंपनी ऐपल ने टैबलेट के भरे पूरे बाजार में अपने बहुचर्चित उत्पाद आई पैड का तीसरा संस्करण जारी किया है.

कंपनी की ओर से बताया गया है कि नए आई पैड में उन्नत और तेज प्रोसेसर चिप लगाया गया है. इसका स्क्रीन डिसप्ले भी हाई डेफिनिशन यानी उन्नत दर्जे का है.


नए आई पैड की मोटाई 9.4 मिलीमीटर है जो आई पैड-2 से थोड़ा ज्यादा मोटा है. इसका शुरुआती मॉडल 16 जीबी की मेमोरी और वाई फाई की सुविधा के साथ करीब 32,000 रूपए में मिलेगा जबकि 64 जीबी वाले मॉडल की कीमत करीब 53,000 रूपए रखी गई है, इसमें वाई-फाई से साथ 4जी का अतिरिक्त फीचर दिया जा रहा है.

ऐपल के मार्केटिंग प्रमुख फिल शिलर ने कहा कि नए आई पैड का बैटरी बैकअप पिछले ही संस्करण की तरह 10 घंटे का है लेकिन 4जी तकनीक का इस्तेमाल करने पर बैकअप थोड़ी कम हो जाता है.

इन सारे फीचरों के बावजूद नए आई पैड को बाजार में तगड़ी चुनौती मिलना तय माना जा रहा है.
स्टीव जॉब्स का आई पैड

साल 2010 में जब स्टीव जॉब्स ने पहला आई पैड लॉन्च किया, उस वक्त इस बात को लेकर भारी अनिश्चितता थी कि लोग कंप्यूटर को एक डायरीनुमा ‘टैबलेट’ के रूप में देखना पसंद करेंगे या नहीं.

किसी भी ऐपल उत्पाद की तरह आई पैड को भी हाथों-हाथ खरीद लिया गया. ऐपल के उत्पादों को पसंद करने वालों ने लाइन लगाकर आई पैड खरीदा. न्यूज और तकनीकी वेबसाइटों में भी इसको लेकर काफी उत्साह दिखा.

उसी समय ये भी चर्चा हुई कि “क्या यही कंप्यूटर का भविष्य है?”

नया आई पैड पहले से तेज प्रोसेसर और उन्नत डिस्पले से लैस है.

तब से अब तक ऐपल पांच करोड़ से ज्यादा आई पैड बेच चुका है. लेकिन जब ऐपल के प्रमुख टिम कुक ने नया आई पैड लॉन्च किया तब उनके मन में दूसरे किस्म की अनिश्चितता थी.

आज के समय में अनिश्चितता इस बात को लेकर है कि क्या ऐपल का टैबलेट बाजार में प्रतिद्वंदियों के उपर बढ़त बनाए रख पाएगा.

फिलहाल आई पैड की प्रतिस्पर्धा सबसे ज्यादा गूगल के एंड्रोइड सॉफ्टवेयर युक्त सैमसंग और मोटोरोला के टैबलेट से है.

इस चुनौती का सामना टिम कुक ने नए डिजाइन और उन्नत फीचरों से किया है.

नए आई पैड का प्रदर्शन करते हुए कुक ने कई सॉफ्टवेयरों का प्रयोग करके दिखाया.
सैमसंग और मोटोरोला से प्रतिस्पर्धा

इधर ‘टाइम’ और ‘वायर्ड’ पत्रिका ने अफवाहों के आधार पर बताया कि सैमसंग का एक टैबलेट एंड्रोइड सॉफ्टवेयर के नवीनतम संस्करण आइसक्रीम सैंडविच से लैस होकर साल के अंत तक बाजार में आ सकता है. उम्मीद जताई गई है कि इस टैबलेट की कीमत आई पैड से कम होगी.

इसी बीच टैबलेट बाजार में अमरीकी निर्माता अमेजन के उत्पाद किंडल ने दिखाया है कि बाजार में कम कीमत के टैबलेटों की खपत मौजूद है.

ब्लैकबेरी फोन के निर्माता रिसर्च इन मोशन के प्लेबुक को ज्यादा खरीददार नहीं मिले 

अमेजन ने अपनी बिक्री के आंकड़े जारी तो नहीं किए लेकिन इलेक्ट्रॉनिक उत्पादों के मामलों की देख रेख करने वाली कंपनी आईसप्लाई के विशेषज्ञों का मानना है कि अमेजन ने साल 2011 की आखिरी तिमाही में अकेले अमरीका में 39 लाख किंडल टैबलेट बेचे.

अगर इस आंकड़े को सही माना जाए तो किंडल आई पैड के बाद दूसरा सबसे ज्यादा बिकने वाला टैबलेट है. हालांकि बाजार में सबसे पीछे कैनेडाई कंपनी रिसर्च इन मोशन दिखाई दे रही है.

कंपनी ने हाल ही में अपने ब्लैकबेरी प्लेबुक सॉफ्टवेयर का 2.0 संस्करण जारी किया है, जिसमे ई-मेल, संपर्क सूत्र और कुछ विशेष फीचर दिए गए है जो पहले के संस्करण में नहीं थे.

ब्लैकबेरी प्लेबुक के नए संस्करण में एंड्रोइड सॉप्टवेयर का प्रयोग करने की छूट दी गई है. इसके बावजूद विशेषज्ञों का मानना है कि ब्लैकबेरी प्लेबुक को लोगों के बीच रूचि पैदा कर पाने में मुश्किल होगी जिसका असर कंपनी के नतीजों पर पड़ सकता है.*

----------


## dkj

स्मार्ट फोन और आईपैड बनाने के लिए मशहूर एपल ने अब आईपैड का बच्चा संस्करण लांच किया है. अमेरिका कैलिफोर्निया में इसको दुनिया के सामने पेश किया गया. छोटे इलेक्ट्रॉनिक उपकरणों के बाजार में एपल की घुसपैठ से तहलका मच गया है.


*हलांकि एपल के मिनी आईपैड की कीमत ज्यादा बताई जा रही है. बाजार के जानकार बताते हैं कि ज्यादा कीमत की वजह से मिनी आईपैड की बिक्री में असर पडे़गा. 7.9 इंच का आईपैड 329 डॉलर (329 डॉलर यानी लगभग साढ़े 17 हजार रुपए)में बेचा जा रहा है जबकि 10 इंच वाले आईपैड की कीमत 499 डॉलर रखी गई है. डेस्टिनेशन वेल्थ मैनेजमेंट के मुख्य कार्यराकी अधिकारी माइकल योशिकामी कहते हैं,"एपल हमेशा से हार्डवेयर कंपनी रही है. उसके पास अमेजन या गूगल जैसे ऑन लाइन प्रचार करने और सामान बेचने की सुविधा नहीं है. लेकिन लोग इसे फिर भी खरीदेंगे क्योंकि गुणवत्ता के मामले में ये सर्वश्रेष्ठ होता है."

 छोट उपकरणों के बाजार में एपल के मिनी आईपैड का मुकाबला अमेजन के किंडल फायर और गूगल के नेक्सस-7 से होगा. इन दोनों उत्पादों की कीमत एपल के मुकाबले काफी कम है. अमेजन के किंडल फायर की कीमत 199 डॉलर रखी गई है.


 एपल के मुख्य कार्यकारी अधिकारी टिम कुक और मॉर्केटिंग प्रमुख फिल शिलर ने मिनी आईपैड को लांच करते वक्त अमेजन और गूगल के उत्पादों से उसकी तुलना भी की. शिलर ने बच्चा आईपैड की एक एक खूबी को गिनाया और कहा कि गूगल के नेक्सस-7 के मुकाबले एपल का मिनी आईपैड इसलिए बेहतर है क्योंकि "उनका मिनी पैड प्लास्टिक का बना है जो कि ज्यादा मोटा और भारी है."

 लांच करते वक्त ही शिलर ने एपल मिनी आईपैड के ज्यादा महंगे होने के बारे में बता दिया था. मीडिया के संबोधित करते हुए शिलर ने कहा कि उन्हें उम्मीद है कि लोग गुणवत्ता को परखेंगे. बकौल शिलर, लोग 26 अक्टूबर से मिनी आईपैड खरीदने के लिए ऑर्डर दे सकेंगे. एशिया और यूरोप के करीब तीन दर्जन देशों में लोग इसे 2 नवंबर के बाद से खरीदने के लिए ऑर्डर दे सकेंगे.

 मिनी आईपैड के लॉन्च के मौके पर सबको चौंकाते हुए एपल ने एक घोषणा भी कर डाली. एपल ने एलान किया है कि छह महीने बाद चौथी पीढ़ी का आईपैड लॉन्च किया जाएगा. इस मौके पर एपल ने 13 इंच के रेटिना डिस्प्ले समेत पतली मैक बुक को भी लॉन्च किया.



एपल के शेयर आसमानों को छू रहे हैं. आईफोन 5 के एलान के बाद कंपनी को अभी से 20 लाख ऑर्डर मिल चुके हैं. आईफोन 5 के बाजार में आने के कुछ देर बाद से ही फैंस इसे पाने के लिए उत्सुक हो रहे हैं. (19.09.2012) 
आईफोन, आईपैड के बाद आई ग्रैमी

एपल के संस्थापक स्टीव जॉब्स का हाल में देहांत हो गया था, लेकिन अब संगीत जगत भी उनके योगदान को ग्रैमी म्यूजिक एवार्ड्स के जरिए मान्यता देना चाहती है. (23.12.2011) 
आईफोन को मारने निकला मोजिला

मुफ्त वेब ब्राउजर फायरफॉक्स दिलाने वाली कंपनी मोजिला अब मोबाइल उपभोक्ताओं को भी अपनी नई पेशकश से लुभाना चाहती है. मोजिला ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम वाले फोन आम स्मार्टफोन से दस गुना सस्ते होंगे. (28.02.2012) 
*

----------


## dkj

सैमसंग ने लांच की सीरीज 9 अल्*ट्राबुक


आईएफए 2012 में सैमसंग गैलेक्*सी नोट 2 की सक्*सेसफुल लांचिंग के बाद भारत में सैमसंग ने सीरीज 9 अल्*ट्राबुक लांच की है।1,02,990 रुपए की नई अल्*ट्राबुक के प्राइज को देखते हुए कहा जा सकता इसे खासतौर से हाईपॉवर डिवाइस पसंद करने वाले यूजरों के लिए लांच किया गया है। सैमसंग अल्*ट्राबुक की लांचिंग के दौरान सैमसंग कंट्री हेड रंजीत यादव ने बताया सीरीज 9 अल्*ट्राबुक हमारे इंजीनियरों द्वारा तैयार किया गया एक बेहतरीन प्रोडेक्*ट है।  अल्*ट्राबुक 9 में 13.3 इंच की स्*क्रीन दी गई है जो 1600 x 900 पिक्*सल रेज्*यूलूशन को सपोर्ट करती है।

सैमसंग अल्*ट्राबुक में दिए गए फीचरAttachment 700982

सीरीज 9 अल्*ट्राबुक में 1.9 गीगाहर्ट इंटल आई7 आईवीब्रिज प्रोसेसर दिया गया है साथ में 4 जीबी रैम, 256 जीबी एसएसडी मैमोरी दी गई है। अल्*ट्राबुक में ढेर सारे कनेक्*टिंग पोर्ट दिए गए है जैसे एसडीएमआई पोर्ट, 2.0 यूएसबी पोर्ट, वीजीए पोर्ट, कार्ड रीडर। अल्*ट्राबुक में दी गई 6 सेल बैटरी 6.5 घंटे का बैटरी बैकप प्रोवाइड करती है। सीरीज 9 अल्*ट्राबुक के अलावा सैमसंग ने सीरीज 5 550 पी नोटबुक भी लांच की है जिसमें क्*वॉडकोर इंटल आईवी ब्रिज आई 7 प्रोसेसर, 2जीबी एनवीडिया जीफोर्स 650 एम ग्राफिेक कार्ड, 2टीबी हार्ड ड्राइव दी गई है। सीरीज 5 नोटबुक की कीमत 62,990 रुपए और सीरीज3 350 की कीमत 48,490 रुपए है।
 You might also like:

----------


## dkj

सेलफोन के विकिरण से गर्भस्थ शिशु को नुकसान!



सेलफोन के विकिरण से गर्भस्थ शिशु को नुकसान!


Monday, December 24, 2012, 00:38



 लंदन : सेलफोन का इस्तेमाल करने वाली गर्भवती महिलाओं को सावधान हो जाना चाहिए। एक अध्ययन में पाया गया है कि गर्भावस्था के दौरान सेलफोन से निकले विकिरण बच्चे के मानसिक विकास पर बुरा प्रभाव डाल सकते हैं और इसका नतीजा अतिसक्रियता के रूप में सामने आ सकता है।

येल स्कूल ऑफ मेडिसिन के शोधकर्ता डॉक्टर हुग टेलर ने इस अध्ययन का सहलेखन किया है। यह अध्ययन गर्भावस्था के दौरान सेलफोन से निकलने वाले विकिरणों का प्रभाव जानने के लिए किया गया है। टेलर ने कहा कि हमारे पास पिंजरों में गर्भ धारण किए हुए चूहे थे और हमने पिंजरे के उपर सेलफोन रख दिया। आधे पिंजरों में सेलफोन सक्रिय था जबकि आधे पिंजरों पर फोन बंद करके रखा गया था ताकि इससे कोई सिग्नल न निकले।

डेली मेल की खबर के अनुसार, शोधकर्ताओं ने इन चूहों के द्वारा शिशु चूहों के जन्म के बाद उनके बड़े होने तक इंतजार किया। इसके बाद इन चूहों के व्यवहारों को जांचा गया। टेलर ने कहा कि सेलफोन के विकिरण के संपर्क में आए चूहे ज्यादा सक्रिय थे। उनकी याददाश्त कुछ कम थी। ये चूहे दीवारों पर उछलकूद कर रहे थे और दुनिया में उन्हें कुछ परवाह नहीं थी। टेलर ने आगे कहा कि यह अध्ययन दर्शाता है कि सेलफोन के विकिरण का प्रभाव गर्भावस्था के दौरान पड़ने के तर्क का एक ‘जैविक आधार’ है। उन्होंने मरीजों को यंत्रों के साथ थोड़ा सावधान रहने और गर्भावती महिलाओं को अपने शरीर से फोन दूर रखने की सलाह दी।

संयुक्त राष्ट्र टेलीकॉम एजेंसी द्वारा छापे गए हालिया आंकड़ों के अनुसार, दुनिया में जितने निवासी हैं उतने ही सेलफोन भी हैं। विश्व स्वास्थ्य संगठन की कैंसर शाखा ने 2011 में कहा था कि सेलफोनों के प्रयोग से कैंसर का खतरा है साथ ही उन्होंने इस मामले में ज्यादा शोध की जरूरत भी बताई थी। (एजेंसी)

----------


## dkj

आकाश-3 में हो सकती है सिम लगाने की जगह


 नई दिल्ली: सस्ते टैबलेट आकाश के तीसरे संस्करण का उपयोग ग्राहकों के लिए शानदार अनुभव साबित होगा क्योंकि इसे बनाने वाले इसमें सिम डालने सहित कई अन्य आकषर्क सुविधाएं देने के प्रयास कर रहे हैं।

उम्मीद है कि करीब 50 लाख ‘आकाश तीन’ टैबलेट अगले चरण में पेश किये जाएंगे। इसके लिए वैश्विक निविदा अगले साल फरवरी में पेश हो सकती है।

आकाश के तीसरे चरण को विकसित करने में शामिल समिति के सदस्यों के अनुसार, उत्पाद को जहां तक संभव हो स्वदेशी बनाने और इसमें कई पक्षों को शामिल करने के प्रयास किये जा रहे हैं।

समिति सदस्य और आईआईटी बांम्बे के कम्प्यूटर विज्ञान एवं प्रौद्योगिकी विभाग के प्रोफेसर दीपक बी पाठक ने कहा कि हमारा उददेश्य शिक्षा प्रणाली में टैबलेट के उपयोग को बढावा देना और इसके लिए पारिस्थितिक तंत्र तैयार करना है।

पाठक ने कहा कि कम्प्यूटर संबंधी बड़ी बड़ी कंपनियां इस डिवाइस से हैरान हैं और वे इस प्रक्रिया में जुड़ना चाहती हैं।

उन्होंने कहा कि आकाश तीन में लीनक्स और एनरोइड संचालन प्रणाली की मदद से तेजतर्रार प्रोसेसर होगा और इसमें आधुनिक मेमोरी होगी। पाठक ने कहा कि इसमें सिम लगाने की जगह भी होगी ताकि लोग इसका संचार उपकरण के तौर पर भी उपयोग कर सके।

पाठक के अलावा आईआईटी मद्रास के प्रोफेसर अशोक झुनझुनवाला सैकड़ों छात्रों और अन्य सहित नये आकाश तीन बनाने की प्रक्रिया में शामिल हैं। छात्रों का इस परियोजना को लेकर उद्देश्य टैबलेट में नाड़ी की दर नापने की सुविधा डालना भी है। पाठक ने कहा कि आकाश तीन के दो माडल भी लाये जा सकते हैं जिसमें से एक स्कूलों और दूसरा कालेजों के लिए होगा। (एजेंसी)

----------


## dkj

चीन में बना सबसे बड़ा व शक्तिशाली स्मार्टफोन
 वाशिंगटन : चीन की फोन निर्माता कम्पनी हुआई टेक्नोलॉजीज ने दो फोन पेश किया और इसे दुनिया का `सबसे बड़ा` तथा `सबसे शक्तिशाली` स्मार्टफोन होने का दावा किया। समाचार एजेंसी सिन्हुआ के मुताबिक लास वेगास में आयोजित कंज्यूमर इलेक्ट्रॉनिक्स शो में एसेंड मेट और एसेंड डी2 पेश किया गया। 

कंपनी ने कहा कि अधिक रिजोल्यूशन वाले बड़े स्क्रीन का मकसद सैमसंग और एप्पल जैसी बड़ी कम्पनियों को चुनौती देना है। कंपनी ने कहा कि फोन में 4050एमएएच बैटरी का इस्तेमाल हुआ है, जिससे 48 घंटे तक ऊर्जा मिलेगी। हुआवी के उपभोक्ता कारोबार के मुख्य कार्यकारी अधिकारी रिचर्ड यू ने कहा कि कम्पनी को उम्मीद है कि नया स्मार्टफोन उन लोगों को विकल्प प्रस्तुत करेंगे, जो एक साथ टैबलेट कम्प्यूटर, लैपटॉप, स्मार्टफोन और कैमरा लेकर चलते हैं। (एजेंसी)


Fi

----------


## ashwanimale

बढिया है, पूरा का पूरा सूत्र ही, शानदार है, विशेष तौर पर बिलकुल ही नयी जानकारियाँ अच्छी हैं

----------


## dkj

शुक्रिया !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!व

----------


## ashwanimale

गैजेटियर: गैजेट लवर्स की गपशप

यह थ्रेड उन सभी का है जो किसी न किसी रूप में आधुनिक *तकनीक के प्रयोगकर्ता और प्रशंसक* हैं, यहां हम उन सभी मामलों में सुझाव, समस्या पर *चर्चा* करेंगे जो कि तकनीक, गैजेट, सुविधा से सम्बंधित हो, यहां फोरम के सभी नियम लागू हैं, 

* सभी तकनीकी सिद्धहस्त सदस्य इस सूत्र के लिये विशेष आमंत्रिती हैं, *विशेषरूप से टेक गुरू, राज इन्दौरी  और उनके समकक्ष की सभी शख्सियतों* की टिप्पणियों का शिद्दत से इंतजार है, ये सभी शख्सियतें हैं ही इतनी महान कि इनकी प्रत्येक टिप्पणी के बाद अगली टिप्पणियों का हम सभी को इंतजार रहेगा। अनुभवी तकनीक लवर इस थ्रेड पर सूत्रधार के समान अधिकार प्राप्त साथी रहेंगे।




*रचनात्मकता के लिये तकनीक एक खतरा*

*क्या बकवास है।

**ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है?**
उपलब्ध सारे सुख टेक्नालाजी देती है?**
फिर भी खतरा, न, ऐसा नहीं हो सकता?

**चलिये देखते हैं, कुछ ज्ञानी उपयोगकर्ताओं के विचार जानते हैं। -*

----------


## ashwanimale

भारतीय परिपेक्ष्य में माना जाता है कि हम अमेरिका से 10 साल पीछे हैं, इसका दूसरा अर्थ यह है कि आज जहां अमेरिकी हैं वहां हम दस साल में पहुंच जायेंगे।
लेकिन अगर आप सैन फ्रेंसिस्को के 32 साल के रॉबिन स्लोअन से मिलेंगे, तो आपको लगेगा कि वे शायद वक्त और टेक्नोलॉजी दोनों से पीछे चल रहे हैं। वह एक पुराने नोकिया फोन इस्तेमाल करते हैं, जिसमें सिर्फ कॉल करने का ही मेन ऐप्लीकेशन है।

----------


## ashwanimale

वह एक पुराने नोकिया फोन इस्तेमाल करते हैं, जिसमें सिर्फ कॉल करने का ही मेन ऐप्लीकेशन है। वह पेन और पेपर से नोट्स बनाते हैं और प्रिंटेड किताबें व अखबार ही पढ़ते हैं। ऐसा नहीं है कि स्लोअन का टेक्नीकल दुनिया से कोई तालमेल नहीं है। दरअसल वह तो ट्विटर में मीडिया मैनेजर की नौकरी करते थे

----------


## ashwanimale

जहां वह सोशल मीडिया के लेटेस्ट टूल्स और बाकी चीजों का इस्तेमाल करना सिखाते थे। उससे पहले काफी वक्त तक उन्होंने डिजिटल जर्नलिज्म में काम किया था। पिछले ही साल उन्होंने अपनी पहली किताब श्पेनम्ब्रास 24 ऑवर बुकस्टोरश् लिखना शुरू की। उन्होंने महसूस किया कि उनका आईफोन और बाकी टेक्नोलॉजी उनकी क्रिएटिविटी के आड़े आने लगी हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

न्यूयॉर्क टाइम्स के मुताबिक स्लोअन ने कहा कि,ष्मेरे लिए यह बहुत जरूरी था कि मैं ई मेल और ट्वीट्स चेक करने के बजाय अपना सारा वक्त सोचने में और अपने नोट्स लिखने में बिताऊं। एक तरह जहां लोग आज के समय में हाइपर कनेक्टेड हो चुके हैं, वहीं दूसरी ओर कई लोग टेक्नोलॉजी से दूरी बना रहे हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

लोग कोशिश कर रहे हैं कि वे कुछ देर फोन दूर रख सकें। कम से कम सप्ताह के अंत के दिनों में घर का वाई फाई तो बंद कर ही दें। ऑनलाइन पेपर या किताबें पढ़ने का कितना भी क्रेज हो लेकिन कुछ लोग ऐसे भी हैं जो एक बार फिर कोशिश कर रहे हैं कि वे पिक्सल्स के बजाए पेपर पर प्रिंटेड किताबें और अखबार पढ़ें।

----------


## ashwanimale

स्लोअन ने कहा कि इन दिनों वे एक_ नया खेल खेल रहे हैं_। जब भी वे और उनके मित्र खाने के लिए इकट्ठे होते हैं, वे सभी अपना फोन टेबल के बीच में रख देते हैं। शर्त यह होती है कि जो भी व्यक्ति अपना फोन सबसे पहले उठाएगा, पूरे खाने का बिल उसी को भरना होगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

प्रिंटरेस्ट के फाउंडर इवान शार्प ने बताया, मैं और मेरी पत्नी महीने में एक ट्रिप पर जरूर जाते हैं। हम बस अपनी कार में बैठ जाते हैं और तब तक घूमते हैं जब तक हमारे फोन की बैटरी खत्म न हो जाए (हां वाकई किया जा सकता है)। हम पढ़ते हैं, कैलिफोर्निया के पहाड़ घूमते हैं, खाना बनाते हैं और ऐसे तमाम लोगों से मिलते हैं जो टेक्नोलॉजी के लिए काम नहीं करते।

----------


## ashwanimale

कई लोगों ने बताया कि उनका नियम यह है कि बेडरूम में फोन इस्तेमाल नहीं करेंगे। कुछ ने कहा कि वे जब भी संडे को खाना खाने जाते हैं, अपना फोन घर पर ही छोड़ते हैं। बजाए इसके कि वे अपने खाने की तस्वीरें खींच कर इंस्टाग्राम पर अपलोड करें उन्हें बेहतर लगता है कि वे एक दूसरे के साथ वक्त बिताएं।

----------


## ashwanimale

कुछ दिन पहले पेंग्विन प्रेस ने एक किताब पब्लिश की है द पॉकेट स्क्वैंजर। इस किताब में रीडर्स से कई दिलचस्प काम करवाए हैं जिनमें अजीब सी चीजें इकट्ठी करना, किताबों के पन्नों पर गोदना और यों ही कई चीजों को खोजना शामिल है। किताब के लेखक केरी स्मिथ का कहना है, हम टेक्नोलॉजी से दूर नहीं भाग रहे हैं, लेकिन मुझे लगता है कि हम भूल चुके हैं कि चीजों का स्पर्श और खुशबू कैसी है।

----------


## ashwanimale

इस किताब के जरिए ऐसे ही कुछ छोटे-छोटे खेल या काम करवाए गए हैं जिससे आप एक बार फिर इनके स्पर्श और खुशबू में लौट सकें। अपनी किताब पब्लिश कर चुके स्लोअन का कहना है कि टेक्नोलॉजी से दूरी एक शानदार सफलता थी। वह अब भी अपना मेल और ट्विटर चेक करते हैं लेकिन उस दौरान नहीं जब वे किसी के साथ कॉफी या सैर पर हों।

----------


## ashwanimale

उन्होंने कहा कि यह अजीब है कि पहले वे यह सब काम पूरे समय किया करते थे। लेकिन काफी समय टेक्नोलॉजी से दूर रहने के बाद वह यह सीख गए हैं कि बिना फोन के घर से बाहर कैसे रहा जा सकता है। उन्होंने कहा, हो सकता है कि अब मैं अपने लिए एक नया स्मार्टफोन भी लूं।

----------


## ashwanimale

*गर्मी से लड़ाई में ज्यादा पैसो की जरूरत नहीं
*
गर्मी का मौसम है, हो सकता हैं आपके साथ ऐसा हुआ हो कि आप किसी कैम्पेन पर गए हों और आपको टैंट में भयंकर गर्मी सहन करनी पड़ी हो। यदि हां तो अब ऐसा नहीं होगा। दरअसल शीप मैक एलिस्टर ने अक्सर घर में बेकार मानी जाने खली बोतल आदि को मिलाकर एक पोर्टेबल एयर कंडीशनर तैयार किया है। इस एंयर कंडीशनर को उन्होंने DIY AC नाम दिया है। इसे आप टैंट, छोटे कमरे या फिर कही भी लगाकर गर्मी से निजात पा सकते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

यदि आप भी पोर्टेबल एंयर कंडीशनर तैयार करना चाहते हैं तो इसके लिए आपको सबसे पहले एक बड़े डिब्बे और कंप्यूटर के पंखे की जरूरत पड़ेगी। कंप्यूटर के पंखे को आप बड़े डिब्बे के ऊपर जोड़ दें, इसके बाद डिब्बे में साइड से छेद करके वाटर बोतल को इससे जोड़ दें। यह बोतल टैंट या कमरे के बाहर मौजूद ठंडी हवा को खीचेंगी। बड़े डिब्बे में जिस तरफ आपने बोतल लगाई है ठीक उसके दूसरी तरफ पंखे से जोड़ते हुए बैटरी को बांध दें। इसके बाद डिब्बे के अंदर बर्फ के कुछ टुकड़े रख दें। यदि आपके पास बर्फ के टुकड़े नहीं हैं तो डिब्बे में ठंडा पानी भी भरा जा सकता है। अब तैयार हो गया आपका पोर्टेबल एसी।

----------


## ashwanimale

जब आप इसे ऑन करेंगे तो यह बोतल के जरिए बाहर की हवा को खीचेगा और बर्फ के संपर्क में आकर यह हवा ठंडी हवा में बदल जाएगी। इससे आपका टैंट या कमरा आसानी से ठंडा हो जाएगा और आपको गर्मी से निजात मिल जाएगी। इसे तैयार करने में ज्यादा पैसो की जरूरत नहीं है। घर में काम न आने वाली खाली बोतल और डिब्बे से मिलाकर आप इसे आसानी से तैयार कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

क्या  तकनीक सच में ख़तम हो गयी है |

----------


## ashwanimale

> क्या  तकनीक सच में ख़तम हो गयी है |


अरे, अरे क्या कह रहे है, जब तक सूरज चाँद रहेगा, तकनीक तेरा वर्चस्व रहेगा, आपका अवतार भी एक तकनीक लगा कर बना है, कौन सी है तकनीक इसमें?

----------


## dkj

स्मार्टफोन के आते ही कई तरह के नए और विचित्र ऐप्स की धूम मच गई है। इंटरनेट और गूगल प्ले पर लाखों ऐसे ऐप्स हैं, जो आपके स्मार्टफोन की शोभा बढ़ा सकते हैं। लेकिन, कौन सा ऐप आपके स्मार्टफोन के लिए सही है? लाखों ऐप्स में से लोग अपनी पसंद के एप चुन ही लेते हैं। आजकल स्मार्टफोन के लिए एडल्ट ऐप्स डाउनलोड करने का चस्का सबको चढ़ गया है। हर रोज लाखों की तादात में ये ऐप्स डाउनलोड किए जाते हैं। 

आजकल सबसे ज्यादा एडल्ट ऐप्स डाउनलोड किए जा रहे हैं। इन ऐप्स को लोग काफी पसंद करते हैं। ऐसे में एक नया ट्रेंड देखने को मिल रहा है। इनमें से कुछ गेमिंग ऐप्स भी हैं।

----------


## dkj

*1**पोकर खेल काफी लोकप्रिय है। ताश के पत्ते काफी रोचक होते हैं। लेकिन अगर खेल के नियमों को थोड़ा सा बदल दिया जाए तो? स्ट्रिप पोकर गेम में इसके नाम की तरह हारने पर आपको मॉडल ईवा एंजेलिना स्ट्रिप करते हुए दिखाई देंगी।*

----------


## dkj

*2*ब्यूटी एंड मनी

यह एक अडल्ट प्वाइंट एंड क्लिक गेम है। इस खेल में ब्यूटी और मनी दोनो का ही बखूबी इस्तेमाल किया गया है

----------


## dkj

*3

*



नेकेड स्कैनर

यह थोड़ा अजीब एप है। इस एप से आप लोगों की नेकेड बॉडी दिखाई देती है। जी नहीं असल में ऐसा कुछ नहीं है। यह एप बस इल्यूशन पैदा करता है जिससे ऐसा दिखता है। अब इसे डाउनलोड करना है या नहीं ये तो आप ही जाने।

----------


## dkj

कुछ यूं बिकते हैं रूस में गैजेट्स, आप भी खरीदे बिना लौट नहीं सकते!

दिखने में अच्छे और नए फीचर वाले गैजेट्स लेना कौन नहीं चाहता, लेकिन अगर आप गैजेट लेने जाएं और साथ में कोई हसीन नजारा भी दिख जाए तो यह खरीदारी में सोने पे सुहागा होगा. 

आइए, हम आपको ले चलते हैं रूस के उन गैजेट्स स्टोर्स में, जहां एक से बढ़कर एक गैजेट्स की भरमार तो है ही, साथ ही आपको मिलेंगी ऐसी हसीनाएं कि बिना कुछ ख़रीदे आप वापस लौट ही नहीं सकते.

----------


## dkj

> कुछ यूं बिकते हैं रूस में गैजेट्स, आप भी खरीदे बिना लौट नहीं सकते!
> 
> दिखने में अच्छे और नए फीचर वाले गैजेट्स लेना कौन नहीं चाहता, लेकिन अगर आप गैजेट लेने जाएं और साथ में कोई हसीन नजारा भी दिख जाए तो यह खरीदारी में सोने पे सुहागा होगा. 
> 
> आइए, हम आपको ले चलते हैं रूस के उन गैजेट्स स्टोर्स में, जहां एक से बढ़कर एक गैजेट्स की भरमार तो है ही, साथ ही आपको मिलेंगी ऐसी हसीनाएं कि बिना कुछ ख़रीदे आप वापस लौट ही नहीं सकते.


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

----------


## dkj

ईशा खरे है इनका नाम. उम्र सिर्फ 18 साल और बारहवीं में पढ़ रही हैं. लेकिन साहब कारनामे ऐसे किये हैं कि गूगल, इंटेल जैसी कंपनी भी इनका लोहा मान चुकी है. इन्होंने बनाया है ऐसा चार्जर जो आपके मोबाइल को सिर्फ 20 सेकेंड में चार्ज कर देगा. 

दुनिया भर की बड़ी-बड़ी मोबाइल कंपनियां जहां बैटरी की समस्या से जूझ रही हैं, जबकि इस समस्या का समाधान खोज निकाला इस इंडियन छोरी ने. ईशा खरे ने अपने ईजाद किये छोटे से डिवाइस की बदौलत इंटेल फाउंडेशन यंग साइंटिस्ट अवार्ड जीत लिया है. इसके लिए उन्हें 50000 डॉलर (लगभग 2700000 रुपए) की इनामी राशि भी दी गई है.

----------


## dkj

ईशा खरे है इनका नाम. उम्र सिर्फ 18 साल और बारहवीं में पढ़ रही हैं. लेकिन साहब कारनामे ऐसे किये हैं कि गूगल, इंटेल जैसी कंपनी भी इनका लोहा मान चुकी है. इन्होंने बनाया है ऐसा चार्जर जो आपके मोबाइल को सिर्फ 20 सेकेंड में चार्ज कर देगा. 

दुनिया भर की बड़ी-बड़ी मोबाइल कंपनियां जहां बैटरी की समस्या से जूझ रही हैं, जबकि इस समस्या का समाधान खोज निकाला इस इंडियन छोरी ने. ईशा खरे ने अपने ईजाद किये छोटे से डिवाइस की बदौलत इंटेल फाउंडेशन यंग साइंटिस्ट अवार्ड जीत लिया है. इसके लिए उन्हें 50000 डॉलर (लगभग 2700000 रुपए) की इनामी राशि भी दी गई है.

----------


## dkj

> ईशा खरे है इनका नाम. उम्र सिर्फ 18 साल और बारहवीं में पढ़ रही हैं. लेकिन साहब कारनामे ऐसे किये हैं कि गूगल, इंटेल जैसी कंपनी भी इनका लोहा मान चुकी है. इन्होंने बनाया है ऐसा चार्जर जो आपके मोबाइल को सिर्फ 20 सेकेंड में चार्ज कर देगा. 
> 
> दुनिया भर की बड़ी-बड़ी मोबाइल कंपनियां जहां बैटरी की समस्या से जूझ रही हैं, जबकि इस समस्या का समाधान खोज निकाला इस इंडियन छोरी ने. ईशा खरे ने अपने ईजाद किये छोटे से डिवाइस की बदौलत इंटेल फाउंडेशन यंग साइंटिस्ट अवार्ड जीत लिया है. इसके लिए उन्हें 50000 डॉलर (लगभग 2700000 रुपए) की इनामी राशि भी दी गई है. 
> Attachment 768460



ईशा खरे कैलिफोर्निया में रहने वाली भारतीय मूल की 18 वर्षीय छात्रा हैं. पिछले सप्ताह फिनिक्स में हुए इंटेल इंटरनेशनल साइंस एंड इंजीनियरिंग फेयर में इन्होंने अपने ईजाद किये डिवाइस को प्रदर्शित किया. साइज में इतना छोटा होने के बावजूद यह डिवाइस आपके मोबाइल को सिर्फ 20 सेकेंड में चार्ज कर सकता है.


ईशा का यह क्रांतिकारी डिवाइस अभी अपने इनिशियल फेज में है. इसमें एक सुपरकैपेसिटर लगा हुआ है जो लाइट इमिटेड डाइओड (LED) को चार्ज कर जलाता है. इस तकनीक को अगर सही दिशा में आगे बढ़ाया जाए तो यही भविष्य में मोबाइल चार्जर का काम कर सकता है. 

ईशा खरे का यह डिवाइस एक फ्लेक्सिबल सुपरकैपेसिटर है. इसका रिचार्ज साइकल 10000 है, जो अन्य सामान्य बैटरी की तुलना में 10गुना है. अवार्ड जीतने के बाद दिए इन्टरव्यू में ईशा ने बताया कि हमेशा बैटरी चार्ज करने की परेशानी ने उन्हें इस तरह का डिवाइस बनाने के लिए उत्साहित किया. 

नैनो केमिस्ट्री की छात्रा ईशा अपने डिवाइस को और छोटा करने पर काम कर रही हैं. इसके फ्लेक्सिबल नेचर के कारण यह डिवाइस फोल्डेबल डिस्प्ले, कपड़े, फैब्रिक जैसी चीजों में भी प्रयोग में लाया जा सकता है.

----------


## ashwanimale

कन्या या आपको किसको शुक्रिया कहूँ, दोनों को कह रहा हूँ, थैंक्स मित्र

----------


## ashwanimale

और ईशा ने कहा है की उनके पास आगे रिसर्च करने के लिए प्लान है वे इस ईनामी राशी का उपयोग रिसर्च और पढाई में करेंगी

----------


## dkj

> कन्या या आपको किसको शुक्रिया कहूँ, दोनों को कह रहा हूँ, थैंक्स मित्र


:712::712::1057:

----------


## anjali

*Top Ten Best Laptop Brands In 2013**
no.1 apple 
*

2.
3.you want to know  ---http://meribazi.com/?p=1055

----------


## .jaguar.

यदि समाचारों पर विश्वास किया जाये तो गूगल का ziphone अगले दो सप्ताह में पूरी दुनिया में एक साथ लॉच किया जायेगा। google भारत में भी मोबाइल सेवा प्रदाताओं से इस बारे में बात कर रहा है जिससे कि उनके नेटवर्क पर गूगल अपना फोन लॉंच कर सके।

----------


## .jaguar.

गूगल के फोन के बारे में कहा जा रहा है कि इस फोन पर मुफ्त कॉल की जा सकेंगी, बस आपको इस फोन पर चलने वाले विज्ञापनों को देखना होगा।

----------


## .jaguar.

खबर के अनुसार ये बताया जा रहा है कि कंपनी जल्द ही मोबाइल के बाजार में एक बडा धमाका कर सकती है। खबर जोरों पर है कि गूगल जल्द ही अपना जी-फोन ला सकती है। कंपनी अब तक इस बारे में कुछ खुलकर नहीं बोली है लेकिन इस बारे में कुछ अहम संकेत मिले हैं।

----------


## .jaguar.

कुछ लोगों का अनुमान है कि गूगल फ्री मोबाइल सर्विस लाने का धमाका कर सकती है। इस थ्योरी के समर्थकों का कहना है कि गूगल ने जी-मेल, जी-मैप और गूगल डॉक्युमेंट जैसी फ्री सर्विस देकर बाजार पर कब्जा किया और यह फॉर्म्युला सेलफोन बाजार में भी आ सकता है।

----------


## .jaguar.

वॉल स्ट्रीट जर्नल ने महीना भर पहले रिपोर्ट किया था कि जी-फोन के प्रोटोटाइप तैयार हो गए हैं। संकेत हैं कि हैंडसेट की कीमत करीब 100 डॉलर रखी जा सकती है। रॉयटर्स की सब्सिडरी कंपनी एनियन रिसर्च के मुताबिक जी-फोन बडी स्क्रीन वाला हैंडसेट होगा, जिसमें 3-जी फीचर होंगे।

----------


## ashwanimale

गैजेटियर: गैजेट लवर्स की गपशप

यह थ्रेड उन सभी का है जो किसी न किसी रूप में आधुनिक *तकनीक के प्रयोगकर्ता और प्रशंसक* हैं, यहां हम उन सभी मामलों में सुझाव, समस्या पर *चर्चा* करेंगे जो कि तकनीक, गैजेट, सुविधा से सम्बंधित हो, यहां फोरम के सभी नियम लागू हैं, 

* सभी तकनीकी सिद्धहस्त सदस्य इस सूत्र के लिये विशेष आमंत्रिती हैं, *विशेषरूप से टेक गुरू, राज इन्दौरी  और उनके समकक्ष की सभी शख्सियतों* की टिप्पणियों का शिद्दत से इंतजार है, ये सभी शख्सियतें हैं ही इतनी महान कि इनकी प्रत्येक टिप्पणी के बाद अगली टिप्पणियों का हम सभी को इंतजार रहेगा। अनुभवी तकनीक लवर इस थ्रेड पर सूत्रधार के समान अधिकार प्राप्त साथी रहेंगे।

----------


## ashwanimale

प्रथम पोस्ट के द्वारा मैं आप सभी का परिचय उस सुविधा से कराता हूं, जो कि इस मामले में अनोखी है कि यह नये और पुराने विचारों के मध्य एक पुल का कार्य करती है। यह एक ऐप है जो कि एन्ड्रायड बेस्ड गैजेट्स पर कार्य करती है। इसका नाम है ‘भजन्स’: बहुत से लोगों को सुबह-शाम भजन सुनना अच्छा लगता है। लेकिन अच्छे भजनों का कलेक्शन बनाना मुश्किल और खर्चीला काम है। क्या ही अच्छा हो कि आपको सैंकड़ों चुनिंदा भजनों का शानदार कलेक्शन फ्री में मिल जाए और वह भी अपने एंड्रोइड मोबाइल या टैबलेट में, जिसे आप अपनी सुविधा के हिसाब से जब चाहें बजा सकें!

----------


## ashwanimale

भजनों का खजाना लेकर आया है यह एप्लीकेशन जिसे आप गूगल प्ले स्टोर से फ्री डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं। इसमें मौजूद हैं दो-चार दर्जन या दो-चार सौ नहीं बल्कि पूरे डेढ़ हजार भजन, जिन्हें डाउनलोड करने के बाद शायद आपको कभी बाजार जाकर सीडी खरीदने की जरूरत न पड़े। चाहें तो इस भारी-भरकम कलेक्शन में अपने पसंदीदा भजन की तलाश के लिए सर्च फीचर का इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं।

ऐपः भजन्स
कीमतः फ्री

----------


## ashwanimale

द्वितीय पोस्ट में हमारे एक गैजेटियर मित्र भविष्य में पापुलर होने वाली एक अत्याधुनिक सुविधा से दो चार करा रहे हैं जिसके बारे में जानकर हम अपने ज्ञानार्जन के तरीके में उल्लेखनीय परिवर्तन ला सकते हैं। यह एक गैजेट है, जिसको हम ‘जादुई पेन’ कह सकते हैं। यह पेन कई उपलब्ध तकनीकों का संगम है। यह जीवन के कई पहलुओं में लाभदायक है जैसे कि क्या आप अपनी कक्षा में दिए जाने वाले लेक्चर्स को रिकॉर्ड करना चाहते हैं और बुकमार्क भी? लाइवस्क्राइब की मदद लीजिए।

----------


## ashwanimale

यह एक जादुई किस्म का पेन है जिसके भीतर ऑडियो रिकॉर्डर के साथ-साथ कैमरा, बुकमार्क सुविधा और दूसरी बहुत सारी खासियतें मौजूद हैं। इसका डिक्टाफोन प्रोफेसर साहब का पूरा का पूरा लेक्चर रिकॉर्ड करने में सक्षम है। लेक्चर के किसी खास बिंदु को हाईलाइट करना है तो उसी समय अपनी डायरी पर लेक्चर के उस बिंदु से जुड़ा छोटा सा बुकमार्क लिखें (जैसे ‘भारतीय अर्थव्यवस्था’ या ‘आर्थिक सुधार’) और लाइवस्क्राइब के कैमरा में उसे रिकॉर्ड कर लें। अगली बार जब कभी भी आप इस जादुई पेन को डायरी में लिखे उस शब्द (बुकमार्क) के पास ले जाएँगे, लेक्चर का ठीक वही हिस्सा प्लेबैक करके सुनाया जाएगा। हो सकता है कि पढ़ने में यह प्रक्रिया जटिल महसूस हो रही हो, लेकिन वास्तव में यह बेहद आसान है। ऑडियो रिकॉर्डिंग और बुकमार्किंग के साथ-साथ लाइवस्क्राइब लिखी हुई पंक्तियों को कंप्यूटर में ट्रांसफर भी कर सकता है, जैसे कोई स्कैनर हो। दिखने में यह एक सामान्य पेन जैसा ही है, और काम भी उसी की तरह करता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

इसका इन्फ्रा रेड कैमरा आपके लिखे हर एक अक्षर को रिकॉर्ड करने में सक्षम है। पत्रकारों, अनुवादकों, शोधकर्ताओं, इंटरव्यू करने वालों आदि के लिए भी यह बहुत काम का है जिन्हें ढेर सारी रिकॉर्डिंग में अपने मतलब के बिंदु हाईलाइट करने होते हैं और रिकॉर्डिंग पर आधारित टिप्पणी लिखते समय वे बार-बार पूरी रिकॉर्डिंग सुनने के झंझट से बचना चाहते हैं। लाइवस्क्राइब भारत में करीब आठ हजार रुपए में उपलब्ध है। इसकी ओएलईडी स्क्रीन में बची हुई बैटरी और बाकी बचा स्टोरेज स्पेस दिखता रहता है। इसे खास किस्म के डॉटेड पेपर की डायरी के साथ इस्तेमाल करना होता है, जिस पर आप अपने बुकमार्क लिखते हैं। यह किसी यूएसबी ड्राइव की तरह कंप्यूटर से कनेक्ट होता है। दो गीगाबाइट से लेकर आठ गीगाबाइट तक का स्टोरेज स्पेस, दो स्मार्टफोन कैप्स, दो इंक कार्टि्रज, एक यूएसबी केबल और एक डॉट पेपर नोटबुक साथ मिलती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

तृतीय पोस्ट: 
तकनीक ने हमें बहुत कुछ दिया है जरूरत है कि सिर्फ  तकनीक से फैमिलयर हुआ जाये, उन्हें उचित रूप से उपयोग किया जाये, इसी क्रम में एक और ऐप है जिसका नाम है ‘भगवद्गीता’ हम सभी जानते हैं कि भगवद्गीता हिंदू धर्म के सबसे ज्यादा प्रमुख और लोकप्रिय धर्मग्रंथों में से एक है। अब इसका फ्रीए डिजिटल स्वरूप भी आपको श्रद्धा.भक्ति के आनंद में सराबोर करने के लिए मौजूद हैए जिसमें गीता के सभी 18 अध्याय और 701 श्लोक शामिल हैं।
आप चाहें तो हर श्लोक को बार.बार सुन सकते हैं और पसंदीदा श्लोकों को अलग से बुकमार्क कर प्लेलिस्ट में डाल सकते हैं। सभी श्लोकों के ऑडियो के साथ.साथ संस्कृत टेक्स्ट भी मौजूद है और अंग्रेजी अनुवाद भी।
ऐपः भगवद्गीता फ्री
कीमतः फ्री

----------


## ashwanimale

आज जब ऐसे भी लोगों की संख्या बढ़ रही है जो मोबाइल फोन को बवाले जान मान रहे हैं, वे मोबाइल नामक भूत से पीछा छुड़ाने की सोच रहे हैं, ऐसा में उपलब्ध हो चुका है एक ऐसा गैजेट जो कि उनके इस भूत से पूरा पीछा अभी शायद न छुड़ा सके पर एक ठंडी हवा के झोके के समान राहत देगा। यह गैजेट है एक घड़ी के रूप में, तो मित्रों अब स्मार्टफोन को भूलने के लिये हो जाइये तैयार क्यों कि अब घड़ी में है इंटरनेट, इसलिये कह सकते हैं कि स्मार्टफोन को गुजरे जमाने की बात बनाने आ गई है स्मार्टवॉच।

----------


## ashwanimale

अगर कहीं कोई शख्स अपनी घड़ी की स्क्रीन को टैप और टच करते दिखाई दे तो चैंकिएगा मत। नए जमाने की कलाई घड़ी किसी दमदार फोन से कम नहीं है। वह सिर्फ वक्त नहीं बताती, फोन कॉल्स भी रिसीव करती है और फेसबुक-ट्विटर के मैसेज भी। इसकी छोटी सी स्क्रीन पर आप अपने ईमेल भी पढ़ सकते हैं तो दोस्तों-रिश्तेदारों के फोटो भी देख सकते हैं। कैलकुलेटर, कैलेंडर और म्यूजिक प्लेयर जैसे ढेरों एप्लीकेशन्स इसमें समा सकते हैं। जैसे कलाई पर बंधा छोटा सा कंप्यूटर हो। सोनी स्मार्टवॉच छह हजार रुपए में भारतीय बाजार में भी उपलब्ध है। आधुनिक और ट्रेंडी एंड्रोइड ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम से लैस स्मार्टवॉच किसी स्मार्टफोन के साथ मिलकर काम करती है। ब्लूटूथ के जरिए पहले इसे फोन के साथ श्पेयरश् किया जाता है। और उसके बाद यह बन जाती है आपके स्मार्टफोन की ट्रू कॉपी। वहाँ मैसेज आया, तो यहाँ भी दिखाई देगा। स्मार्टफोन ने ट्वीट रिसीव की तो घड़ी में भी बीप बज उठी।

----------


## ashwanimale

किसी ‘बोर’ इंसान का कॉल आ रहा है तो घड़ी में ही ‘डिक्लाइन’ पर टच कर दीजिए। छात्रों को तो यह बहुत पसंद आएगी। बार-बार कॉल रिसीव करने के लिए कक्षा से उठकर बाहर जाने की जरूरत नहीं और न ही हर बार फोन उठाने की। हाँ ब्लूटूथ की सीमा के चलते घड़ी और फोन के बीच दूरी दस मीटर से ज्यादा नहीं होनी चाहिए। दिखने में बेहद आकर्षक, ट्रेंडी और मॉडर्न सोनी स्मार्टवॉच की लंबाई-चैड़ाई (36 गुणे 36 मिमी) बड़े आकार की सामान्य घड़ी जितनी ही है और मोटाई आम घड़ियों से दोगुनी (8 मिमी)। 1.3 इंच की ओएलईडी स्क्रीन सुनने में भले ही छोटी लगे, अपना काम बखूबी करती है। छोटी सी टचस्क्रीन पर डिस्प्ले दाएँ-बाएँ के साथ-साथ ऊपर-नीचे भी खिसकाया जा सकता है। और हाँ, यह काम भले ही स्मार्टफोन वाला करे, दिखती घड़ी जैसी ही है और घड़ी का असली काम (समय और तारीख दिखाना) भी बखूबी करती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

*तकनीक के बुरे पहलू को न करें नजरंदाज*
क्या कभी आपने google.com या pipl.com पर अपना नाम टाइप करके देखा है! आप हैरान रह जाएंगे कि आपके बारे में कितनी सारी जानकारी इंटरनेट पर मौजूद है। यह खतरनाक है और आने वाली किसी मुश्किल का संकेत भी। इसमें आपकी फोटो, ईमेल एड्रेस, फोन नबंर और परिवार की जानकारी भी हो सकती है।  इसलिए जरूरत है इंटरनेट पर काम करते हुए *सावधान* रहने की। 
अपने सोशल मीडिया प्रोफाइल पर एक नजर डालें और दी गई जानकारी सीमित करें। सोशल मीडिया प्रोफाइल न भरें जितनी ज्यादा सूचना आप ऑनलाइन शेयर करेंगे उतना ही किसी के लिए आप तक पहुंचना आसान हो जाएगा, इसलिए ऐसा न करें। जिन लोगों को आपका नाम, जन्मदिन, ईमेल एड्रेस और फोन नंबर जानने की जरूरत है, वह इस बारे में जानते हैं।

----------


## navneet01

अश्विनी जी अच्छा सूत्र , काम की जानकारी मिलने वाली है

----------


## ashwanimale

हार्डवेयर पासवर्ड भी जरूरी मामला पीसी, लैपटॉप का हो या फिर मोबाइल का, अपनी डिवाइस में पासवर्ड जरूर सेट करें। डिवाइस के खो जाने या गलती से कहीं छूट जाने की स्थिति में यह पासवर्ड आपकी प्राइवेसी की सुरक्षा करेगा। पासवर्ड के अलावा ऐसे एप भी इंस्टॉल करें जो आपकी डिवाइस के खोने पर उसकी लोकेशन का पता लगा सकें। यह भी ध्यान रखें कि आपका कंप्यूटर और मोबाइल डिवाइसेज एंटी-मालवेअर एप्स और सॉफ्टवेयर से लोडिड हों। यदि आप नहीं चाहते कि कोई भी आपके कंप्यूटर तक पहुंच बनाकर यह देखे कि आप ऑनलाइन क्या सर्फ कर रहे हैं तो ‘प्राइवेट ब्राउजिंग’ के ऑप्शन को एनेबल करें। यह सेटिंग सभी वेबब्राउजर में उपलब्ध होती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

> अश्विनी जी अच्छा सूत्र , काम की जानकारी मिलने वाली है


शुक्रिया नवनीत जी, आपकी बारम्बार सहायता की जरूरत पड़ सकती है, कृपया गौर करते रहियेगा, जहां कहीं इस सूत्र लायक अपडेट मिले, अपडेट कर दीजियेगा। 
* विनम्रता से यही निवेदन सभी भ्रमणकर्ता मित्रों से है।

----------


## ashwanimale

यह कुकीज, टेम्परेरी फाइल और आपकी ब्राउजिंग हिस्ट्री को आपके विंडो क्लोज करने के बाद डिलीट कर देता है। पासवर्ड पर पकड़: यह काफी मुश्किल है कि आप अपनी दर्जन भर ऑनलाइन सर्विसेज के लिए अलग-अलग पासवर्ड का इस्तेमाल करें और उन्हें याद रखें। इसलिए ज्यादातर लोग एक ही पासवर्ड का इस्तेमाल करते हैं। इसके साथ सबसे बड़ी समस्या यह है कि अगर फिशिंग अटैक या किसी और तरीके से किसी के हाथ आपका पासवर्ड लग गया तो वह आपके सभी अकाउंट्स तक पहुंच सकता है और आपके लिए मुसीबत खड़ी कर सकता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

इस परेशानी से बचने के लिए पासवर्ड मैनेजर का इस्तेमाल करें। इसके लिए LAstPass एक अच्छा विकल्प है, जो पासवर्ड मैनेज करने का काम करता है। टू-फैक्टर ऑथेंटिफिकेशन: आप अपने फेसबुक, गूगल, ड्रॉपबॉक्स, माइक्रोसॉफ्ट, ट्विटर और अन्य अकाउंट्स को टू-फैक्टर ऑथेंटिफिकेशन से लॉक कर सकते हैं। इसका मतलब यह है कि जब आप लॉग इन करते हैं तो आपको एक स्पेशल कोड एंटर करने की जरूरत होती है, जो कि वह साइट आपके फोन पर मैसेज के द्वारा भेजती है। कुछ सर्विसेज में इसकी जरूरत हर बार लॉग इन करते वक्त होती है और कुछ में सिर्फ तब, जब आप नया डिवाइस या वेब ब्राउजर इस्तेमाल करते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

करें गूगल अलर्ट सेट: यह एक आसान तरीका है वेब की दुनिया में हो रही आपसे जुड़ी बातों को जानने का। इसके लिए आपको सिर्फ गूगल को यह बताना कि आप किन चीजों पर नजर रखना चाहते हैं। जब बात अपनी प्राइवेसी की है तो आप अपना नाम दर्ज कर सकते हैं। इसके अलावा जिन वेब पेज या ब्लॉग्स पर आप नजर रखना चाहते हैं उनके बारे में गूगल को बताकर भी अलर्ट सेट कर सकते हैं। 
पैसे देकर करें शॉपिंग: बिजनेस इन्साइडर नामक एक वेबसाइट की मानें तो क्रेडिट कार्ड कंपनियां आपके द्वारा खरीदे जाने वाले सामान की जानकारी एडवरटाइजर्स को बेचती हैं। 
यदि आप नहीं चाहते कि ऐसा हो तो शॉपिंग करने के लिए पुराने तरीके का ही इस्तेमाल करें। यानी नगद दें और सामान लें।

----------


## ashwanimale

सोशल नेटवर्क एक्टिविटी को प्राइवेट रखें: फेसबुक सेटिंग चेक करें और वहां अपने दोस्तों को ही अपनी एक्टिविटी से जुड़ने की इजाजत दें। ऊपर की ओर दाईं तरफ बने प्राइवेसी सेटिंग के विकल्प पर जाएं और वहां ‘हू कैन सी माई स्टफ’ पर जाकर विकल्प सेट करें। ट्विटर के लिए भी सेटिंग विकल्प पर जाएं। यहां जाकर आप हर तरह की प्राइवेसी सेटिंग कर सकते हैं। मसलन उस बॉक्स के बारे में जो ट्विटर को यह अनुमति देता है कि वह आपकी ट्वीट्स के साथ आपकी लोकेशन भी दिखाए या फिर यह कि आपके ट्वीट सिर्फ वही लोग देख पाएं, जिन्हें आपने अनुमति दी है।

----------


## ashwanimale

इसी तरह गूगल पर भी आप सेटिंग्स में जाकर यह तय कर सकते हैं कि आपसे कौन बात कर सकता है और आपके पोस्ट्स पर कौन कमेंट कर सकता है। इस तरह आप सोशल नेटवर्क से जुड़े रहेंगे, वो भी सुरक्षा के साथ। इंटरनेट की दुनिया में घूमते हुए कहीं आप अपनी प्राइवेसी को तो खतरे में नहीं डाल रहे? यह सवाल कुछ लोगों को हैरान कर सकता है, मगर सच यही है कि हर बात के लिए इंटरनेट और सोशल नेटवर्किंग पर बढ़ती निर्भरता के कारण इंटरनेट यूजर की निजी जानकारी बेहद आसानी से सबके पास जा रही है।

----------


## ingole

काफी दिनों बाद माले जी ने कोई सूत्र शुरू किया है , लेकिन इसकी शुरूआती प्रविष्टियों को देखकर ये अंदाजा लगाना मुश्किल नहीं है की आगे चलकर ये सूत्र कितना ज्ञानवर्धक और जानकारीपूर्ण होने वाला है. एक तरीके से जानकारियों के खजाने की खुदाई शुरू हो चुकी है और दिन प्रतिदिन नयी नयी तकनीकी जानकारियों से रूबरू होने का मौक़ा मिलेगा, धन्यवाद माले जी.

----------


## ashwanimale

> काफी दिनों .........माले जी.


भाई, मैं प्रयास करता रहूंगा, वादा, आपसे सहयोग पाने का इरादा,

----------


## ashwanimale

लीजिये मित्रों, एक छोटी उपलब्धि-महत्वपूर्ण चीज की जानकारी, आप सभी जानते हैं, कम्प्यूटर पर अधिक समय तक बैठने वाले लोगों को हाथ में नसों से सम्बंधति रोग होने की भरपूर सम्भावना होती है। ऐसे में क्या आप ऐसे माउस की कल्पना कर सकते हैं जिसे अंगूठी की तरह उंगली में पहना जा सके?

----------


## ashwanimale

परंतु यदि ऐसा हो जाए तो कितना अच्छा हो? क्योंकि कीबोर्ड पर टाइप करते समय बार-बार माउस को हिलाने-डुलाने के लिए बार-बार हाथ को इधर-उधर ले जाने की समस्या काम करने में बाधा बनती है और इसके साथ ही नसों में तनाव संबंधी बीमारी का का कारण बनती है।
क्या ही अच्छा हो कि टाइप करते समय उंगली को थोड़ा टेढ़ा करें और स्क्रीन पर माउस करसर घूम जाए!

----------


## ashwanimale

माइसेस्त्रो 3डी माउस (Mycestro) ने यह कल्पना सच कर दिखाई है। पेन के ढक्कन से भी छोटे आकार के इस माउस का डिजाइन अद्भुत है। डिजाइन कुछ इस तरह का है कि इतने से आकार में ही तीन माउस बटन भी समाहित किए गए हैं और उनको इस्तेमाल करना जरा भी असुविधाजनक नहीं लगता।

----------


## ashwanimale

माइसेस्त्रो 3डी माउस को दाएँ हाथ की तर्जनी उंगली में अंगूठी की तरह पहना जा सकता है। यह वायरलैस संकेतों के आधार पर काम करता है। कीबोर्ड से हाथ हटाए बिना तर्जनी उंगली को ऊपर-नीचे करके देखेंगे तो स्क्रीन पर भी माउस के तीर का निशान ऊपर नीचे होगा। यानी इस्तेमाल में बेहद आसान। 
3डी माउस के बाईं तरफ ठीक पारंपरिक माउस की तरह तीन बटन बने हुए हैं और उनमें से मनचाहे बटन को अंगूठे के जरिए दबाना बहुत आसान है। बिल्कुल उतना ही आसान जितना कि सामान्य माउस में होता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

फर्क यह है कि अब आप माउस से जुड़ी सारी कमांड्स हाथ उठाए या घुमाए बिना ही दे सकते हैं। इसमें ब्लूटूथ 4.0 प्रोटोकॉल का इस्तेमाल किया गया है। माउस बैटरी के जरिए काम करता है जिसे एक बार चार्ज करने के बाद आठ घंटे तक इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है। 
चार्जिंग के लिए एडेप्टर के इस्तेमाल की जरूरत नहीं है बल्कि यूएसबी केबल के जरिए कंप्यूटर से जोड़ने भर की जरूरत है।

----------


## ashwanimale

नाम में 3डी शब्द इसलिए जुड़ा है क्योंकि यह सामान्य माउस की तरह सिर्फ दाएं बाएं और ऊपर नीचे ही नहीं बल्कि आगे और पीछे के मूवमेंट्स को ट्रैक करने में भी सक्षम है।
इस अनूठे गैजेट के जन्म की कहानी भी छोटी मगर दिलचस्प है।

----------


## ashwanimale

इसके डिजाइनर ने एक विमान यात्रा के दौरान देखा कि एक सहयात्री अपने लैपटॉप कंप्यूटर से जुड़े हुए माउस को इस्तेमाल करने के लिए परेशान हो रहा है। कई लोग लैपटॉप के साथ भी माउस का इस्तेमाल करना पसंद करते हैं क्योंकि उन्हें यह लैपटॉप के ट्रैकपैड पर उंगली फिराने की तुलना में ज्यादा सुविधाजनक महसूस होता है। 
इस यात्री ने अपने लैपटॉप को विमान की सीट के पीछे बनी ट्रे पर रखा हुआ था और माउस के लिए जगह ही नहीं मिल रही थी।

----------


## ashwanimale

उसकी तकलीफ को देखते हुए माउस के डिजाइनर के मन में ख्याल आया कि क्या कोई ऐसा छोटा सा गैजेट बनाया जा सकता है जिसके लिए अलग से जगह की जरूरत न हो और बार-बार हाथ को इधर से उधर ले जाने का झंझट भी खत्म हो जाए? उसी का नतीजा है यह दिलचस्प और उपयोगी 3डी माउस।

----------


## ashwanimale

नोटी जी कहाँ हैं आप 
क्या हो रहा है आजकल 
क्या कुछ सहायता मिल सकेगी 
इस सूत्र के लिए 
और एक पर्सनल हेल्प भी 
आपके रिप्लायर के बाद बताता हूँ,

----------


## ashwanimale

.................

----------


## doccyk

भाई बढ़िया जानकारी है लेकिन हमें तकनीक को कभी कभी भुलाना चाहिए और साधा और सरल जीवन कमसे कम महीने मै एक बार तो बिताना चाहिए

----------


## donsplender

बढीया सुत्र ! जानकारीयों से भरा !! पर मैें जीवन में कम से कम तकनीकी के उपयोंग के पक्ष में ही हुं !! तकनीकी ने जीवन में भले ही सुख सुविधा प्रदान की हो पर तुरन्त न दिखने वाले ऐसे नुकसान ज्यादा हुए है जो बहुत ही लम्बे समय बाद पता चलते है और रिकवरेबल भी नहीं है !!

----------


## pkj21

अच्छी जानकारी है महोदय ।

----------


## ashwanimale

कर्व डिस्प्ले वाला स्मार्टफोन

----------


## ashwanimale

एलजी कर्व डिस्घ्प्ले वाला स्मार्टफोन काफी समय से चर्चा ने बना हुआ हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

कंपनी ने भारत में अपने कर्व (घुमावदार) स्मार्टफोन जी फ्लेक्स स्मार्टफोन को शोकेस कर दिया है।

----------


## ashwanimale

फोन की बिक्री फरवरी 2014 तक शुरू हो जाएगी।

----------


## ashwanimale

कंपनी ने फिलहाल फोन के डिस्घ्प्ले से पर्द हटा दिया है

----------


## ashwanimale

लेकिन अभी इसकी कीमत के बारे में कोई खुलासा नहीं किया गया है।

----------


## ashwanimale

उम्मीद जताई जा रही है कि इसकी कीमत 60,000 से 65,000 रुपए तक हो सकती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

एलजी जी फ्लेक्स के डिजाइन को काफी दिलचस्प बनाया गया है।

----------


## ashwanimale

इसका डिस्घ्प्ले फ्लेक्सेबल बनाया गया है साथ ही, इसके बैकपैनल पर सेल्फ हीलिंग कोटिंग का दिया गया है।

----------


## ashwanimale

इस पर आपके उंगलियों के निशान, स्क्रेच खुद ही गायब हो जाते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

एलजी से पहले सैमसंग ने कर्व स्क्रीन फोन को लांच किया था लेकिन वह फोन भारत में उपलब्ध नहीं हो सका था।

----------


## ashwanimale

कर्व स्क्रीन के साथ लांच होने वाला भारत का यह पहला फोन है।

----------


## ashwanimale

स्क्रीन के साथ फोन का पिछला पैनल भी कर्व है।

----------


## ashwanimale

कर्व स्क्रीन के साथ यह एलजी के स्मार्टफोन सीरीज में अब तक का सबसे बड़ा स्क्रीन वाला फोन भी है।

----------


## ashwanimale

फोन में पीओएलईडी डिस्घ्प्ले है और इसका स्क्रीन रेजोल्यूशन 720x1280 पिक्सल है।

----------


## ashwanimale

कर्व बॉडी के बावजूद फोन स्लीम है। इसकी मोटाई मात्र 8.7 एमएम है।

----------


## ashwanimale

बेहतर साउंड क्वालिटी के लिए इसे एलजी के अन्य फोन की तरह डॉल्बी साउंड इन्हांसमेंट  से लैस किया गया है।

----------


## ashwanimale

क्वालकॉम  के नवीन एमएम 8974 स्नैपड्रैगन 800 चिपसेट पर आधारित इस फोन में 2.26 गीगाहर्ट्ज का क्वाडकोर प्रोसेसर  है

----------


## ashwanimale

जो कि हाल ही में लॉन्च एलजी जी2 मॉडल में भी देखा गया था।

----------


## ashwanimale

बेहतर ग्राफिक्स के लिए इसमें एड्रिनो 330 जीपीयू है। फोटोग्राफी के लिए इसमें 13.0 मेगापिक्सल का कैमरा दिया गया है

----------


## ashwanimale

जबकि 2.1 मेगापिक्सल का सेकेंड्री कैमरा उपलब्ध है।

----------


## ashwanimale

एलजी कर्व फ्लेक्स की इंटरनल मैमोरी  32 जीबी है

----------


## ashwanimale

और इसमें 2 जीबी की रैम मैमोरी है। हालांकि कमी कही जा सकती है कि इसमें एक्सपेंडेबल मैमोरी सपोर्ट नहीं है।

----------


## ashwanimale

कनेक्टिविटी के लिए इसमें जीपीआरएस, 3जी, वाईफाई और ब्लूटूथ के अलावा एनएफसी भी है।

----------


## ashwanimale

फोन को एंड्रॉयड ऑपरेटिंग 4.2 जेलीबीन पर पेश किया गया है।

----------


## ashwanimale

हालांकि ऑपरेटिंग थोड़ा पुराना कहा जा सकता है कि क्योंकि इसके बाद 4.3 जेलीबीन और 4.4 किटकैट  भी दस्तक दे चुका है।

----------


## ashwanimale

हालांकि इस रेंज में इसे कड़ी टक्कर एप्पल आईफोन 5सी, सैमसंग गैलेक्सी एस4, एक्सपीरिया जेड1 और सैमसंग गैलेक्सी नोट 3 से मिलने वाली है। बावजूद इसके यह एजली द्वारा एक नया प्रयोग कहा जाएगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

*एक और खबर यह है कि* 
शोधकर्ताओं ने दांत को कीड़ों से बचाने के लिए टॉफी विकसित की है।

----------


## ashwanimale

यह टॉफी मिठास रहित है। बर्लिन की बायोटेक फर्म आर्गनोबैलेंस के क्रिस्टीन लैंग एवं उनके साथियों ने मृत बैक्टीरिया युक्त टॉफी बनाई है।

----------


## ashwanimale

इसे खाने से दांतों में वे बैक्टीरिया सक्रिय नहीं हो पाते हैं जो ‘कैविटी’ (कीड़े) का कारण होते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

इस टॉफी का 60 लोगों पर परीक्षण किया गया।

----------


## ashwanimale

मेडिकल एक्सप्रेस की रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक टॉफी खाने के बाद इन तीन चैथाई लोगों के मुंह में हानिकारक बैक्टीरिया का स्तर घट गया।

----------


## ashwanimale

चूहों पर किए परीक्षण के दौरान पता चला कि बैक्टीरिया लैक्टोबैसिलस के कारण कैविटी (दांतों में कीड़े) कम लगते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

दरअसल खाने के साथ बैक्टीरिया दांतों तक पहुंच जाते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

ऐसे में दांत एसिड रिलीज करते हैं और दांतों के इनेमल को नुकसान पहुंचता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

इससे दांतों का क्षरण होता है। मृत बैक्टीरिया के कारण इस टॉफी से दांतों में वे बैक्टीरिया सक्रिय नहीं हो पाते हैं जिनसे कैविटी बनने का खतरा होता है

----------


## ashwanimale

परीक्षण में तीन चैथाई लोगों के दांतों में क्षय कम मिला साधारण टॉफी खाने से बैक्टीरिया दांतों में पहुंच जाते हैं और कैविटी हो जाती है

----------


## ashwanimale

*अब देश में बिना इंटरनेट के भी सोशल नेटवर्किग वेबसाइट ‘ट्विटर’ का इस्तेमाल किया जा सकेगा*

----------


## ashwanimale

भारत में शीघ्र ही मोबाइल पर बिना इंटरनेट के भी सोशल नेटवर्किग वेबसाइट ‘ट्विटर’ का इस्तेमाल किया जा सकेगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

भारत में करीब 70 करोड़ मोबाइल धारक व उभरते बाजारों के 80 फीसद उपभोक्ता जिनके पास मोबाइल डेटा कनेक्शन नहीं हैं, वे मोबाइल पर इसका इस्तेमाल कर सकेंगे।

----------


## ashwanimale

यूटोपिया मोबाइल के सीईओ सुमेश ने कहा कि ट्विटर के लिए यह सुविधा अगले साल जनवरी से मार्च तक उपलब्ध होगी।

----------


## ashwanimale

‘फेसबुक’ तथा ‘गूगल टॉक’ पहले से ही इस एप्लिकेशन का इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

सिंगापुर की इस मोबाइल कंपनी ने एप्लिकेशन ‘फोनेटविश’ बनाया है जो कि (यूएसएसडी) आधारित है।

----------


## ashwanimale

यह किसी भी फोन पर काम करता है भले ही उसमें इंटरनेट सुविधा हो या न हो।

----------


## ashwanimale

और तो और मेनन ने यह भी खा कि जिन उपयोक्ताओं के मोबाइल में 2जी, 3जी, जीपीआरएस आदि सेवा नहीं है उन्हें एक मानक कोड डायल करना होगा जिसकी मदद से वे ट्विटर फीड तक पहुंच सकेंगे।

----------


## ashwanimale

*व्यक्तियों के अधिकारों के बारे में यू-ट्यूब को अधिक जागरूक होने की जरूरत*
यू-ट्यूब क्राउडसोर्सिंग पर आधारित है, यानी यह साइट खुद वीडियो अपलोड नहीं करती बल्कि यहाँ मौजूद ज्यादातर सामग्री दूसरे लोगों ने अपलोड की हुई है।

----------


## ashwanimale

यू-ट्यूब सिर्फ प्लेटफॉर्म, स्टोरेज स्पेस और इंटरफेस मुहैया कराता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

करोड़ों लोगों द्वारा अपलोड की गई सामग्री पर कोई बंदिश लगा पाना बहुत मुश्किल है, वह भी अपलोड करने से पहले।

----------


## ashwanimale

यही वजह है कि इसने अपराधी तत्वों को भी हर किस्म के वीडियो डालने की सुविधा मुहैया करा दी है,

----------


## ashwanimale

जो बहुतों के लिए मानहानिकारक हो सकती है और अनेक लोगों को बदनाम तथा ब्लैकमेल करने के लिए इस्तेमाल की जा सकती है और यौन-अपराधों से भी जुड़ी हो सकती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

दूसरों के कॉपीराइटेड कन्टेन्ट को अपलोड किए जाने संबंधी चिंताएँ तो हैं ही। हालाँकि किसी खास कन्टेन्ट की शिकायत करने पर यू-ट्यूब उसे हटा भी देता है

----------


## ashwanimale

लेकिन जब तक ऐसा होता है तब तक आपत्तिजनक सामग्री में लक्ष्य बनाए गए व्यक्तियों का काफी नुकसान हो चुका होता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

इस वीडियो साइट पर आयु संबंधी फिल्टर तो है, जिसमें अश्लील वीडियो को दिखाने से पहले यूजर के वयस्क होने संबंधी प्रश्न किया जाता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

लेकिन यदि व्यक्ति वयस्क है तो क्या उसे किसी के भी बारे में किसी भी प्रकार का कन्टेन्ट दिखाया जा सकता है?

----------


## ashwanimale

कन्टेन्ट के भीतर मौजूद व्यक्तियों के अधिकारों के बारे में यू-ट्यूब को अधिक जागरूक होने की जरूरत है।

----------


## ashwanimale

कम से कम यह सुनिश्चित करना जरूरी है कि जरूरत पड़ने पर आपत्तिजनक सामग्री डालने वाले व्यक्ति तक पहुँचना संभव हो सके।

----------


## ashwanimale

दूसरे, अपलोड किए जाने वाले वीडियो की फिल्टरिंग और रिपोर्टिंग सिस्टम को चुस्त बनाए जाने की जरूरत है।

----------


## ashwanimale

यदि यू-ट्यूब अपनी प्रणालियों से इस बात का पता लगाने में सक्षम है कि कौनसा कन्टेन्ट श्वयस्कश् श्रेणी का है तो संभवतः वह अपनी प्रणाली में संशोधन कर इस बात का भी पता लगा सकता है कि कौनसा सामग्री अपराध की श्रेणी में आती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

कुछ डाउनलोड वेबसाइटों ने ऐसा किया भी है। कॉपीराइटेड सामग्री के अवैध वितरण पर अमेरिकी सरकार के कड़े रुख और कई गिरफ्तारियों के बाद ऐसी कई वेबसाइटों ने अपने कन्टेन्ट में से कॉपीराइटेड सामग्री हटा दी है।

----------


## ashwanimale

यह सिद्ध करता है कि आम लोगों द्वारा अपलोड की गई सामग्री में से अच्छी और बुरी की पहचान कर पाना असंभव नहीं है।

----------


## ashwanimale

यू-ट्यूब को भी साझा सामाजिक हित में इस समस्या की ओर ध्यान देना होगा, इससे पहले कि यह नियंत्रण से बाहर हो जाए, जैसे पियर टू पियर म्यूजिक शेयरिंग सिस्टम श्विनएम्पश् के मामले में हुआ था।

----------


## ashwanimale

लगता नहीं  कि यू-ट्यूब 80 साल बाद भी रहेगा। हाँ, इंटरनेट अवश्य 80 साल बाद भी मौजूद होगा, लेकिन जिस अंदाज से वेब पर सर्विसेज, कन्टेन्ट तथा प्लेटफॉर्म्स के स्तर पर क्रांतिकारी बदलाव आ रहे हैं उसे देखते हुए किसी भी एक साइट के स्थायित्व की गारंटी नहीं है।

----------


## ashwanimale

कुछ साल पहले एओएल बहुत बड़ी शक्ति थी, उसके बाद याहू बेहद शक्तिशाली होकर उभरा, फिर एमएसएन, फिर गूगल और अब फेसबुक का दौर है।

----------


## ashwanimale

इस प्रक्रिया में कल के दिग्गज नए खिलाड़ियों के सामने फीके पड़ते जा रहे हैं। गूगल यू-ट्यूब समेत बहुत सारी सेवाओं और कन्टेन्ट को एकजुट कर बड़ी ताकत में बदल रहा है

----------


## ashwanimale

लेकिन भविष्य में यूजर द्वारा कन्टेन्ट एक्सेस करने के तौर-तरीके बदलने जा रहे हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

ऐसे में कौनसी नई, स्मार्ट और बेहतर सेवाएँ तथा कौनसे नए सिस्टम आकर पुराने दिग्गजों को अप्रासंगिक कर देंगे, कहा नहीं जा सकता।

----------


## ashwanimale

हो सकता है, यू-ट्यूब जैसी सेवा हमारे टेलीविजन का ही हिस्सा बन जाए और लोगों को वीडियो देखने के लिए वेब तक जाने की जरूरत ही न रहे।

----------


## ashwanimale

हो सकता है कि कन्टेन्ट डाउनलोड करने की गति इतनी बढ़ जाए कि लोगों को एक साथ हजारों जीबी के वीडियो डाउनलोड करने की सेवाएँ मुहैया हो जाएँ।

----------


## ashwanimale

और यह भी हो सकता है कि नए जमाने में लोग अपने वीडियोज को आपस में ही शेयर करने लगें और बीच में यू-ट्यूब जैसे किसी माध्यम की जरूरत ही न रहे।

----------


## Kamal Ji

मास्टर जी .......क्या हुआ आज ?
आज डेड सौ पोस्ट्स कर डाले......?
क्या जरूरत पड गयी आपको?
कौन से विभाग में जाना है आपको ?
काहे किये जा रहे हैं या एक एक/ दो  लाइनस की पोस्ट?
क्या यह फोरम के सर्वर पर अन्यथा भार नही है?
क्यों आप अपना शुमार नौसीखियों में करवा रहे हैं?
आज बहुरानी ने सब्जी में मिर्च तीखी तो नही डाल दी थी?
मैं भी आपकी ही तरह यह सब एक एक पोस्ट में करता, तो क्या  अच्छा लगना था?
क्या आप मेरी यह पोस्ट भी हटा देंगे ?

----------


## ashwanimale

> मास्टर जी .......क्या हुआ आज ?
> आज डेड सौ पोस्ट्स कर डाले......?
> क्या जरूरत पड गयी आपको?
> कौन से विभाग में जाना है आपको ?
> काहे किये जा रहे हैं या एक एक/ दो  लाइनस की पोस्ट?
> क्या यह फोरम के सर्वर पर अन्यथा भार नही है?
> क्यों आप अपना शुमार नौसीखियों में करवा रहे हैं?
> आज बहुरानी ने सब्जी में मिर्च तीखी तो नही डाल दी थी?
> मैं भी आपकी ही तरह यह सब एक एक पोस्ट में करता, तो क्या  अच्छा लगना था?
> क्या आप मेरी यह पोस्ट भी हटा देंगे ?


न कड़वी सब्जी नहीं खाई
पोस्ट हटाने का कोई औचित्य नहीं,
वो क्या है, कि लम्बी-2 पोस्ट कोई पढ़ना नहीं चाहता आजकल
और लिखने में लम्बा समय लगता है
ऐसे एक लाइन या पैरा काम्पलीट कर दो और आगे बढ़ो।
सिस्टम के पास किसी के आने पर व्यवधान होने की सम्भावना कम हो जाती है इस तरह
फिर वे जो इंडेक्स में आने वाले सूत्र के गजब नाम है वे भी इंडेक्स के मूवमेंट में रहने पर नीचे चले जाते हैं, 
इसलिये एक्टिव रहने का मौका मिला तो बढ़ा दी थोड़ी स्पीड।
वैसे भी एक मैच खेलना है फोरम के टवंटी-टंवटी मैच वाले सूत्र पर
बहुत दिनों पहले से एक चैलेंज अधूरा पड़ा है, वे कहते थे मैं एक दिन में दो हजार पोस्ट कर दूंगा, आप ही बताइये कि ये कौन सा अतिशियोक्ति अलंकार है। 
मुझे तो विश्वास नहीं हुआ, चेक कर देखता हूं, एक दिन में क्या-क्या किया जा सकता है, 
आप भी अनुभवी दिग्गज हैं, आप ही बताईये कि एक दिन में कितना काम हो सकता है?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> न कड़वी सब्जी नहीं खाई
> पोस्ट हटाने का कोई औचित्य नहीं,
> वो क्या है, कि लम्बी-2 पोस्ट कोई पढ़ना नहीं चाहता आजकल
> और लिखने में लम्बा समय लगता है
> ऐसे एक लाइन या पैरा काम्पलीट कर दो और आगे बढ़ो।
> सिस्टम के पास किसी के आने पर व्यवधान होने की सम्भावना कम हो जाती है इस तरह
> *फिर वे जो इंडेक्स में आने वाले सूत्र के गजब नाम है वे भी इंडेक्स के मूवमेंट में रहने पर नीचे चले जाते हैं,* 
> इसलिये एक्टिव रहने का मौका मिला तो बढ़ा दी थोड़ी स्पीड।
> वैसे भी एक मैच खेलना है फोरम के टवंटी-टंवटी मैच वाले सूत्र पर
> ...


जैसे आजकल यह pkj पोस्ट किये जा रहा है अभी मैंने उसकी पोस्ट संख्या पढ़ी थी शायद 538 हो चुकी हैं.
ऐसी पोस्ट करनी हो तो मैं बहुत जल्दी स्वर्ण सदस्य बन कर दिखा दूँ,
और जैसी आपने करी हैं आज तो हफ्ते के बाद स्वर्ण सदस्य बन जाऊं. क्या कहते हैं अब आप?
जिसको मैंने आपकी पोस्ट  में अंडर लाइन किया है वैसे मैंने *कभी* किया था.
 तो मुझे डांट पड़ गयी थी .यहीं इसी फोरम पर.

आपने  कम से कम एक पेराग्राफ तो किया होता बजाए एक लाइन के

----------


## ashwanimale

> मास्टर जी .......क्या हुआ आज ?
> .
> .
> क्या यह फोरम के सर्वर पर अन्यथा भार नही है?
> .
> .


 आप तो जानते ही हैं टेक्स्ट मैटर भार नहीं बनाता, जबकि एक इमेज १००० शब्दों में भी अपनी बात कहने की तरह का भार रखती है

----------


## ashwanimale

> शुमार नौसीखियों में करवा रहे हैं?


नौशिखिये का शाब्दिक अर्थ बताइए प्लीज़

----------


## ashwanimale

> आपने  कम से कम एक पेराग्राफ तो किया होता बजाए एक लाइन के


क्या फर्क पड़ता है कमल जी, आराम-२ काम होना चाहिए, कौन भरोसा अनिशिचितताओं का, कब पावर ऑफ़, नेट ऑफ़ या अन्य कुछ हो जाए

----------


## Kamal Ji

> नौशिखिये का शाब्दिक अर्थ बताइए प्लीज़


क्या कह रहे हैं मास्टर जी...
मास्टर जी तो आप हैं, और अर्थ मुझ विद्यार्थी से पूछ रहे हैं.....

नौसीखियों...नौसीखि  ा.
नौसीखियों यह बहुवचन है. और नौसीखिया एकवचन है. 
नौ + सीखिया...... अर्थात जो सीख रहा हो.

नौसीखियों...नौसीखि  ा.
नौसीखियों यह बहुवचन है. और नौसीखिया एकवचन है. 
नौ + सीखिया...... अर्थात जो सीख रहा हो.
पूरा नज़र नही आ रहा था इस लिए ऐसाकिया गया है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> क्या फर्क पड़ता है कमल जी, आराम-२ काम होना चाहिए, कौन भरोसा अनिशिचितताओं का, कब पावर ऑफ़, नेट ऑफ़ या अन्य कुछ हो जाए


काम जो भी हो ऐसा होना चाहिए कि .... 
कार्य पूजा इबादत समझ कर किया जाये.
तो उस कार्य मे नुक्स निकालने वाले का कलेजा दहल जाए, कार्य किसने किया है?
सोचने पर मजबूर हो जाए कार्य ऐसा भी होता है/ ऐसे भी किया जा सकता है....
नुक्स निकालने वाले को जब पता चले की यह काम फलाँ आदमी ने किया है, 
तो कार्य को देखने से पूर्व कार्य को ओके बोल दे.
 काम नही उसका नाम चले तब, वह है काम/कार्य.....
अथवा कार्य करे ही नही.
अन्यथा घास तो सब ही काट लेते हैं.

----------


## ashwanimale

> काम जो भी हो ऐसा होना चाहिए कि .... 
> कार्य पूजा इबादत समझ कर किया जाये.
> तो उस कार्य मे नुक्स निकालने वाले का कलेजा दहल जाए, कार्य किसने किया है?
> सोचने पर मजबूर हो जाए कार्य ऐसा भी होता है/ ऐसे भी किया जा सकता है....
> नुक्स निकालने वाले को जब पता चले की यह काम फलाँ आदमी ने किया है, 
> तो कार्य को देखने से पूर्व कार्य को ओके बोल दे.
>  काम नही उसका नाम चले तब, वह है काम/कार्य.....
> अथवा कार्य करे ही नही.
> अन्यथा घास तो सब ही काट लेते हैं.


एक से एक कलेजे के प्रकार वाले लोग हैं दुनिया में, काहे को टेंशन लें हम लोग, मेरे को इतने टेंशन के साथ जीवन नहीं बिताना, जिसको जो सोचना है सोचे, अपनी पारंगतता दिखाने का एक यही क्षेत्र नहीं मिला मुझे, और भी तरीके हैं काबलियत दिखाने के, कहीं आराम से काम, कहीं बुद्धिमानी से, कहीं चतुराई, से कहीं जुगाड़ से, ऐसे ही काम चलता है जीवन में, यह जीवन है, इसमें कोई एक नियम पूर्णतया सही सिद्ध नहीं होता है, समय-2 पर तरलता रखना आवश्यक है, यही फलसफा है मेरा, कि मेरे कार्यों से मेरी आत्मा पर दबाव नहीं बनना चाहिये| अब क्या इसे अभी घास काटना कहेंगे आप?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> एक से एक कलेजे के प्रकार वाले लोग हैं दुनिया में, काहे को टेंशन लें हम लोग, मेरे को इतने टेंशन के साथ जीवन नहीं बिताना, जिसको जो सोचना है सोचे, अपनी पारंगतता दिखाने का एक यही क्षेत्र नहीं मिला मुझे, और भी तरीके हैं काबलियत दिखाने के, कहीं आराम से काम, कहीं बुद्धिमानी से, कहीं चतुराई, से कहीं जुगाड़ से, ऐसे ही काम चलता है जीवन में, यह जीवन है, इसमें कोई एक नियम पूर्णतया सही सिद्ध नहीं होता है, समय-2 पर तरलता रखना आवश्यक है, यही फलसफा है मेरा, कि मेरे कार्यों से मेरी आत्मा पर दबाव नहीं बनना चाहिये| अब क्या इसे अभी घास काटना कहेंगे आप?


नही जी आप सही हैं मैं गलत हूँ. अब बात को यहीं विराम देते हैं.

----------


## ashwanimale

> अब बात को यहीं विराम देते हैं.


जी शुक्रिया।

----------


## shahrukh khan1

कृपा कर मुझे वॉट'स एप के बारे मे विस्तार से जानकारी दे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ashwanimale

> कृपा कर मुझे वॉट'स एप के बारे मे विस्तार से जानकारी दे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


जैसा कि आप जानते हैं,
व्हाट्स अप एक एैप है जो एन्ड्रायड 2.0 से ऊपर के वर्जन युक्त मोबाइल पर कार्य करता है
पहले वर्ष के लिये यह एप फ्री कार्य करता है।
दूसरे वर्ष 55 रु. में पूरे वर्ष के लिये खरीदा जायेगा।
इस ऐप के द्वारा हम अपने मैसेजेस और वाइस मैसेजेस आसानी से भेज सकते हैं। 
गुगल ऐप से यह फ्री पाया जा सकता है।
शाहरुख जी अब आगे जानकारी के लिये आप प्रश्न पोस्ट कर दें मैं उनके जवाब देने का प्रयास करूंगा।

----------


## arunku

सर जी मेरे पास ब्लैकबेरी 9900 है अपने आप रीस्टार्ट हो जाता है जब की battery  बिलकुल सही है software 7.1 hai

----------


## ashwanimale

> सर जी मेरे पास ब्लैकबेरी 9900 है अपने आप रीस्टार्ट हो जाता है जब की battery  बिलकुल सही है software 7.1 hai


मित्र, मेरे को ब्लैकबेरी का अनुभव नहीं है -
लेकिन अन्य कई कम्पनियों का फोन यूजर होने के नाते यह कह सकता हूँ, कि बैट्री में प्रोब्लम होने के न्यूनतम चांस हैं, यह प्रोब्लम वायरस और सोफ्टवेयर सम्बन्धी होनी चाहिए, जिसके ज्यादा चांस हैं|
अपने फोरम पर और तकनीकी अनुभव रखने वाले साथी क्या कहते हैं यह भी देख लीजिये, 
इंगोले जी आप क्या कहते हैं इस बारे में

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> जैसा कि आप जानते हैं,
> व्हाट्स अप एक एैप है जो एन्ड्रायड 2.0 से ऊपर के वर्जन युक्त मोबाइल पर कार्य करता है
> पहले वर्ष के लिये यह एप फ्री कार्य करता है।
> दूसरे वर्ष 55 रु. में पूरे वर्ष के लिये खरीदा जायेगा।
> इस ऐप के द्वारा हम अपने मैसेजेस और वाइस मैसेजेस आसानी से भेज सकते हैं। 
> गुगल ऐप से यह फ्री पाया जा सकता है।
> शाहरुख जी अब आगे जानकारी के लिये आप प्रश्न पोस्ट कर दें मैं उनके जवाब देने का प्रयास करूंगा।


बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद माले जी 

अब जबकि मेने ये एप डाऊनलोड कर लिया हे और बहुत खुश भी हूँ इस एप से , पर एक बहुत बड़ी शंका हे जिसे दूर करने मे मेरी मदद करें 

मान लीजिये मैंने आपका नंबर अपने मोबाइल मे सेव किया हे पर आपको मेरा नंबर नहीं पता , इस स्थिति मे क्या आपको मेरा वाट्स एप प्रोफाइल विज़िबल होगा ????????????

----------


## logical indian

> जैसा कि आप जानते हैं,
> व्हाट्स अप एक एैप है जो एन्ड्रायड 2.0 से ऊपर के वर्जन युक्त मोबाइल पर कार्य करता है
> पहले वर्ष के लिये यह एप फ्री कार्य करता है।
> दूसरे वर्ष 55 रु. में पूरे वर्ष के लिये खरीदा जायेगा।
> इस ऐप के द्वारा हम अपने मैसेजेस और वाइस मैसेजेस आसानी से भेज सकते हैं। 
> गुगल ऐप से यह फ्री पाया जा सकता है।
> शाहरुख जी अब आगे जानकारी के लिये आप प्रश्न पोस्ट कर दें मैं उनके जवाब देने का प्रयास करूंगा।


जनाब मे सोच रहा था वाटसेप डौन्लोड के बारे मे जनाब पर यह तो बिल्कुल फ्री नही है जनाब <<<<<:central 141:<<<<<<<
इसके जैसा ही कोई दूसरा बिल्कुल फ्री वाटसेप बताने की क्रपा करे जनाब >>>>>>और जनाब यह भी बताए की यह वाला वाटसेप का कीमत तीसरे वर्ष मे कितनी होगी जनाब >>>>>>

----------


## adityaa

> जनाब मे सोच रहा था वाटसेप डौन्लोड के बारे मे जनाब पर यह तो बिल्कुल फ्री नही है जनाब <<<<<:central 141:<<<<<<<
> इसके जैसा ही कोई दूसरा बिल्कुल फ्री वाटसेप बताने की क्रपा करे जनाब >>>>>>और जनाब यह भी बताए की यह वाला वाटसेप का कीमत तीसरे वर्ष मे कितनी होगी जनाब >>>>>>


...................................

----------


## ashwanimale

> जनाब मे सोच रहा था वाटसेप डौन्लोड के बारे मे जनाब पर यह तो बिल्कुल फ्री नही है जनाब <<<<<:central 141:<<<<<<<
> इसके जैसा ही कोई दूसरा बिल्कुल फ्री वाटसेप बताने की क्रपा करे जनाब >>>>>>और जनाब यह भी बताए की यह वाला वाटसेप का कीमत तीसरे वर्ष मे कितनी होगी जनाब >>>>>>


तीसरे वर्ष कि कीमत और कम हो जानी चाहिए, क्योंकि लागत कास्ट प्राय: शुरुआती समय में निकालने के बाद कपनियां कोम्पटीशन के कारण कीमत कम ही करतीं हैं

----------


## ashwanimale

> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद माले जी 
> 
> अब जबकि मेने ये एप डाऊनलोड कर लिया हे और बहुत खुश भी हूँ इस एप से , पर एक बहुत बड़ी शंका हे जिसे दूर करने मे मेरी मदद करें 
> 
> मान लीजिये मैंने आपका नंबर अपने मोबाइल मे सेव किया हे पर आपको मेरा नंबर नहीं पता , इस स्थिति मे क्या आपको मेरा वाट्स एप प्रोफाइल विज़िबल होगा ????????????


नहीं होगा, इसके लिए इस एप में इनविटेषन सुविधा दी हुई है

----------


## ashwanimale

मोबाइल में हाट स्पाट फेसिलिटी होने पर इसके थू्र पीसी पर नेट कैसे चले,

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> नहीं होगा, इसके लिए इस एप में इनविटेषन सुविधा दी हुई है


बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद जनाब माले साहब :556:

----------


## ashwanimale

यूजर की गोपनीयता के लिए एक महत्वपूर्ण स्टेप है :
कि गूगल प्ले से एक और एप व्हाट्स लोक whats lock इंस्टाल कर लिया जाए 
अब होगा यह कि आपका व्हाट्स अप पासवर्ड प्रोटेक्टेड हो जाएगा, आपका इच्छा के बगैर कोई व्हाट मैसेजेस का जायजा नहीं ले सकेगा, और आपके मोबाईल की सेटिंग्स भी प्रोटेक्ट रहेंगी, यह भी फ्री है, हाँ भई टोटली फ्री, अब आएगा मजा|

----------


## sur281

> जनाब मे सोच रहा था वाटसेप डौन्लोड के बारे मे जनाब पर यह तो बिल्कुल फ्री नही है जनाब <<<<<:central 141:<<<<<<<
> इसके जैसा ही कोई दूसरा बिल्कुल फ्री वाटसेप बताने की क्रपा करे जनाब >>>>>>और जनाब यह भी बताए की यह वाला वाटसेप का कीमत तीसरे वर्ष मे कितनी होगी जनाब >>>>>>


जनाब आप प्ले स्टोर से bbm दोव्नेलोड़े कर ले जे आब एंड्राइड के लिए भी है और शायद जे फ्री है

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्रों क्या आप बतायेंगे कि आपका मन पसंद स्क्रीन शेवर कौन सा है
या लाइव वालपेपर कौन सा है
मेरा तो 3 डी अर्थ लाइव पेपर मन पसंद है, किसी को इसका लिंक चाहिये हो तो बताइयेगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

'यह आटोमेटिक रिकार्डिंग सिस्टम है, अधिक व्यस्त हूं, पहली फुर्सत में रिकार्डिंग देख लूंगा, कृपया अपना मैसेज रिकार्ड कराईये। धन्यवाद।'
मित्रों उपर्युक्त वाक्य वाइस रिकार्डेड है।
मैं चाहता हूं, जब किसी का फोन आये और मैं उसे पिक न करूं, तो यह रिकार्डिंक चले, और उसके बाद कालर की बात रिकार्ड हो जाये,
मित्रों, काफी पहले मेरे पास नोकिया 3230 था, उसके लिये मैंने यह साफ्टवेयर अरेंज कर लिया था, लेकिन अब एण्ड्रायड के लिये यह नहीं मिल पा रहा है, क्या इस संदर्भ में किसी से कोई हेल्प मिलेगी।

----------


## ashwanimale

> मित्रों क्या आप बतायेंगे कि आपका मन पसंद स्क्रीन शेवर कौन सा है
> या लाइव वालपेपर कौन सा है
> मेरा तो 3 डी अर्थ लाइव पेपर मन पसंद है, किसी को इसका लिंक चाहिये हो तो बताइयेगा।


लगता है कि किसी के पास इससे बेहतर वाल पेपर नहीं है, क्या कहते हैं मित्रों

----------


## ashwanimale

मेरा सवाल है जो कि आप सभी मित्रो से है, इसे अनुत्तरित न रखिये

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जनाब आप प्ले स्टोर से bbm दोव्नेलोड़े कर ले जे आब एंड्राइड के लिए भी है और शायद जे फ्री है


भाई आप जरूर उत्तर प्रदेश से होंगे......... हा हा हा

----------


## satya_anveshi

> 'यह आटोमेटिक रिकार्डिंग सिस्टम है, अधिक व्यस्त हूं, पहली फुर्सत में रिकार्डिंग देख लूंगा, कृपया अपना मैसेज रिकार्ड कराईये। धन्यवाद।'
> मित्रों उपर्युक्त वाक्य वाइस रिकार्डेड है।
> मैं चाहता हूं, जब किसी का फोन आये और मैं उसे पिक न करूं, तो यह रिकार्डिंक चले, और उसके बाद कालर की बात रिकार्ड हो जाये,
> मित्रों, काफी पहले मेरे पास नोकिया 3230 था, उसके लिये मैंने यह साफ्टवेयर अरेंज कर लिया था, लेकिन अब एण्ड्रायड के लिये यह नहीं मिल पा रहा है, क्या इस संदर्भ में किसी से कोई हेल्प मिलेगी।


answering machine लिखकर प्ले स्टोर पर सर्च कीजिए माले साब.........

----------


## ashwanimale

> answering machine लिखकर प्ले स्टोर पर सर्च कीजिए माले साब.........


यहाँ पोस्ट करने से पूर्व कई एप इंस्टाल कर चूका हूँ, वे यह खासियत नहीं रखतीं

----------


## satya_anveshi

> यहाँ पोस्ट करने से पूर्व कई एप इंस्टाल कर चूका हूँ, वे यह खासियत नहीं रखतीं


मैं क्या कहता हूँ माले साब......... इनमें से केवल एक एप वॉइस रेस्पोन्स की सुविधा देती है, आप वही यूज करिए, बाकी सब एसएमएस का सहारा लेती है।
* वैसे आपकी क्या अपेक्षाएँ थी किसी एप से?

----------


## ashwanimale

> मैं क्या कहता हूँ माले साब......... इनमें से केवल एक एप वॉइस रेस्पोन्स की सुविधा देती है, आप वही यूज करिए, बाकी सब एसएमएस का सहारा लेती है।
> * वैसे आपकी क्या अपेक्षाएँ थी किसी एप से?


*कुछ इस प्रकार* 




> 'यह आटोमेटिक रिकार्डिंग सिस्टम है, अधिक व्यस्त हूं, पहली फुर्सत में  रिकार्डिंग देख लूंगा, कृपया अपना मैसेज रिकार्ड कराईये। धन्यवाद।'
> मित्रों उपर्युक्त वाक्य वाइस रिकार्डेड है।
> मैं चाहता हूं, जब किसी का फोन आये और मैं उसे पिक न करूं, तो यह उपर्युक्त रिकार्डिंक कोलर को सुनाइ दे, और उसके बाद कालर का मैसेज रिकार्ड भी हो जाये,
> मित्रों, काफी पहले मेरे पास नोकिया 3230 था, उसके लिये मैंने यह साफ्टवेयर  अरेंज कर लिया था, लेकिन अब एण्ड्रायड के लिये यह नहीं मिल पा रहा है,  क्या इस संदर्भ में किसी से कोई हेल्प मिलेगी।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *कुछ इस प्रकार*


हाँ एक एप है न ऐसी......... क्या लिंक देना पड़ेगा????

----------


## satya_anveshi

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...answer_machine

----------


## ashwanimale

> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...answer_machine


यह ठीक कार्य नहीं कर था, 
अत: अन्स्टाल करने के बाद 
आज एक और पर टेस्टिंग कर रहा हूँ,

----------


## satya_anveshi

> यह ठीक कार्य नहीं कर था, 
> अत: अन्स्टाल करने के बाद 
> आज एक और पर टेस्टिंग कर रहा हूँ,


बाकी सभी एप तो एसएमएस का सहारा लेती है।
* टेस्ट रिजल्ट बताइएगा.........

----------


## ashwanimale

> बाकी सभी एप तो एसएमएस का सहारा लेती है।
> * टेस्ट रिजल्ट बताइएगा.........


अभी तक का रिजल्ट संतोषजनक नहीं (३ ) unstal करना होगा 
लेकिन अभी अन्स्ताल नहीं किया है , 
इससे बेहतर तो ये वाला था, परन्तु इसमें एरर थी और यह फरवरी २०१३ को अपडेट हुआ था(१ ) 
आपने जो दिया था वह कम बेहतर था परन्तु वह ५ जनवरी को २०१४ को अपडेट हुआ था, (२)
अर्थ यह कि सबसे अच्छा (१ ) नम्बर वाला था, आज इसे फिर से लोड करूंगा

----------


## shahrukh khan1

क्या कोई एसा तरीका हे जिससे मोबाइल से लिए फोटो अपने आप मेरे जी मेल अकाउंट मे चले जाये

----------


## ashwanimale

> क्या कोई एसा तरीका हे जिससे मोबाइल से लिए फोटो अपने आप मेरे जी मेल अकाउंट मे चले जाये


आपके मोबाईल में ही सोफ्टवेयर है, 
कागज के फूल 
की तरह का आइकन है, उसमें साईंन इन करना होगा, फिर सेटिंग सेट करनी होगी, काम हो जाएगा

----------


## satya_anveshi

> आपके मोबाईल में ही सोफ्टवेयर है, 
> कागज के फूल 
> की तरह का आइकन है, उसमें साईंन इन करना होगा, फिर सेटिंग सेट करनी होगी, काम हो जाएगा


picasa????????????

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्रों नये दौर में हम में से कई फ़िल्में देखने के लिए मोबाईल का उपयोग करने लगे हैं 
मोबाईल पर फिल्म देखने के कई फायदे भी हैं, इनको जानने के बाद मैं भी मोबाईल पर फिल्म देखता हूँ,

----------


## ashwanimale

> picasa????????????


* बेन तेन जी* 
शायद हाँ, 
नेट पर यह सोफ्टवेयर करीब एक दशक से उपलब्ध है 
नेट सेवी इससे बखूबी परिचित हैं 
शायद इस प्रसिधी के कारण मोबाईल में इसका नाम प्रदर्शित नहीं हुआ 
लेकिन इसका आइकन बर्षों से एक ही जैसा है आसानी से पहचान आता है इसमें और भी खासियते भी हैं 
*शाहरुख़ जी* मुझे उन खासियतों के बारे में कभी-कभार बता दिया करियेगा

----------


## ashwanimale

> मित्रों नये दौर में हम में से कई फ़िल्में देखने के लिए मोबाईल का उपयोग करने लगे हैं 
> मोबाईल पर फिल्म देखने के कई फायदे भी हैं, इनको जानने के बाद मैं भी मोबाईल पर फिल्म देखता हूँ,


एक व्यावहारिक दिक्कत आती है, कि मोबाईल को काफी देर तक हाथ में पकड़े रहना दुखद हो जाता है

----------


## ashwanimale

> एक व्यावहारिक दिक्कत आती है, कि मोबाईल को काफी देर तक हाथ में पकड़े रहना दुखद हो जाता है


मैंने इस समस्या के समाधान के लिए अल्प मुद्रा व्यय में जुगाड़ बनाया है जिसे आपके साथ शेयर कर रहा हूँ,

----------


## ashwanimale

> मैंने इसके लिए अल्प मुद्रा व्यय में जुगाड़ बनाया है जिसे आपके साथ शेयर कर रहा हूँ,


इसके लिए कुछ सामान इकट्ठा किया मैंने (आप अपनी सहूलियत के अनुसार सामान में बदलाव  कर सकते हैं)
१- लेदर की रिंग,
२- तीन साइज में बाइनडर क्लिप्स

----------


## ashwanimale

क्लिप्स हैं :
दो मीडियम 
एक मीडियम से छोटी 
और तीन सबसे छोटी

----------


## ashwanimale

चित्र नम्बर एक स्टैंड को उलटने के बाद लिया गया है Attachment 818599

----------


## ashwanimale

दूसरा चित्र में - तैयार स्टैंड हाथ में है और घुमाये जाने के लिए तैयार है  Attachment 818600घुमाये जाने पर हम अन्य एंगिल से इसे देख सकेंगे

----------


## ashwanimale

Attachment 818601 आगे की तरफ दो क्लिप्स हैं बड़ी के अंदर छोटी दबी है

----------


## ashwanimale

जैसा कि आप देख रहे हैं कि दोनों साइड्स पर भी एक - एक क्लिप लगी है

----------


## ashwanimale

Attachment 818602एन्गिल्स में थोड़ा बदलाव

----------


## ashwanimale

एन्गिल्स में थोड़ा बदलाव

----------


## ashwanimale

एन्गिल्स में थोड़ा बदलाव

----------


## ashwanimale

एन्गिल्स में थोड़ा बदलाव

----------


## ashwanimale

*और अब रिजल्ट*
*नोट :* यह बहुत ही स्थिर स्टैंड है चाहे जितना हिलाए डुलाये मोबाईल गिरता नहीं है, मोबाईल के आकार का स्थिरता पर कोई दुष्प्रभाव नहीं पड़ेगा

----------


## donsplender

मालेजी शानदार जुगाड़ दिख रहा है ...पर पोस्ट संख्या 168 से लास्ट तक के बिच में बहुत से संलग्न चित्र दिखाई नहीं दे रहे है कृपया इसका उपाय करो तो समझ में आयेगा कि कैसे बनाना है !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

> मालेजी शानदार जुगाड़ दिख रहा है ...पर पोस्ट संख्या 168 से लास्ट तक के बिच में बहुत से संलग्न चित्र दिखाई नहीं दे रहे है कृपया इसका उपाय करो तो समझ में आयेगा कि कैसे बनाना है !!!


यह जुगाड़ मैने जिस मोबाईल के लिए तैयार किया वह चित्र में दिखा नहीं सकता क्योकि उसी से फोटो खींचनी थीं/हैं, इस स्टैंड पर एक्चुअल मोबाईल खूब जमता भी है, और काम भी बढ़िया करता है -
आप ऐसा करो कि -
चित्रों में दिखाए सामान की तरह की कीरिंग + क्लिप्स का जुगाड़ कर लो -
फिर बताइयेगा, जहाँ समझने में कमी रह जायेगी, बता दूंगा -
ये निम्न तीन साइज के क्लिप का उपयोग हुआ है : चित्र -

----------


## ashwanimale

डान साहब
एक्स्क्यूसिवली आप और 
आप जैसे प्रिय साथियों के लिये एक और पोस्टhttps://www.dropbox.com/s/xy6cefcxlg...107_033729.3gp
you tube - http://youtu.be/oVG1hrxltfw

----------


## ingole

माले जी , मैं अपने मोबाइल से टेथरिंग नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ.. क्या इसके लिए कोई ड्राइवर सोफ्टवेयर लगेगा ..  मोबाइल है - माइक्रोमेक्स सुपरफोन A101. गूगल महाराज से भी ज्यादा मदद नहीं मिल सकी है और ना ही इसके कस्टमर सपोर्ट सेंटर से ..

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले जी , मैं अपने मोबाइल से टेथरिंग नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ.. क्या इसके लिए कोई ड्राइवर सोफ्टवेयर लगेगा ..  मोबाइल है - माइक्रोमेक्स सुपरफोन A101. गूगल महाराज से भी ज्यादा मदद नहीं मिल सकी है और ना ही इसके कस्टमर सपोर्ट सेंटर से ..


जहां तक मैं समझ रहा हूं, आप अपने मोबाइल के नेट से पीसी में नेट चलाना चाह रहे हैं। 
आपके मोबाइल के मेक के अनुसार जानकारी प्राप्त करने की कोशिशों के दौरान पता चला कि आपके ए101 में यह सुविधा नहीं दी गई है। यदि यह सुविधा दी गई होती, तब टेथरिंग तरीके की खोज के हमारे प्रयास सार्थक होते,

----------


## satya_anveshi

माले साब कमाल का जुगाड़ूपना है जी आपके पास......... :salut:

----------


## ashwanimale

> क्या कोई एसा तरीका हे जिससे मोबाइल से लिए फोटो अपने आप मेरे जी मेल अकाउंट मे चले जाये


एक और भी तरीका मिला है 
एंड्राइड *ड्राप बॉक्स* 
यह आपके जी मेल एकाउंट से ताल्लुक रखेगा 
ज्यों ही आपका कैमरा फोटो फिल्म क्रियेट करेगा 
यह उसे अपलोड कर देगा, 
सेटिंग में जाकर आप इसमें प्रदत्त सुविधाओं का कस्टमाइजेशन करें, तब बढ़िया काम करेगा यह

----------


## ashwanimale



----------


## ashwanimale

मित्रों जानकारी हो तो बताइए कि यह इतना सस्ता क्यों है power bank

----------


## ashwanimale

*तकनीक के दौर में मोबाइल के लिये वायरलैस स्पीकर*
वायरलैस तकनीक में एक के बाद एक आश्चर्यजनक बदलाव हो रहे हैं। पहले वायरलैस फोन चार्जर और अब वायरलैस ऑडियो सिस्टम बाजार में आ गया है।

----------


## ashwanimale

म्यूजिक के प्रति युवकों की स्वाभाविक दिलचस्पी को ध्यान में रखते हुए सोनी इंडिया ने अभी-अभी मोबाइल गैजेट्स के लिए अपना श्वायरलैस स्पीकरश् लांच किया है। नाम है- जीटीके-एन 1बीटी,

----------


## ashwanimale

और यह आपके मोबाइल गैजेट (स्मार्टफोन, टैबलेट आदि) के क्रिस्टल क्लियर संगीत को बड़े और दमदार स्पीकर पर सुनना संभव बना देगा। वह भी तारों के झंझट के बिना।

----------


## ashwanimale

असंभव यह पहले भी नहीं था लेकिन स्मार्टफोन को बाहरी स्पीकरों से कनेक्ट करने के लिए तारों की जरूरत होती थी। आपका गैजेट स्पीकर के साथ बंधकर रह जाता था। उसे इधर-उधर ले जाने की आजादी खत्म। वायरलैस स्पीकर के आ जाने से आपको दोनों सुविधाएं मिल जाएंगी।

----------


## ashwanimale

फोन की मोबिलिटी बरकरार और बड़े स्पीकर पर संगीत सुनने का आनंद भी यथावत। वो कहते हैं ना कि बेस्ट ऑफ बोथ वर्ल्ड्स। सोनी जीटीके-एन 1बीटी सौ वाट का सिंगल बॉक्स स्पीकर सिस्टम है।

----------


## ashwanimale

यह ब्लूटूथ, नियर फील्ड कम्युनिकेशन (एनएफसी) और ऑडियो-इन सुविधाओं से लैस है। साथ ही साथ इसमें मौजूद है एक यूएसबी पोर्ट। यानी स्मार्टफोन को एक से अधिक तरीकों से इस ऑडियो सिस्टम के साथ कनेक्ट करना संभव है।

----------


## ashwanimale

अब एक नजर डालते हैं खुद स्पीकर पर। इसके तीन अलग-अलग हिस्से हैं। 6.2 इंच का बड़ा सब-वूफर ध्वनि को गुंजाने का काम करता है जबकि अपेक्षाकृत छोटे आकार (2.5 इंच) के दो छोटे ड्राइवर स्टीरियो साउंड निर्मित करते हैं। सब-वूफर में रंगीन एलईडी लाइट्स लगी हैं जो संगीत के आनंद को बढ़ा देती हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

आपके पास एंड्रोइड फोन हो या फिर आइ-फोन या फिर कोई भी आधुनिक टैबलेट, यह सबके साथ अच्छी तरह काम करेगा। नियर फील्ड कम्युनिकेशन तकनीक के कारण इसे किसी भी कम्पैटिबल स्मार्टफोन के साथ तुरत-फुरत पेयर किया (जोड़ा) जा सकता है सिंगल टैप से।

----------


## ashwanimale

वैसे आप चाहें तो इसे अपने कंप्यूटर, लैपटॉप और टेलीविजन से भी जोड़ सकते हैं और सिर्फ स्टोर किए गए संगीत का ही नहीं, बल्कि एफएम रेडियो का भी आनंद लिया जा सकता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

इसका यूएसबी पोर्ट आइफोन और आइपैड के लिए खास तौर पर अनुकूल है। स्पीकर के साथ एक एंड्रोइड एप्लीकेशन भी आता है जिसकी वजह से किसी भी एंड्रोइड स्मार्टफोन के जरिए बिना किसी तकनीकी उलझन के बड़े आराम से इस पर संगीत चलाया जा सकता है। लेकिन एक कमी है। इसे बिजली के प्वाइंट से जोड़ने की जरूरत होती है, क्योंकि इसमें बैटरी मौजूद नहीं है। भारत में सोनी जीटीके-एन1 बीटी स्पीकर की कीमत रखी गई है- 16999 रुपए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी माले साब......... कीमत भी बताएँ.........

----------


## ashwanimale

भाई इससे ठीक ऊपर वाली पोस्ट में रेट दिए हैं

----------


## ashwanimale

मैं एक ऐसी एप का तलबगार हूँ जो वीडियो की ऑडियो को सिंक्रोंईज करने का आप्शन देता हो
कोई मित्र है जो लिंक उपलब्ध करा सके ?

----------


## sur281

दोस्तों अप्प व्हाट्स एप से निजत पाना चाहते हो तो उसकी जगहे टेलीग्राम अपनाओ जे भी इसी की तरहे काम करता है और जे बिलकुल फ्री है

----------


## ashwanimale

> दोस्तों अप्प व्हाट्स एप से निजत पाना चाहते हो तो उसकी जगहे टेलीग्राम अपनाओ जे भी इसी की तरहे काम करता है और जे बिलकुल फ्री है


ठीक है मित्र, इस बार दिक्कत आई तो व्हाट्स अप के स्थान पर इसे ही चेक करूंगा

----------


## satya_anveshi

माले साब मेरे को एक मोबाइल खरीदना है, 15k तक....... अच्छा सा बताओ कोई....... गिफ्ट करना है तो उस हिसाब से सुपीरियर क्वालिटी का बताइएगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

अच्छा सोचता हूँ,
गिफ्ट किसको करना है इस प्वाइंट पर भी काफी कुछ निर्भर करता है

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अच्छा सोचता हूँ,
> गिफ्ट किसको करना है इस प्वाइंट पर भी काफी कुछ निर्भर करता है


हम्म..... अब कैसे बताऊं....
आप ये समझ लो अपना ही आदमी है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

अरे भाई जल्दी से सजेस्ट करो, मुझे एक दो दिन में खरीदना है.........

----------


## ashwanimale

> अरे भाई जल्दी से सजेस्ट करो, मुझे एक दो दिन में खरीदना है.........


12000 to 16000 thousand list

प्राइस रेंज को घटा बढ़ा कर और भी सेट्स की लिस्ट और स्पेसीफिकेशन दिख सकेंगी|

----------


## satya_anveshi

> 12000 to 16000 thousand list
> 
> प्राइस रेंज को घटा बढ़ा कर और भी सेट्स की लिस्ट और स्पेसीफिकेशन दिख सकेंगी|


शुक्रिया माले साब......
मैंने तो कोई दो तीन नाम पूछे थे पर आपने तो पूरी की पूरी....
खैर कौनसा ब्रांड अच्छा रहेगा? आप कौनसा सजेस्ट करेंगे..... मैंने तो कभी यूज किया नहीं तो मुझे कोई आइडीया नहीं....

----------


## ashwanimale

> शुक्रिया माले साब......
> मैंने तो कोई दो तीन नाम पूछे थे पर आपने तो पूरी की पूरी....
> खैर कौनसा ब्रांड अच्छा रहेगा? आप कौनसा सजेस्ट करेंगे..... मैंने तो कभी यूज किया नहीं तो मुझे कोई आइडीया नहीं....


यदि यह बात हो तो प्रथम फेसिलितिज, द्वितीय बजट, तृतीय ब्रांड पर जाकर परचेजिंग कर डालिए

----------


## ashwanimale

_अब आने वाली है ब्रॉडबैंड की सबसे तेज स्पीड_


ब्रॉडबैंड की सुस्त स्पीड से परेशान रहने वालों के लिए अच्छी खबर है। ब्रिटिश वैज्ञानिकों को इस दिशा में बड़ी सफलता हाथ लगी है। उन्होंने ब्रॉडबैंड की अबतक की सबसे तेज स्पीड हासिल कर ली है। इसकी क्षमता 1.4 टेराबाइट प्रति सेकेंड (करीब 14 लाख मेगाबाइट प्रति सेकेंड) है।

----------


## ashwanimale

यह क्षमता एक बार में हाई-डेफिनिशन वाली 44 फिल्में भेजने (ट्रांसमिट) के लिए पर्याप्त है। इस स्पीड पर फिल्में या बड़ी फाइलें पलक झपकते ही डाउनलोड हो जाएंगी।

----------


## ashwanimale

ब्रिटिश टेलीकॉम (बीटी) और फ्रेंच नेटवर्किंग इक्विपमेंट कंपनी अल्काटेल-ल्यूसेंट को यह सफलता हाथ लगी है। यह सफलता इंटरनेट सेवा प्रदाता कंपनियों के लिए काफी अहम मानी जा रही है। क्योंकि इसकी बदौलत मौजूदा ब्रॉडबैंड इंफ्रास्ट्रक्चर के जरिए अधिक बड़े पैमाने पर सूचनाएं भेजी जा सकती हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

इतनी तेज गति की ब्रॉडबैंड स्पीड हासिल करने के बाद इंटरनेट के महंगे अपग्रेड की जरूरत भी कम हो जाएगी। ‘बीबीसी न्यूज’ की रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक, हाई स्पीड में डाटा भेजने के लिए कांप्लेक्स लेजर तकनीक का इस्तेमाल करने जैसे कई तरीके हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

लेकिन परीक्षण लैब से बाहर मौजूदा परिस्थितियों में इतनी हाई स्पीड हासिल करने वाला यह पहला परीक्षण है। इसे पिछले साल अक्तूबर-नवंबर में किया गया।
अब जैसे कि करीब 60 वर्षीय दीपिका न बोल सकती हैं और न ही सुन सकती हैं। अपने नाती को जब भी देखने का मन करता है, तो दीपिका स्काईप की मदद लेती हैं। लेकिन इंटरनेट की धीमी स्पीड से वे बेहद परेशान हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

धीमे इंटरनेट से परेशानी की यह कहानी सिर्फ यहीं तक सीमित नहीं है। एक तरफ सरकार देश में इंटरनेट को बढ़ावा देने का दावा कर रही है, दूसरी ओर मौजूदा सर्विस प्रोवाइडर्स के खिलाफ इंटरनेट की धीमी स्पीड की शिकायतें भी बढ़ती जा रही हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

टेलीकॉम विभाग ने कुछ समय पूर्व देश भर में ब्रॉडबैंड की न्यूनतम स्पीड 512 केबीपीएस कर दी थी। लेकिन एयरटेल, बीएसएनएल और तिकोना समेत ज्यादातर कंपनियां अभी भी इस मापदंड को पूरा नहीं कर पा रही हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

यही नहीं हाई स्पीड प्लान लेने के बावजूद ग्राहकों को मनचाही स्पीड नहीं मिल रही है। अब यूजर्स 4जी इंटरनेट की ओर उम्मीद भरी नजरों से देख रहे हैं। कुछ समय पहले मोबाइल कंपनियों ने 2जी और फिर 3जी सर्विस शुरू की, तो लगा कि इंटरनेट की धीमी स्पीड अब बीते दिनों की बात हो जाएगी।

----------


## ashwanimale

लेकिन ऐसा नहीं हुआ। भारत में इंटरनेट की अधिकतम स्पीड वैश्विक स्घ्तर के मुकाबले 78 प्रतिशत कम है। यहां इंटरनेट यूजर्स अब रिलायंस ‘जियो’ के 4जी कनेक्घ्शन के इंतजार में हैं। दावा किया जा रहा है कि ‘जियो’ के 4जी से औसतन 49एमबीपीएस स्घ्पीड इंटरनेट यूजर्स को मिल सकती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

जबकि रिलायंस ‘जियो’ 4जी की अधिकतम स्पीड 112 एमबीपीएस दिए जाने की बात हो रही है। यह अमेरिका और ब्रिटेन जैसे देशों के मुकाबले अभी भी काफी कम है।

----------


## ashwanimale

यूके की इंटरनेट प्रोवाइडर कंपनी श्ईईश् की अधिकतम इंटरनेट स्पीड 300 एमबीपीएस है। अमेरिका में इंटरनेट की अधिकतम स्पीड 58.25 एमबीपीएस है। दक्षिण कोरिया, रोमानिया, बुल्गारिया, लिथुआनिया आदि देशों में इंटरनेट स्पीड बहुत तेज है। वहीं भारत, इंडोनेशिया, कजाकिस्तान, सीरिया, लीबिया आदि देशों में यह काफी धीमी है।

----------


## ashwanimale

फिलहाल भारती एयरटेल पुणे, कोलकाता और बंगलौर जैसे शहरों में 4जी कनेक्घ्शन ऑफर कर रही है। यूएसबी डोंगल की पर इससे औसतन 40 एमबीपीएस स्पीड दी जा रही है।

----------


## ashwanimale

गूगल ने भी कुछ समय पहले एक अल्ट्रा हाई स्पीड इंटरनेट सर्विस लांच की थी। इसकी स्पीड एक जीबी प्रति सेकंड बताई जाती है। यह फाइबर लाइन यूजर के घर से सीधे डाटा सेंटर से जुड़ती है और डाटा सेंटर नेशनल इंटरनेट सेंटर से जुड़ा होता है। पहले चरण में इसे केवल दो अमेरिकी शहरों कंसास और मिसौरी में ही लांच किया गया है। इससे कोई भी एप्लीकेशन या वीडियो डाउनलोड करने में ज्यादा समय नहीं लगेगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

_जीपीएस के स्लो होने पर कुछ प्रयास स्माटफोन की सुस्ती को दूर करेंगे_ 

स्मार्टफोन में जीपीएस एक ऐसा फीचर है जो आपको सही लोकेशन तक लेकर जाता है। लेकिन ज्यादातर जीपीएस यूजर्स को शिकायत रहती है कि उनके स्मार्टफोन में जीपीएस स्लो चलता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

वैसे तो जीपीएस की स्पीड आपके फोन के हाडवेयर पर निर्भर करती है। फिर भी कुछ आसान से स्टेप की मदद से आप अपने जीपीएस की स्पीड बेहतर कर सकते हैं। फोन में टूल डाउनलोड करने के बाद उसे इंस्टॉल करें इसके बाद अपने फोन का जीपीएस ऑन कर दें, एप्घलीकेशन को ओपेन करें और Menu>Settings>GPS>Sensors में जाकर ऑटो डाउनलोड एजीपीएस सेलेक्घ्ट करें, इससे आपके फोन में एप्घ्लीकेशन अपने आप डाटा डाउनलोड कर सकेगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

जिस समय एप्लीकेशन डाउनलोड कर रहे हैं इंटरनेट की स्घ्पीड स्लो नहीं होनी चाहिए। इंटरनेट स्पीड बढ़ाने के लिए चाहें तो सारा डाटा रीसेट कर सकते हैं। एप्लीकेशन में ऑटो डाउनलोड जीपीएस डाटा को सेलेक्ट करें। आप चाहें तो एप्लीकेशन में पुराने डाटा को अपने हिसाब से रीडाउनलोड भी कर सकते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

इसके लिए एप्लीकेशन में एक घंटे से तीन दिन का ऑप्शन टाइम दिया गया होता है। एप्लीकेशन से आप पुराना डाटा हटा सकते हैं या फिर उसे रीसेट कर सकते हैं। यह आसान से टिप्स अपनाकर आप अपने जीपीएस सिस्टम को फास्ट बना सकते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

_गैजेट्स के लोकप्रिय होते जाने की एक वजह यह भी है पीसी के डिजायन में कम्फर्टली चेंजेस नहीं आ पर रहे हैं वे कई सालों से जस के तस बने हैं भारी भरकम_ 
(परन्तु अब पीसी ने भी चाल बदलनी शुरू कर दी है )

आज का कंप्यूटर सीपीयू आपकी डेस्क पर काफी स्थान लेता है। किसी जमाने में कंप्यूटर कमरे जितने आकार के होते थे। फिर वे घटते-घटते अपने मौजूदा आकार में आ गए। लेकिन क्या यह सच नहीं है कि पिछले दो-तीन दशक से कंप्यूटर और सीपीयू टावर के आकार में और कमी नहीं आई है। आज यदि भी आप उसे कहीं साथ ले जाना चाहें तो वह भी बहुत मुश्किल है। उसकी इसी सीमा की वजह से लैपटॉप और टैबलेट जैसे गैजेट्स लोकप्रिय हो रहे हैं। लेकिन पारंपरिक कंप्यूटर ने भी अब बदलने का फैसला कर लिया है और अपने नए रूप में वह लैपटॉप तथा टैबलेट्स के लिए चुनौती सिद्ध हो सकता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

आप पूछेंगे कि कैसे? इस प्रश्न का जवाब पाने के लिए जरा एसस (Asus) नामक कंपनी का ताजातरीन वीवो पीसी वीसी 60 पर एक नजर डालिए। एसस वीवो पीसी किसी टिफिन बॉक्स जितने आकार का सीपीयू है, जिसमें कंप्यूटर की तमाम सुविधाएँ और क्षमताएँ मौजूद हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

अपने छोटे आकार की वजह से इसे मिनी डेस्कटॉप कहा जा रहा है। आम तौर पर आपने कंप्यूटर के सीपीयू का आकार लंबवत् देखा होगा। सात-आठ इंच चैड़ा, सवा फुट ऊँचा और करीब इतना ही लंबा। अगर एक के ऊपर एक रखे जाएँ तो ऐसे सीपीयू जितने आकार में कम से कम एक दर्जन वीवो पीसी समा जाएंगे।

----------


## ashwanimale

........................

----------


## ashwanimale

यह एक वर्गाकार बॉक्स जैसा दिखता है जिसका आकार किसी एक्सटर्नल डीवीडी ड्राइव जितना ही है। चैड़ाई और लंबाई करीब-करीब एक फाउंटेन पेन जितनी और ऊंचाई महज 5.5 सेंटीमीटर (करीब सवा दो इंच)।

----------


## ashwanimale

बहरहाल, वीवो पीसी के आकार को देखकर यह न सोच लें कि यह आम कंप्यूटरों से किसी मायने में कम शक्तिशाली है।  इसका डिजाइन इस तरह बनाया गया है कि छोटे आकार में होने के बावजूद इसमें लगभग वही सब उपकरण मौजूद हैं जो किसी सामान्य कंप्यूटर के सीपीयू में होते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

शक्तिशाली इन्टेल कोर आइ3 और कोर आई5 माइक्रोप्रोसेसर से युक्त मिनी डेस्कटॉप में पाँच सौ जीबी की सीगेट मोमेन्टस इंटरनल हार्ड डिस्क और चार जीबी रैम मौजूद है। वाई-फाइ सुविधा, चार यूएसबी 3.0 पोर्ट, एक एसडी कार्ड स्लॉट, एचडीएमआई पोर्ट, मिनी डिस्प्ले पोर्ट, दो यूएसबी 2.0 पोर्ट, लैन पोर्ट और ऑडियो तथा माइक्रोफोन जैक भी मौजूद हैं। वायरलैस कीबोर्ड और माउस साथ आते हैं। पूरे सीपीयू का वजन है सिर्फ 1200 ग्राम।

----------


## ashwanimale

यानी कहीं भी ले जाने के लिए बहुत सुविधाजनक। वीवो पीसी में विंडोज 8 पहले से इन्स्टाल किया हुआ आता है। इस ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम में उंगलियों की मुद्राओं को पहचानने की क्षमता है लेकिन सामान्य कंप्यूटरों में हम इस क्षमता का इस्तेमाल नहीं कर पाते। वीवो पीसी के साथ एक खास किस्म का वीवो माउस भी उपलब्ध है जो एक उंगली, दो उंगली और अनेक उंगलियों के जरिए दिए जाने वाले टैबलेट्स जैसे कमांड्स का इस्तेमाल संभव बनाता है। हालाँकि यह माउस अलग से खरीदना पड़ता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

> हम्म..... अब कैसे बताऊं....
> आप ये समझ लो अपना ही आदमी है।


अयं, क्रप्या ऐसा न कहें 

एक फिल्म का नाम याद आ जाता है जो कि जान और अभिषेक को लेकर बनाई गई थी उसमें किरन खेर भी थीं

----------


## ashwanimale

_मित्रों शर्ट में अब दो जेबें करवाईये तैयार_
आ रहे हैं प्रिंटर स्मार्टफोन के लिए

----------


## ashwanimale

स्मार्टफोन का विकास जिस जबरदस्त रफ्तार से जारी है, उसकी दाद देनी पड़ेगी। टेलीफोन, इंटरनेट, कैमरा, रेडियो, म्यूजिक सिस्टम, वीडियो प्लेयर, प्रोजेक्टर और कंप्यूटर जैसी क्षमताएँ पा चुका यह छोटा सा गैजेट आगे न जाने और कितना शक्तिशाली बनने वाला है। रही-सही कमी एलजी इलेक्ट्रॉनिक्स ने पूरी कर दी है, जो अब स्मार्टफोन से फोटो प्रिंट करने के लिए खास पॉकेट फोटो प्रिंटर लेकर आ गया है। नाम है- एलजी पीडी233, और कीमत है 14990 रुपए।

----------


## ashwanimale

हालाँकि कुछ और कंपनियों ने भी मोबाइल प्रिंटर जारी किए हैं लेकिन एलजी का यह 212 ग्राम वजन का प्रिंटर दुनिया का सबसे हल्का मोबाइल प्रिंटर माना जा रहा है। स्याही-रहित तकनीक का इस्तेमाल होने के कारण इसमें इंक कार्टि्रज डालने की जरूरत नहीं है

----------


## ashwanimale

और यही है इसके हल्केपन का राज। जिंक नामक कंपनी ने यह तकनीक विकसित की है जिसमें प्रिंटिंग के लिए डाई क्रिस्टलों का प्रयोग किया जाता है। इसकी तसवीरें बेहतर क्वालिटी की तो हैं ही, दूसरी तसवीरों की तुलना में ज्यादा समय तक सुरक्षित भी रहती हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

एलजी पीडी233 में वायरलैस कनेक्टिविटी मौजूद है इसलिए एंड्रोइड तथा आईओएस स्मार्टफोनों और टैबलेट्स के साथ कनेक्ट करना चुटकियों की बात है। इसमें दो गुणा तीन इंच के आकार के फोटोग्राफ या प्रिंट आउट निकाले जा सकते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

यानी किसी पर्यटन स्थल के दौरे की तसवीरों का एलबम तैयार करने के लिए बहुत अनुकूल। पार्टियों, जन्मदिन आदि के निमंत्रण पत्र और विजिटिंग कार्ड वगैरह की प्रिंटिंग में भी इसका जवाब नहीं। प्रिंटिंग की रफ्तार (45 सैकंड प्रति प्रिंट) काफी अच्छी है।

----------


## ashwanimale

फोटोग्राफ्स को प्रिंट करने तक सीमित रहने की जरूरत नहीं है। एलजी पॉकेट प्रिंटर एप डाउनलोड कर अपने चित्रों में काटना-छाँटना और निखारना संभव है। इतना ही नहीं, ब्लूटूथ और नियर फील्ड कम्युनिकेशन तकनीकों के जरिए तसवीरों को दूसरों के साथ शेयर भी कर सकते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

अगर आप सोशल नेटवर्किंग में दिलचस्पी रखते हैं तो चित्रों को फेसबुक, यू-ट्यूब और ट्विटर पर पोस्ट कर सकते हैं। इतना ताकतवर, फुल फीचर्ड प्रिंटर होने के बाद भी इसका आकार स्मार्टफोन जितना ही है, यानी पतलून की जेब में रखकर जहाँ चाहें ले जाएँ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> यदि यह बात हो तो प्रथम फेसिलितिज, द्वितीय बजट, तृतीय ब्रांड पर जाकर परचेजिंग कर डालिए


इस हिसाब से तो मुझे जोलो और जियोनी के साथ जाना चाहिए था...... पर मैंने इन सभी को दरकिनार करते हुए सोनी एक्सपीरिया पर दाँव खेला है.... रिस्क फैक्टर की भूमिका अहम रही.......

----------


## satya_anveshi

प्रिंटर तो कमाल का है जी.........

----------


## Black Pearl

> इस हिसाब से तो मुझे जोलो और जियोनी के साथ जाना चाहिए था...... पर मैंने इन सभी को दरकिनार करते हुए सोनी एक्सपीरिया पर दाँव खेला है.... रिस्क फैक्टर की भूमिका अहम रही.......


Kharid liye ho kya? 

warna to
moto G
http://www.flipkart.com/moto-g/p/itm...fid=sndpsmntgm

sabse behtareen hai..

----------


## satya_anveshi

> Kharid liye ho kya? 
> 
> warna to
> moto G
> http://www.flipkart.com/moto-g/p/itm...fid=sndpsmntgm
> 
> sabse behtareen hai..


हाँ जी कल ही पढ़ा इसके बारे में... सैमसंग गलेक्सी क्वाटरो से भी जाबड़ है मोटो जी और कंपनी भी विश्वसनीयता की हद से आगे की है... इसके प्रोसेसर पढ़ पढ़ के तो हम बड़े हुए हैं... ;): पर मैंने 2 को ही खरीद लिया था......:(: और आज पाँच को यह लॉंच हुआ है.........

----------


## ashwanimale

> हाँ जी कल ही पढ़ा इसके बारे में... सैमसंग गलेक्सी क्वाटरो से भी जाबड़ है मोटो जी और कंपनी भी विश्वसनीयता की हद से आगे की है... इसके प्रोसेसर पढ़ पढ़ के तो हम बड़े हुए हैं... ;): पर मैंने 2 को ही खरीद लिया था......:(: और आज पाँच को यह लॉंच हुआ है.........


च च च यह तो गडबड हो गई, पर कोई नहीं आपकी खरीद बुरी नहीं है

----------


## Yatuswami

वाह  क्या खुब जानकारी दी है आपने 
धन्यवाद।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> च च च यह तो गडबड हो गई, पर कोई नहीं आपकी खरीद बुरी नहीं है


शुक्रिया....... दिलासे के लिए..

----------


## santarch2000

*मित्र किसी NETWORk  को कैसे बिठला (DUMP ) किया जा सकता है बताएं।  या कोई सोफ्टवाटरे हो तौ देने कि कृपा करें *

----------


## ashwanimale

*जासूसी से सुरक्षित स्मार्टफोन का आगमन


* अमेरिका की खुफिया एजेंसी एनआईए (नैशनल सिक्युरिटी एजेंसी) की तरफ से दुनिया भर के लोगों के इंटरनेट संदेशों और मोबाइल संदेशों की निगरानी रखे जाने की खबरें अभी पुरानी नहीं पड़ी हैं। अमेरिका में एक ऐसी भी परियोजना है जिसके तहत हर व्यक्ति के टेलीफोन कॉल्स को मॉनीटर किए जाने की योजना है।

----------


## ashwanimale

अमेरिका ही क्यों, भारत में भी सेंट्रल मॉनीटरिंग सिस्टम (सीएमएस) और श्नेत्रश् जैसी साइबर निगरानी प्रणालियाँ मौजूद हैं, जिनका निशाना आम और खास लोगों की साइबर गतिविधियाँ और संदेश हो सकते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

सवाल उठता है कि वह आम कंप्यूटर तथा इंटरनेट उपयोक्ता, जिसका किसी तरह के अपराधों से कोई लेना-देना नहीं है और जो अपनी प्राइवेसी की सुरक्षा को लेकर सजग है, वह ऐसी सरकारी जासूसी और निगरानी से अपने आपको कैसे सुरक्षित रखे?

----------


## ashwanimale

इस विश्वव्यापी चिंता का नतीजा है एक नई किस्म का स्मार्टफोन, जिसकी गतिविधियाँ बाहरी निगरानी से लगभग मुक्त हैं। नाम है- ब्लैकफोन।

----------


## ashwanimale

साइलेंट सर्कल और गीक्सफोन नाम की दो कंपनियों ने मिलकर इसका विकास किया है। साइलेंट सर्कल वही कंपनी है जो अभी हाल तक एक सुरक्षित ईमेल सेवा का संचालन करती थी, जिसके भीतर घुसपैठ करना हैकरों और जासूसों दोनों के लिए ही बेहद मुश्किल था। यह ईमेल सेवा अब बंद हो चुकी है।

----------


## ashwanimale

अलबत्ता, इस कंपनी ने एक नए हार्डवेयर और नए ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम की मदद से ऐसा सुरक्षित स्मार्टफोन बना लिया है, जिसका डेटा एक तरह के अभेद्य लौह-आवरण की हिफाजत में रखा हुआ है।

----------


## ashwanimale

पहले अगर आप अपनी प्राइवेसी को बचाना चाहते थे तो तरह-तरह के सॉफ्टवेयरों, इंटरनेट सर्विसेज आदि की मदद लेनी होती थी। यह एक जटिल काम था और आम यूजर प्रायः उलझकर रह जाता था।

----------


## ashwanimale

ब्लैकफोन की खासियत यह है कि यहाँ आपको कोई कन्फीगरेशन या किसी बाहरी एनक्रिप्शन सेवा के साथ माथापच्ची करने की जरूरत नहीं है, क्योंकि एनक्रिप्शन, सिक्योर डेटा ट्रांसफर, सेफ स्टोरेज और एक्सेस पर प्रतिबंध जैसी तमाम सुविधाएँ इसके भीतर ही समाहित हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

यूजर को बस फोन का इस्तेमाल भर करना है। अगर आप एंड्रोइड ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम को पसंद करते हैं तो निराश होने की जरूरत नहीं है क्योंकि ब्लैकफोन का सुरक्षित ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम प्राइवेटओएस मूल रूप से एंड्रोइड पर ही आधारित है।

----------


## ashwanimale

उसकी तमाम खूबियाँ और रफ्तार यहाँ भी मौजूद है, बस सिक्युरिटी फीचर्स बढ़ गए हैं। सबसे खास बात है इसमें मौजूद एनक्रिप्शन प्रोसेस जो आपकी हर बातचीत, हर संदेश और हर डेटा को कूट भाषा में बदलकर इस्तेमाल करती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

अगर कोई इस तरह के संदेशों में घुसपैठ करने में भी कामयाब हो जाए तब भी वह इन्हें समझ नहीं पाएगा। हालाँकि यह सवाल फिर भी जायज है कि चूँकि फोन तो फोन है और वह टेलीकॉम आपरेटर की सेवाओं पर निर्भर है इसलिए सीधे टेलीकॉम ऑपरेटर (वोडाफोन, एअरटेल, बीएसएनएल आदि) के स्तर पर होने वाली निगरानी को वह नहीं रोक सकेगा। फिर भी, ब्लैकफोन प्राइवेसी सुरक्षित रखने की दिशा में एक बड़ा कदम है।

----------


## logical indian

गुड इनफोरमेशन जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ashwanimale

hp aleet pad 1000

----------


## ashwanimale

jete open c (on firefox)

----------


## ashwanimale

lg flex........

----------


## ashwanimale

nokia x model android phone

----------


## ashwanimale

sony smart watch 2 with expiria

----------


## ashwanimale

samsung s console

----------


## ashwanimale

samsung glaxy s5

----------


## ashwanimale

huawei-mediapad x1 faiblet

----------


## ashwanimale

> सर जी ये क्या जुलम कर रे हो ,आजकल तो एंड्रोइड  कोड़ियों के भाव मिल रहे हैं ,क्या इतने कम पेसो के लिए भी एक दो साल ?
> और हाँ नोकिया के चाहने वालो के लिए भी खुशखबरी है जनाब ,नोकिया (एम् एस)ने  भी तीन मोडल एंड्रोइड लंच कर ही दिए हैं जनाब ,आखिर एंड्रोइड से पंगा लेकर  कम्पनी की सेल ने दम ही तोड़ दिया था



इन नोकिया के नये फोन्स में बाजार के शेष उपलब्ध फोन्स कि तुलना में क्या अच्छाई है 
क्या सिर्फ नोकिया का टैग या अन्य कुछ और भी मिलेगा,

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्र टेक जी 
मेरे अन्द्रोय्द में व्त्सप काफी स्लो है, जबकि रीइंस्टाल भी किया 
क्या चक्कर हो सकता है 
कुछ इलाज है

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र टेक जी 
> मेरे अन्द्रोय्द में व्त्सप काफी स्लो है, जबकि रीइंस्टाल भी किया 
> क्या चक्कर हो सकता है 
> कुछ इलाज है



वाट्स एप अपना सारा डाटा फोन में ही सेव करता है ना कि अपने सर्वर पर .... इसलिए जहाँ तक हो सके ये स्लो होता ही नहीं... हाँ अगर आपका एंड्रॉयड यदि कम क्षमता वाला है तो ये स्लो हो सकता है ... इसके स्लो होने के ओर कोई कारण नहीं होता है

----------


## ashwanimale

*गूगल प्ले की सेकंड ऐनिवर्सरी पर पाइए फ्री गेम्स*

----------


## ashwanimale

गूगल प्ले अपनी सेकंड  ऐनिवर्सरी पर अपने यूजर्स को फ्री गेम्स का तोहफा दे रहा है। सर्विस को  लॉन्च हुए शुक्रवार को दो साल पूरे हो गए हैं। इस मौके पर गूगल ने ऐंड्रॉयड  यूजर्स के लिए कुछ सीमित समय की डील्स निकाली हैं। शुक्रवार को, गूगल 15  गेम्स फ्री दे रहा है। इनमें से कुछ गेम्स पहले से ही मुफ्त थीं, लेकिन  गूगल इन-ऐप पर्चेज़ पर डिस्काउंट दे रहा है और कुछ गेम्स के लिए यह मुफ्त  भी है। कुछ महंगी गेम्स पर भी गूगल भारी डिस्काउंट दे रहा है।

----------


## ashwanimale

1. हे डे
 2. लारवा लिंक
 3. री-वोल्ट 2
 4. डन्जेन कीपर

----------


## ashwanimale

5. रेडियोहैमर (62 रु.)
 6. फीफा 14 बाई ईए स्पोर्ट्स
 7. गार्डन मेनिया
 8. आकाशा
 9. डन्जेन हंटर
 10. वेंचर टाउन्स (73.41 रु.)

----------


## ashwanimale

11. स्टार गर्ल: ब्यूटी क्वीन
 12. पंच हीरो
 13. फाइनल फैंटसी 5 (445 रु.)
 14. डेड अहेड
 15. हीरोज ऑफ कैमलॉट

----------


## ashwanimale

गूगल  प्ले स्टोर ने ऐसा ऑफर अभी सिर्फ गेम्स पर निकाला है। हो सकता है यह ऑफर  ऐप्स पर भी निकले। यह ऑफर नोकिया X यूजर्स को नहीं मिल पाएगा क्योंकि वे  गूगल प्ले स्टोर सर्विस ऐक्सेस नहीं कर सकते। बाकी सभी ऐंड्रॉयड यूजर्स इस  ऑफर का फायदा उठा सकते हैं।

----------


## Teach Guru

> गूगल  प्ले स्टोर ने ऐसा ऑफर अभी सिर्फ गेम्स पर निकाला है। हो सकता है यह ऑफर  ऐप्स पर भी निकले। यह ऑफर नोकिया X यूजर्स को नहीं मिल पाएगा क्योंकि वे  गूगल प्ले स्टोर सर्विस ऐक्सेस नहीं कर सकते। बाकी सभी ऐंड्रॉयड यूजर्स इस  ऑफर का फायदा उठा सकते हैं।


बहुत खूब अच्छी  जानकारी दी है आपने ...

----------


## ashwanimale

*मोबाइल, लैपटॉप सबके लिए मुफ्त इंटरनेट की सोच
*

----------


## ashwanimale

इंटरनेट तो आप इस्तेमाल करते ही हैं इसके खर्च से भी वाकिफ होंगे ही। अगर इंटरनेट का ये खर्च आपको न देना पड़े तो? अगर सबसे कुछ ठीक-ठाक रहा तो आनेवाले दिनों में आप फ्री इंटरनेट इस्तेमाल कर सकेंगे।

----------


## ashwanimale

अमेरिका की एक कंपनी दुनियाभर के लोगों को मुफ्त इंटरनेट देने के लिए स्पेस में आउटरनेट के निर्माण की योजना बना रही है। यह आउटरनेट सैटलाइट्स के जरिए प्रसारित किया जाने वाला ग्लोबल नेटवर्क होगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

न्यूयॉर्क में स्थित मीडिया डिवेलपमेंट इनवेस्टमेंट फंड (एमडीआइएफ) नाम की संस्था के मुताबिक इस योजना का मकसद दुनियाभर के सभी लोगों को बिना किसी रोकावट, लोकेशन घ्बिना और सेंसरशिप से मुफ्त इंटरनेट सुविधा उपलब्ध करना की है।

----------


## ashwanimale

संस्था के अनुसार दुनियाभर के 40 फीसदी लोग अभी भी इंटरनेट से काफी दूर हैं। इस संस्था की कोशिश है कि इस तकनीक के जरिए दुनिया के हर आदमी के पास इंटरनेट की सुविधा हो और वह भी वाई-फाई जैसा इंटरनेट।

----------


## ashwanimale

वाई-फाई की इस सुविधा से आप इंटरनेट सीधा स्पेस से हासिल कर पाएंगे और वह भी बिना कोई पैसा दिए यानी बिल्कुल मुफ्त! आउटरनेट के जरिए धरती पर मौजूद हजारों केंद्रों से सैटलाइट्स के जरिए डेटा भेजा जा सकेगा, जिनका इस्तेमाल दुनियाभर के लोग अपने फोन या कंप्यूटर के जरिए कर सकेंगे।

----------


## ashwanimale

यह वन वे नेटवर्क होगा, जिसके जरिए जानकारियां सैटलाइट्स तक भेजी जाएंगी और फिर वही जानकारियां दुनियाभर के लोगों तक पहुंचाई जाएंगी। इन सैटलाइट्स को अंतरिक्ष में स्थापित करने की शुरुआत अगले साल की जा सकती है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

अरे गजब.........
माले साब सुबह सुबह क्या बढ़िया खबर दी है आपने..... यदि मैं कोई राजा या ठाकुर होता तो आपको सोने के सिक्के भेंट स्वरूप अवश्य देता :pointlol:....

----------


## satya_anveshi

मेरे लिए तो खबर वाकई अच्छी है।

----------


## ashwanimale

*WhatsApp ने बताया चैट को सु*रक्षित रखने का मंत्र* 
हाल ही में बैस बॉसचेर्ट ने अपने ब्लॉग में लिखा कि किसी भी एप्लिकेशन के जरिए से कनेक्ट होकर, माइक्रोएसडी कार्ड में सुरक्षित व्हाट्ऐप चैट लॉग पढ़ा जा सकता है, बॉसचेर्ट ब्लॉग के अनुसार व्हाट्ऐप चैट की चोरी करने के लिए सबसे पहले जरूरत होती है, एक ऐसी स्टोरेज की, जहां पर व्हाट्ऐप डेटाबेस सुरक्षित होता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

जैसे माइक्रोएसडी कार्ड, इसके बाद अब जरूरत है एक ऐसी एप्लिकेशन की जो व्हाट्ऐप डेटाबेस को एक्सेस करके इसकी हिस्ट्री को वेबसाइट पर अपलोड कर सके।

----------


## ashwanimale

अब व्हाट्ऐप ने व्हाट्ऐप चैट सिक्यूरिटी पर अपनी प्रतिक्रिया दी है। व्हाट्ऐप ने सीनेट को एक इंटरव्यू में कहा है कि हम सिक्यूरिटी को लेकर जागरूक हैं, सामान्य तौर पर व्हाट्ऐप इस्तेमाल करने वाले लाखों उपभोक्ताओं के इस बारे में चिंता करने की जरूरत नहीं है।

----------


## ashwanimale

व्हाट्ऐप की हैकिंग तभी संभव है अगर यूजर्स गलत ऐप को अपनी डिवाइस में इंस्टॉल करता है। माइक्रोएसडी कार्ड को हैकर करना मुमकिन नहीं व्हाट्ऐप के प्रवक्ता का कहना है कि माइक्रोएसडी कार्ड को तब तक दूसरी ऐप के जरिए एक्सेस नहीं किया जा सकता है जब तक यूजर्स खुद अपने मोबाइल में कोई मालवेयर या वायरस डाउनलोड न करे।

----------


## ashwanimale

इसलिए हम यूजर्स को सुरक्षित और सुनि*श्चित रखने के लिए सॉफ्टवेयर अपडेट देते हैं। साथ ही यूजर्स के इस बात के लिए भी जोर दिया जाता है कि विश्वसनीय सॉफ्टवेयर का ही इस्तेमाल करें और विश्वसनीय कंपनी की साइट्स से ही सॉफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड करें। गूगल प्ले पर व्हाट्ऐस की नई अपडेट मौजूद हैं जो यूजर्स को गलत ऐप से सुरक्षित रखता है। -

----------


## ashwanimale

*मोबाइल में सबसे सस्ता इंटरनेट* 
’’हम डेटा की राह छोड़कर अब इंटरनेट की राह पर बढ़ रहे हैं। इंटरनेट ही ग्राहकों के डेटा खपत के तौर-तरीकों को तय करता है और हमारी नई पेश्*ाकश्*ा अन्य सभी ऑपरेटरों की तुलना में हमारी इंटरनेट सेवा को सबसे सस्ता बनाएगी।‘‘
- यूनिनॉर के नामित सीईओ मॉर्टेन कार्लसन सॉर्बी

----------


## ashwanimale

यूनिनॉर ने अपनी इंटरनेट नीति में बदलाव करते हुए अब वॉल्यूम आधारित इंटरनेट पेशकश ( MB और GB ऑफर) को बदलकर सर्विस आधारित इंटरनेट पेशकश (फेसबुक ऑफर व्हाट्ऐप) करने का फैसला किया है। इसके साथ ही यूनिनॉर के 3.3 मिलियन मौजूदा तथा नए ग्राहकों के लिए यूनिनॉर की इंटरनेट पेशकश का अंदाज बदल जाएगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

सबसे सस्ता फेसबुक और सबसे सस्ता व्हाट्ऐप - 1 घंटा फेसबुक के लिए 50 पैसे और हर दिन व्हाट्ऐप के बदले 1 रुपए -भारत के 50 फीसदी इंटरनेट मोबाइल यूज़र्स फेसबुक और व्हाट्ऐप पर सक्रिय होते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

यूनिनॉर ने इसी को ध्यान में रखकर इन फ्लैगशिप उत्पादों फेसबुक और व्हाट्ऐप को केंद्र में रखकर अपनी नई इंटरनेट योजना की घोषणा की है। यूनिनॉर की सबसे सस्ता फेसबुक और सबसे सस्ता व्हाट्ऐप पेशकश के चलते इन दोनों सेवाओं का ग्राहक फिक्स्ड शुल्क के बदले 1 घंटे से 1 माह तक इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

ग्राहक सिर्फ वन-टाइम चार्ज के बदले निश्चित अवधि के लिए फेसबुक और व्हाट्ऐप का प्रयोग कर सकेंगे और उन्हें MB या GB की चिंता नहीं करनी होगी। केविन डिसूज़ा, प्रमुख - ग्रोथ एवं मोबाइल पार्टनर*शिप, 
फेसबुक इंडिया ने कहा, ’’ये प्लान फेसबुक के बारे में और जानने का अच्छा जरिया हैं और साथ ही डेटा शुल्क की चिंता किए बगैर ही परिवार के लोगों तथा दोस्तों के संपर्क में बने रहने का आसान विकल्प भी मुहैया कराते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

यूनिनॉर में, हमारे साथ ऐसा पार्टनर जुड़ा है जिसके पास इंटरनेट को सस्ता बनाने की इच्छाशक्ति और सोच मौजूद है ओर हम उनके साथ मिलकर दुनिया को परस्पर नज़दीक लाने की अपनी मुहिम को लेकर उत्साहित हैं।‘‘ सॉर्बी ने कहा, ’’इंटरनेट सेवाओं के बदले रुपए प्रति MB के हिसाब से 'शुल्क लेना ठीक ऐसा है जैसे हवाई यात्रा या रेल के टिकटों को रुपए प्रति किलोमीटर के हिसाब से बेचा जाए।

----------


## ashwanimale

ग्राहक इंटरनेट का इस्तेमाल फेसबुक या व्हाट्ऐप जैसी सेवाओं के लिए करते हैं। हमारी योजना यूनिनॉर पर इन सेवाओं को सबसे सस्ता बनाने की है। हमारे लिए इंटरनेट हमेशा ही सस्ती दरों के साथ-साथ उपयोगिता से जुड़ा रहेगा।‘‘ 

गुजरात, महाराष्ट्र और गोवा से शुरू होगी पेशकश, अगले कुछ महीनों में यह पेशकश यूनिनॉर के बाकी सभी सर्कलों में भी की जाएगी।

----------


## chatura

> ग्राहक सिर्फ वन-टाइम चार्ज के बदले निश्चित अवधि के लिए फेसबुक और व्हाट्ऐप का प्रयोग कर सकेंगे और उन्हें MB या GB की चिंता नहीं करनी होगी। केविन डिसूज़ा, प्रमुख - ग्रोथ एवं मोबाइल पार्टनर*शिप, 
> फेसबुक इंडिया ने कहा, ’’ये प्लान फेसबुक के बारे में और जानने का अच्छा जरिया हैं और साथ ही डेटा शुल्क की चिंता किए बगैर ही परिवार के लोगों तथा दोस्तों के संपर्क में बने रहने का आसान विकल्प भी मुहैया कराते हैं।


अच्छा आईडिया है पर अन्य साइट के लिये अलग से प्लान लेना होगा ना फिर क्या लाभ होगा ?????????

----------


## santarch2000

auto refresh करने के लिए कौन सा विकल्प होता है android 4.3 ver में galaxy s3 में  chal raha hai जिससे शेयर मार्किट के quots ko  ऑटो माटिक अपडेट होते रहें कृपया बताएं

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्रों 
गूगल प्ले से प्रत्येक बार एप्स डाऊनलोड करनी होतीं हैं इससे बचने का कोई उपाय बताइए|
ताकि फोर्मेटिंग के बाद पुन: एप्स डाऊनलोड न करना पड़े|

----------


## ashwanimale

*आपका फोन खु*द चोर की फोटो सहित उसकी लोकेशन बताएगा* 

लुकआउट मोबाइल सिक्योरिटी ऐप
अगर आपका स्मार्टफोन चोरी हो जाता है, तो चोर को खोजने के लिए आपको ज्यादा जद्दोजहद करने की जरूरत नहीं है। जी हां, क्योंकि चोर को खोजने का काम अब आपका स्मार्टफोन खुद ही कर सकता है।

मोबाइल सिक्योरिटी कंपनी लुकआउट ने मोबाइल सिक्योरिटी ऐप में एक ऐसा फीचर शामिल किया है जिसके जरिए आपका स्मार्टफोन खुद चोर की तस्वीर खींच कर आपको भेज सकता है।

चोरी किए गए स्मार्टफोन को अगर कोई व्यक्ति स्क्रीन अनलॉक करने की कोशिश करेगा, फोन ऑफ करने की कोशिश करेगा, सिम कार्ड निकालेगा या नेटवर्क बंद करने के लिए 'एयरप्लेन' मोड में डालेगा, तो फोन थेफ्ट अलर्ट भेज देगा। फोन के मालिक को एक ईमेल के जरिए फोन की लोकेशन और चोर का फोटो भी मिल जाएगी।
लुकआउट के प्रीमियम वर्जन का चार्ज 3 डॉलर हर महीने या 30 डॉलर सालाना है। यह पहले से ही डेटा बैकअप और चोरी हुए फोन को खोजने का फीचर देता है।

गूगल प्ले से आप इसका फ्री वर्जन भी डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं।

नए फीचर के लिए स्मार्टफोन में फ्रंट फेसिंग कैमरा होना जरूरी है, फ्रंट फेसिंग कैमरा चोर की फोटो खींचने का काम करता है। कंपनी के मुताबिक ये ऐप एंड्रॉयड स्मार्टफोन के साथ काम करेगा, फिलहाल आईओएस यूजर्स के* लिए इसकी सुविधा मौजूद नहीं है। au

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्रों 
> गूगल प्ले से प्रत्येक बार एप्स डाऊनलोड करनी होतीं हैं इससे बचने का कोई उपाय बताइए|
> ताकि फोर्मेटिंग के बाद पुन: एप्स डाऊनलोड न करना पड़े|


बैकअप ले लो ना.........

----------


## ashwanimale

> बैकअप ले लो ना.........


ठीक ....................

----------


## satya_anveshi

बढ़िया.........
:):

----------


## ashwanimale

> बढ़िया.........
> :):


जी ................. नम्बर्स बैकअप ले लिया

----------


## satya_anveshi

नंबर तो पहले से ही गूगल पर है ही.... एप का बेकप लेना था ना.....

----------


## ashwanimale

> नंबर तो पहले से ही गूगल पर है ही.... एप का बेकप लेना था ना.....


पहले से नहीं थे, नहीं कर रखे थे, अब किये

----------


## ashwanimale

> नंबर तो पहले से ही गूगल पर है ही.... एप का बेकप लेना था ना.....


एप का बैकअप लेना अभी भी नहीं मालुम

----------


## ashwanimale

*Solar gadgets that could save the planet*

----------


## ashwanimale

*Solar gadgets that could save the planet*

----------


## ashwanimale

*Solar gadgets that could save the planet*

----------


## satya_anveshi

Badhiya............

----------


## satya_anveshi

> एप का बैकअप लेना अभी भी नहीं मालुम


Search maariye... Ek app milegi jo sd card pe baaki aaps ka backup degi.

----------


## ashwanimale

> Search maariye... Ek app milegi jo sd card pe baaki aaps ka backup degi.


ओके 
देखता हूँ,

----------


## satya_anveshi

मिला क्या माले साब??

----------


## RAM2205

*महतवपूर्ण जानकारियां हैं।  प्रसारित करने के लिए साधुवाद*

----------

